# Project: Aspros (White) - Corsair 600t White Build - Back to work & getting close to being finished!



## Lutro0

*_.-( Post Guide )-._*

*Step 1:* Full Beginning of Mod.
*Step 2:* Video of GPU Block Assembly.
*Step 3:* Testing loop & Clear Door Fitting!
*Step 4:* Back on the Aspros Train at full speed!
*Step 5:* Test fitting Panels and Dremeling


----------



## Lutro0

*_.-( Build Parts )-._*

Case: Corsair 600t White
Processor: I7 970
Heatsink: Fully Custom Water Cooling (secret)
Motherboard: EVGA X58 SLi
RAM: Corsair Dominator Ram
HDD: 1 x WD Caviar Black 1 TB 7200 RPM SATA & 1 x Vertex 3 120gb
PSU: (Secret)
Fans: 5x NZXT White Fans 1x 200mm NZXT Fan
GPU: (Secret)

*_.-( Case Introduction )-._*

I chose the Corsair 600t White because I have not seen anyone else so far work on one, and I wanted a case that has awesome cable management and that had plenty of room for an internal rad. This will be placed in my work office which tends to get hot, so I wanted to be able to keep this puppy cool and build in my two favorite colors. And really, look at the case; it kind of speaks for itself.





































*_.-( Concept )-._*

The concept for this is very simple. I will be sleeving the fans, and cables, cutting out the top inner mesh to improve air flow, installing watercooling, and lots of extra goodies.


----------



## xMEATWADx95x

looks like a awesome project. sub'd


----------



## Lutro0

*Due to my imagehost deciding to die on me, I have had to rehost all of my images. Therefore I have listed all of the log so far in the following post.
The rest of the log will be posted as normal. Thanks for your understanding.*

Well, we will just dive right into this one =D









Was dinking around with the case to see about cable management.









And that nasty fan has got to go...









That one looks much better....but wait.....









WHAT IS THAT >=( Well time to fix this.









And we def. don't need all those cables.









And my trusty fan tester =) I will be needing it for science!









One led down 3 to go.









MUCH better XD









And a little cutting to make the sleeving easier.









And BAM!









Looks much much better.









White on black =)

And thats all I have for right now....









This will be one of the next steps, sleeving madness!

And....... it's about time =D

I actually had some of that precious thing called time, so I used it getting the sleeving started on the IO top panel and some tear down. So without any more typing... here we go. =D









This was the mess we left off with last time; MAN this thing has some wires....









I wanted more white inside the case but not too much, so I decided to sleeve some of the cables white being everything else is black for the most part.









Ive always enjoyed the contrast of black and white.









Here is the front of the case and it needs to get ripped off to begin the tear down..... On a side note does anyone even read what the modder types below the pictures or do most of you just skim through... I could say anything I wanted and 90 percent of you wouldn't see it.... =P









And with the front taken off we can see the font panel and also that it does indeed come off easily&#8230;. As long as the rest of the case is also taken off.









And we rip the back part off as well.









And there is the panel and some naked case parts >.<









Panel comes off easy with two screws.









Mmmm panel goodness. This way I can sleeve it all the way to the end the proper way.









I debated in my head a long time about this part, Corsair put this tubing along the wires but they didn't go all the way flush to the connector, well that makes it hard to just sleeve over it and if I use white sleeve and cut the tube off you will see it&#8230;..









So I decided to&#8230;.









Cheat&#8230; I just took some heat shrink and filled in the missing part =)









And every mad scientist needs to have a formula&#8230;. I mean I needed to remember what went where. =)









Because that looks crazy!









But the end result turned out ok. I don't like the little bulge in the wire, but when the wire is curved into the mobo connector it won't matter. I might rip it apart and choose to do black and then take the tube off as well... as it does need to be perfect lol

And that's all I had time for more sleeving fun to come. =D

Ok! So as I said last time I was not happy with the quality of the cable and more so I could not do the white without taping them so I decided to redo it in black the right way without the stupid tubing.

So these next images are the results of that. Enjoy!









So I removed the white sleeve and cut a line down the tube with a knife and this is what happened&#8230;. Usb cord guts!









Like a rainbow of color&#8230;. I was craving and skittles&#8230;









And I needed to put the sleeve back on but It needs a little help, I used some extra heat shrink I have laying around to make the sleeve insertion an easy thing.









And easy it was =D









And easy to remove.









Cut me some more sata sleeve using my jig. =)









And bam! Sleeved Usb cord.









I double shrunk the top part that will be hidden for durability.









=D









And since I was on a roll I did the other one as well.

Next up! More of the same&#8230;. Top Panel Sleeving!

Well, as the weekend goes I tend to have some time late at night. So I decided to hit up the front panel some more!









Decided to tackle to main i/o connections, but I really hate how they are bundled.









FLY FREE LITTLE CONNECTIONS FLY FREEE!1!11









Then I had to untangle the mess&#8230;









And some heatshrinking later, one down!









I refuse to shrink these individually&#8230;









And this just wont do.









Much better!









Can you guess where the double connection is?

So far so good, only a couple cables to go! Thanks to everyone who is following!

Well, I started out on this one to finish more than one cable, but I decided to tackle the one I've been trying to decide how to sleeve if at all.... But I will let the pics do the talking.









I don't think I've seen anyone sleeve one of these puppies... but that doesn't mean it hasn't been done. Or that I won't give it a go.









The sleeve was a hard choice, my mdpc sata sleeve wasn't small enough, and my techflex clean cut sata didn't fit. But this stuff fit just perfect, and for the life of me, I couldn't tell you what sleeving it is, only that it worked, barely. It took some work to get it on without damaging the sleeve.









This was the bulk of tonight's work, this is mdpc sata shink, and I had to push it to its very limits to get it to go over the end of the usb connector; lots of twisting and pulling and stretching. After 3 broken pieces and 1 almost attempt at giving up on it, I got 2 of them on.









Felt pretty good to get them on there, but at the same time I wanted to shrink it perfectly or else I was going to have to stretch another piece.









But that wasn't the case, I got it on there just right! I love that look.









And this is the panel. This time I used a shrink and a zip tie as I had to really stretch the sleeving to get a fitted clean look.

And from what was supposed to be a lot more work done, that's all i was able to finish. But I left the mod bench with at least some sense of accomplishment lol

Thanks again for following!

I shall reply with this! Another sleeving update!

I decided to tackle the hd audio cable, knowing I had to rip a bunch of it apart. =(









Here is the subject, I only want the hd audio, so the other is going bye bye.









First some science on the cable placement. Don't mind the erased stickman... he wasn't meant to be. >.<









A simple snip and presto! I did this so that I could cut the little bits off easier.









And all taken apart! MEDUSA!!! Ok so not that scary...









Cut this tubing off..









MMMmmmm shieldy, yes; I just made that word up.









The little snips needed to be well snipped off.









Some shrink to make the sleeving go on better.









Sleeve on and ready to shrink after connecting it.









Back end cleaned up and shrunk.









And done. The end is kind of fat as there is a double wire in that bunch, but overall im happy with it.

And that's it for tonight, I should be able to finish the other cable tomorrow night, and then get things prepped wiring the fans and getting ready to start dremel the top.

Well, as typical of the weekend for me. I found some time to work on the Aspros Mod. I decided to take a break from the sleeving and prep some pieces for painting and powdercoating.









Good Gosh! Look at that mess&#8230;.









Ahhh, much better =)









And here is my first victim. I will be taking this thing apart and prepping it to be powdercoated.









Remove these.









Push these in and remove the guts!









After its open&#8230; -.-









And so there is a hidden piece of plastic that my powdercoater probably wouldn't like to bake, so it had to be removed. I simply ran a knife along the edge until the plate came off.









Like so. But, there is a ton of glue and that has to be gone as well.









So I pulled out my trusty adhesive remover&#8230;









And my trusty remover failed at his job&#8230; So I pulled out the big guns.









XD









And then it was no problem at all.









All cleaned up!









And of course these stickers need to be gone as well.









Thankfully they peeled right off.









So with the dvd drive all prepped for paint on Monday, I decided to get the large fan ready for paint as well.









I love this fan for the front&#8230; But I hate the clear plastic&#8230; only one thing we can do to take care of that&#8230;. NO NOT BUY A NEW ONE1111!!! We paint it! =)









But first I need to prep it, so it must be gutted. First the sticker comes off.









Then the washer that's holding it in&#8230;..









And the couple behind that one.









Boom! Fan taken apart.









Cover these holes, so paint doesn't get inside.









Time to start taping it off.









Clean up the tape so it looks nice when its painted.









And then pull all of the wires out and get them prepped as well. On a side note I really wanted to just remove the whole assembly, but it seems to be melted and flanged with the plastic.









And everything is ready for some painting..

That's all I have for now, more to come soon with the painting and the finishing the dvd drive.

With the fan prepped for painting I could not just leave it.... I had to get some more work done. Honestly I don't enjoy painting things with tiny openings or hard to spray areas, but with some patience its possible.









First thing is first, when painting I need hot water to heat up the spray cans, I find they spray ALOT better when they are warmed up and shaken very well.









Mah trusty paints and can holder... which is AWESOME to have.... it allows you to be John Wayne with the rattle cans.









And let them soak in hot water for about 10 min or so.









The entrance to my makeshift paint room.









TAAA DAAAA! Its kind of a hole in the wall.... really.... but it works!









And some action shots of me painting..









And some more.... ok enough of that >.<









The outside painted.









Inside before..









Inside after..









And fan in its done state.

The dvd drive has been given to the powder coater and should be done on Monday or Tuesday. That is it for now, and probably for a little bit as I have vacation this next weekend and then diving classes for the next. But I should be able to get some work done in there somewhere. Thanks for watching.

So after some time, I finally had some time to work on the mod. I had the parts back for the DVD drive so I decided it was time to finish it. So lets jump right in.









Here is the bottom shot of the powder coated casing.









And the top.









And another. They all turned out awesome.









This is the part of the dvd drive that needed to be removed so I could work on it.









Cable removed. It comes out easy just slowly pull and wiggle it out.









Flip it over and take off the belt/band.









Like so.









And here we are with the part that I will be getting power from for the leds and the led that needs to be changed.









You will notice that it has an extra spot for led 2, I'm curious to why that is there but it left me with an awesome opportunity to use that spot for the extra leds.









The leds I am using are 3.2v white leds.









And mah trusty solder gun.









First set of holes cleaned out.









And you will now notice the first little mistake of this adventure. I overheated the second set of holes and the ring decided to chip off, so no big deal I just put all of it in the first led holes.









Ran the wire I needed for both sides, and taped it down temporarily so it doesn't move.









So I drilled a hole just big enough for the top part of the led to poke through and use the flanged edge of the led to hold it in place. At this point I remembered my glue gun was broke, so I improvised and used my heatgun to melt some glue over it. It is very ugly looking but it works just fine.









So I dremeled some tracks for the wire and soldered the wires to led and after this photo I snipped the extra off the ends and covered the whole thing in glue.









And here is the other side, again I covered the whole thing in glue to secure it.

So at this point I put it all together and tested it&#8230; and it was AWESOME. But I had the hardest time getting good photos of the actual effect, so I decided to make a YouTube video&#8230; Yes my very first. Enjoy!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qF8QFj0wC0[/ame]
I figured that was the best way to show the progress and the effect so far. But we are not done.









The front bezel needs to have the writing gone. I put a flat sheet of sand paper down and used my HS Jig to keep straight lines to get a smooth sanding.









This is the result, but I also want it shiny to match the rest of the drive.









So I added a coat of glaze finisher.









And it turned out perfect!









I love how it matches the front but sticks out just a tiny bit.









And so that concludes the dvd drive, it turned out pretty much how I wanted it, If I were to do it different I would have found a source that stayed lit for the inside, but that's for another day.

Hope you enjoyed, and thanks for following.

And I a very short amount of time tonight so while AMD GURU watched episodes of the office on skype I sleeved. I know it might be out of turn a tad but sometimes get an itch to do some sleeving so it just grab what needs to be done anyhow.

I at first wasted a ton of time working on the wrong cables.... but when I found the right ones I was in business!









Here is mah trusty sleeven tool.... well I have allot more but this is one of the main ones. =) Mostly because it was signed by a friend. =D









And here is the victim! Muahahah >=)









All of the nasty sleeving taken off.









And well the only thing left after that was the results... sooOOoo





































And... thats all I had time for, which is typical of the workday updates =)

Thanks for following.

I had some time to get a little more work done, so I decided to rip apart the psu, so I could work on it, as well as get started on the massive amount of work to sleeve it.

My intentions with the powersupply is to sleeve the whole thing is black and white, as fzhizl mentioned he pitched in with the right amount of white wires to make the white sleeve pop. So I will end up resoldering alot of those wires and replacing the others, as well as removing the extra 4pin psu power wire so that only the 8 pin wired one is left. I also plan on powdercoating the PSU either in white or black... I have not decided yet.









Here is the power supply that I will be using. It has been used for a little while... So its a little dirty and scratched up.









Time to take it apart.









Oh yes we shall void.









Got to remove the fan first.









And really this will be all the hard work. Removing these is really just unsoldering the whole thing to remove these plugs so I can get it powdercoated.









And got to make a diagram so I don't get lost when putting it back. When I don't make these I tend to double guess myself on what went where.









Good ole soldering iron.









And taken apart.... Now I would have taken some photos of the in-between, but this plug set was NEVER meant to come back out... this was the hardest one to remove so far, not the soldering but the actual removal of the plugs was really tricky as they both had 4 prongs and the plastic that holds them in was really soft. So with allot of finagling they finally came out.









The guts removed.









And the case that will be getting painted.

At this point im not sure what color I want to powdercoat the psu, I would like to do white, but If I were to do black, I have another idea with a glow plate I would like to try just depends on if i think it fits. I shall model up a idea soon and show you what I mean.

Thanks for watchen!

And&#8230;. Action!

I found some more time to devote to the power supply, well actually this was like more than a few nights of short bursts of work. But I didn't want to update until I was at the point of powder coating the PSU.

So enough typing lets get started.









Here are the white wires for the PSU's white sleeved wires. I was initially going to use spray paint but a good friend of mine (fshizl) almost had a heart attack at even the mention of me using paint and insisted upon making wires for me. Thanks Bro!









As with typical OCZ fashion they have terribad sleeving on it that needs to go.









Good thing it comes off easy enough.









Another thing they come with is a 4pin power cable&#8230;. Well I don't need ones so it needs to go.









And there is the connecting site.









My friends adhesive lined shrink.









Snipped and covered.









So I can hear you wondering why I just didn't desolder it&#8230; well it was one parts I am lazy, one parts possible need for a 4 pin someday, and one parts why not. The adhesive lined shrink doesn't close all the way but the glue melts to make a nice seal on the wire.









And here are the wires.









The whole process is really simple, take the wire, cut the wire, put the wires together&#8230;









Flow a decent amount of solder over the wires.









And then adhesive shrink the wires. Again I could have just unsoldered the wire completely but this was much simpler/quicker. (that and my cheap solder iron has a hard time with the ocz solder)









I also switched from the 20 + 4 pin connector to a 24pin.









Halfway point.




































Some 24pin goodness. At this point a few wires still need to be redone, but I got them before the rest of the pics.




































8pin done, more to come.









Some fitting of the wires to see if I needed to make the hole any larger. And sweet enough I didn't.









Panel put on to see if I got any bulging.









Top grill of case&#8230;. Now with this mod the top will have a 240 rad. But the case has an internal area for the rad. The problems with that is it is sandwiched between 2 grills, and all they do is restrict air flow. So some parts of both of them will need to go.









The fan will sit like so.








First cut lines traces.









Mr dremel!









First cuts after some rounding.









This should be making some sense by now.









I plan on taking down the corners some more to get as much non restricted air flow going in. Clean it up and then hit it with a paint marker. (right now its just a perm marker)









These as well as the PSU cover will be going to the powder coater to be turned white.

And.... I ran out of time. Big day on Sat. of modding so big update coming up.
So until next time!

So as promised I had a full day of modding lined up. I wanted to get more done that I actually did, but here is the fruit of the labors.









From this&#8230;.


















To this&#8230;


















And I had this power supply running for a while in a folding machine so it's a little dirty. And when I was cleaning the fan, I had an idea&#8230;









Remove that thing&#8230;









And put that thing in&#8230;. Yes it's a smaller size, 135 to a 120. I took a nzxt fan and placed it in there, for the white fan effect. Its hard to foresee the performance changes that will happen with putting a smaller fan in the PSU, but for all intents and purposes it pushes a massive amount of air. So I would assume it will cool just fine.









With the fan done it was time to cram all of this back into the PSU. I really wanted to use the O ring that went here in the first place because it adds a nice touch of black, but man oh man it was super hard to put in place, I ended up trimming a little but of it off. The O ring in its final resting place is on one of the later pics.









Half way through soldering it all back up.









Some lazy testing. (note to self: invest in a psu tester if you keep planning on doing surgery on PSUs)













































All done! Overall I like the way it turned out. Its clean and up to the standards I put on myself for this build.









This&#8230;









To this&#8230;.


















I really like the contrast with these, I might end up having them redone as I've noticed a few small mistakes in the powder coating.

And that's where I leave off for this update. I hope to remove the watercooling from one of my other systems and get it up and running on air, so I have the parts for this build.
Some more sleeving is what next and then we can get started on the final building, as well as one nice surprise&#8230;

Well as promised here is the update that was done during the live streaming of me&#8230; well modding and goofing around. I appreciate everyone who joined in. I will continue to have the live streams if everyone continues to show up, as it just plain fun. =D









So as stated, I will be putting a backlight ontop of the entire mobo tray, and making some out of the box cable management holes. (think individual holes for each wire) But so I don't ruin the surprise too much lets continue.









Time to drill some rivets out.









While I was taking the rivets out I had to also take one of the feet off, Which was simple enough, you have to take the two pads off to get to the screw on the bottom.









But then it comes right off.









I didn't realize just how many rivets I was going to have to remove&#8230;..









And this was just the first set&#8230;. D:









But I got the tray out. So at this time the tray has been measured and is sitting at the laser cutters, I hope to have the final piece or the prototype at least sometimes this week. I have a feeling that this will take a little bit to perfect, but the results of it will make this system shine. I am pretty excited about how this will turn out as it will either make or break the idea I had for this system.









So I got some new stuff in for this mod. These fans are super nice, I was leery about getting a "enthusiast" fan from NZXT, but I have always loved their cases and have never had an issue with them before. I have played around with these fans and I have nothing bad to say at all, they all push a large amount of air in fact for the size they push more than any fan of their size than at least I have ever owned. Overall I got them because of their looks and was more than surprised at the performance.









I ended up getting a 200mm one to replace the one I painted, because I want everything to match as best as possible.


















As I said before they are the enthusiast series from NZXT, so they come with a goofy switch on them that lets it run at 3 diff speeds, I plan on removeing those switches and using the internal corsair controller for at least the push/pull on the rad.


















A very pretty 200mm fan. But.. there was a trick to this that I found out later.









Some cutters I have been wanting for a long time. I wanted a straight edge cutter for when I cut my sleeving, and was sick of using the diagonal one I had.









Some replacement rivets, I tested a few and they seem to not chip, but I will find out when I actually put them to use.









And a new rivet tool for the new rivets.









And since I had the front fan I needed to get some work done on it to get that fan in. I don't like the grill that they have here on the case, as I want the blades to show a little through the custom front bezel I will making.









I do like that corsair used these rubber grommets in the holes, as they found themselves to be useful later on.









Old fan removed.









New fan ready to be put in.









Here is the first cut with the dremel.









After some more sanding.









And this is where it sits right now Some more will need to be done, But I need to get a new sanding drum for the dremel.









So that lip will be covered with uchannel once it arrives and after I clean it up a little more, but as I said earlier the 200mm fan had some surprises for me, its not really a 200mm fan, well not a standard one anyhow. The mounting holes did not line up to the exact same size as the corsair one. But they were in the same place, just not wide enough, so if you remember the grommets from earlier, the plan is to make the holes open and put the grommets in and tighten it up.









Works perfectly! Once the channel is in it will look very clean.









It is sad that I had to rig it up like that but I think it works perfectly. It will be just be a pain to get the uchannel setup, but not impossible.

Speaking of the front panel, here are the designs Ive been working on, or at least the ideas I have been kicking around. I still have alot of work on these to pick a final one, but here they are.














































And that's all I have right now. Next up on my plate is making a custom drive box for the slot loading dvd drive, and waiting for some of the parts to come in to start putting this case back together.

And as promised here is todays update from the live feed. I decided I needed to do some sleeving while I wait for the panels to come in.









Here are the fans I am using for this build, but you already saw them before. The thing with these fans is that they have a 3 speed switch built inand are pre sleeved, and that just has to go to clean it up.









So all the OEM sleeveing removed.









Sticker removed as I am making custom stickers and I need to get at the switch.









Here are the innards to the switch, had to pull it apart to get an understanding of how to make it run at full blast.









Wires snipped off...









And all three soldered together. The fan will now run at its highest speed.









And after sleeving the cable the rest were done just the same...
The rest is pretty much the same as always... Please enjoy the pics.




























And thats it for now, The sticker designs will be incoming soon.
Thanks for watching.

Update time!

Its not the biggest one, but it will do for right now. I plan on having a bigger update sometime this weekend. But wanted to get the photos of the vid card out.









Here is the backplates I will be using for the GPUs. You will notice I took out a few holes, as they were not needed.









You will notice that the holes are plain right now. I don't like the fact that I would have to have the screws setting on the top as IMO that would take away from the sleek look, sooOoooo....









So I borrowed a old drill press from a friend and bought a countersink....









And boom! Nice countersunk holes... Lets see what the hardware will look like in it.









And here is that hardware!









And perfect. I really like the way that looks. I wish I could have gotten the holes better, but the drill press is super old and the depth gauge is epoxied on... LOL. I will just have to break down and buy one.









And here is the stickers I have for the fans, sadly I sent them to the printer without a bleed so the rings are off and need to be redone, but I wanted to put one on to see.









And here is the fan, I really like the look and how it blends with the fan.

But that's all I have for now, The back panel for the mobo is in and done I need to do some drilling and countersinking and we will go from there, some mods need to be done to the panel for everything to fit and work out. Expect a nice update. Thanks again for following.

And so I have a quick update for you all, I would like to say first please forgive the pictures, as I was kind of rushed. Also this update is really nothing special just showing you the work leading up to all of the panels. So if you having any questions about any of them please ask!









Getting some ideas and outlines.









Some eyeballing and marking.









Starting to get a small vision.









And a paper/plastic template is set on the bottom of the case. This will be done in black acrylic and then either painted with a matte finish or left alone. I want to do this to clean up the bottom of the case as it's really ugly on the bottom and this will leave a clean look.









Template finished and marked for Corel Draw.









These will be going over the drive bay and the fan, with a design opened up on it to allow air to flow inward. I have always likes the cases that have looked boxed in and make the mobo the centerpiece and this is what I would like to do with this. I'm wanting to do a bending of the plastic but I need a clean break to do so. This part is a work in progress, but I need to get the basic dimensions set before I go further. It will take allot of measuring to get the water-cooling grommets set and what not but when its done it will look beautiful.









This is the back panel for the back of the case, I will be making a sheet of black acryl and setting it out a bit to hide all of the cables and give the back a clean look.









Simply put this is just the cover for drive bay.









And here is a nice treat. This is the front of the case and the two tester pieces. The clean piece under the black panel is not visible being its clear but it will be white around the center of the square and the Aspros part will light up in white led.

And that's all I have for now. I have a ton of work to do in Corel Draw and then some more test fitting, but we should be getting closer to seeing it all start coming together.

I have found some more time today and I was determined to finish the gpu. Backs been still hurting after the shot but this is only day two, they said it might take 2-3 days. So I am praying I wake up tomorrow feeling great.

















Here is the card after painting, I needed to clean up allot of the edges because I purposely kept the tape a little away so I could clean up the lines by hand.









Cleaning off the paste.









Shiny.









So much unused paste. Time to get rid of it.









I wanted to hit the top of the HS with a thin layer of white to make it blend in, so time to take the fan off.









And thin coat applied.









Time to sleeve the fan cable, also time to make a diagram so I don't get lost.









And sleeved, couldn't sleeve over the connector because then it wouldn't fit.









Mucho better.

And now for some finish shots of the GPU.









































































Thanks for everyone following! Hope you enjoyed the results, now I need to get the panels done and fitted and a whole nother GPU done.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xMEATWADx95x;13617531*
> looks like a awesome project. sub'd


Awesome! Thanks for following.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

7th!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;13618875*
> 7th!


Woot! XD


----------



## X-Nine

Another build already? Damn buddy, i wish i had your disposable income. lol Looking nice so far!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine;13619018*
> Another build already? Damn buddy, i wish i had your disposable income. lol Looking nice so far!


>.< Well the only reason this one is possible is because my old work computer sold, and I got all the parts for this one at a steal. And luckily I had some of the parts laying around. And you better sub >:I


----------



## Copenhagen69

SAHWEET! new project









sub'd


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Sub'd ...

It looking good so far







.. Do some magic for us







..


----------



## HobieCat

Subbed


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I love that 600t case!


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;13619040*
> >.< Well the only reason this one is possible is because my old work computer sold, and I got all the parts for this one at a steal. And luckily I had some of the parts laying around. And you better sub >:I


Eek! I subbed I subbed! Don't hurt me! I really love your photos. Not sure how you get them to turn out so well. I know you say you don't think much of them but I think they are loverly!


----------



## Alecthar

Sub'd, gotta see how sweet the 600T "Stormtrooper Edition" can look when Lutroo builds in it, even sans mods.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

GTX 460s are great for backup builds!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Copenhagen69;13619668*
> SAHWEET! new project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sub'd


Woo, wouldnt be right if you were not here cope!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreakaZoidDK;13619717*
> Sub'd ...
> 
> It looking good so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Do some magic for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..


LOL, I shall try =)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;13619732*
> Subbed


Sweet! Good to have you Hobie
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13619769*
> I love that 600t case!


It is a very sleek case.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine;13619836*
> Eek! I subbed I subbed! Don't hurt me! I really love your photos. Not sure how you get them to turn out so well. I know you say you don't think much of them but I think they are loverly!


Yea I have the bad habit of trash talking myself quite a bit. I just moved into a new Mod Office, so it will take a little bit to get the lighting the way I want it, but it will happen. XD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alecthar;13620995*
> Sub'd, gotta see how sweet the 600T "Stormtrooper Edition" can look when Lutroo builds in it, even sans mods.


Appreciate the confidence lol =D And thanks for watching bud!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth;13621122*
> GTX 460s are great for backup builds!


Yea the 450/460s are really nice little cards.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Looks good, subbed


----------



## PapaSmurf

This should be interesting. Hopefully will get some ideas from it.


----------



## Alecthar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13622159*
> This should be interesting. Hopefully will get some ideas from it.


Would a certain aged blue gnome be plotting an upgrade?


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13622159*
> This should be interesting. Hopefully will get some ideas from it.


And it wouldnt be the same without you in here as well PS!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alecthar;13622336*
> Would a certain aged blue gnome be plotting an upgrade?


LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu;13622057*
> Looks good, subbed


Thanks for following!


----------



## Iris

I love the 600t! I bought mine before the white edition came out.
SUBBED!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yep. Traded a hard drive for a CM Storm Sniper BE. Will be moving the sig rig into it and the Q6600 htpc/folding rig into the BetaEVO.

I like the 600T's quite a bit as well. Was so disappointed I didn't end up winning that in FannBlade's contest a few months back.


----------



## snoogins

Love it.

sub'ed


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iris;13622492*
> I love the 600t! I bought mine before the white edition came out.
> SUBBED!


=( But you still have a nice black one!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13622500*
> Yep. Traded a hard drive for a CM Storm Sniper BE. Will be moving the sig rig into it and the Q6600 htpc/folding rig into the BetaEVO.
> 
> I like the 600T's quite a bit as well. Was so disappointed I didn't end up winning that in FannBlade's contest a few months back.


I will require pictures! Lots of them. =)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoogins;13622524*
> Love it.
> 
> sub'ed


Thanks for following bud!


----------



## Copenhagen69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;13621480*
> Woo, wouldnt be right if you were not here cope!


Ya know, I was thinking the same thing


















My tent is ready for stalking this project as well


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Copenhagen69;13623021*
> Ya know, I was thinking the same thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My tent is ready for stalking this project as well


Hahhaha! The tent!


----------



## Alecthar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Copenhagen69;13623021*
> Ya know, I was thinking the same thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My tent is ready for stalking this project as well


Excellent, you got the one that's big enough for both of us. What do you think, divide chores? I'll dry dishes, I'm terrible with washing. I'm totally willing to make the grocery runs, though.


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Looks awesome!

I'm a huge fan of the contrast between black and white and love seeing cases that use it well. The Corsair 600T has such a lovely shape to it and pulls it off with perfection. I also love that you removed the LED's from that fan!

I expect great things from this build. Definitely looking forward to more.


----------



## mike44njdevils

Don't even have to think about it (or even see any preview pics), sub'd


----------



## longroadtrip

Followed your other builds...have a 600t that i'm modding myself (240 rad in the front 200mm space) Excited to see how this turns out!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alecthar;13623051*
> Excellent, you got the one that's big enough for both of us. What do you think, divide chores? I'll dry dishes, I'm terrible with washing. I'm totally willing to make the grocery runs, though.


You have plumbing in there too!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier;13623058*
> Looks awesome!
> 
> I'm a huge fan of the contrast between black and white and love seeing cases that use it well. The Corsair 600T has such a lovely shape to it and pulls it off with perfection. I also love that you removed the LED's from that fan!
> 
> I expect great things from this build. Definitely looking forward to more.


Thanks man! Hopefully lives up to you expectations.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils;13623080*
> Don't even have to think about it (or even see any preview pics), sub'd


Thats for the kind words =)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13626566*
> Followed your other builds...have a 600t that i'm modding myself (240 rad in the front 200mm space) Excited to see how this turns out!


Nice! I considered doing that, but the time contraint has me not cutting into the botton drive tray for now.


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13619769*
> I love that 600t case!


I agree I will be doing a case swap for this one soon.

And subbed, looks awesome!


----------



## Alecthar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;13629795*
> You have plumbing in there too!


We got it installed after we realized that we weren't just gonna be sticking around for this one and Kallos. I mean, eventually there's going to be more after that, so we figured best to be prepared. The electric guy's coming in next week, and we should be framing up on the building within the next couple of months.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Copenhagen69;13623021*
> Ya know, I was thinking the same thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My tent is ready for stalking this project as well


So as soon as you saw this mod... you pitched a tent.









Nice


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;13629795*
> Nice! I considered doing that, but the time contraint has me not cutting into the botton drive tray for now.


Once I'm done with mine, I'll send you the drawing for the rad bracket so you can add it in the future if you choose to. The way I have it designed, there is no cutting into the upper drive bays...should only be 4 screw holes and one rectangular cut in the case floor.


----------



## DeviousAddict

OOOH the 600t white edition is going to be my next case, be nice to see what can be done with it







Sub'd


----------



## Copenhagen69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu;13637051*
> So as soon as you saw this mod... you pitched a tent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice


Of course! Dont act like I am the only one


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR;13629899*
> I agree I will be doing a case swap for this one soon.
> 
> And subbed, looks awesome!


XD Thanks for following!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alecthar;13630958*
> We got it installed after we realized that we weren't just gonna be sticking around for this one and Kallos. I mean, eventually there's going to be more after that, so we figured best to be prepared. The electric guy's coming in next week, and we should be framing up on the building within the next couple of months.


Hopefully you have your own electric and water meter!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu;13637051*
> So as soon as you saw this mod... you pitched a tent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13637185*
> Once I'm done with mine, I'll send you the drawing for the rad bracket so you can add it in the future if you choose to. The way I have it designed, there is no cutting into the upper drive bays...should only be 4 screw holes and one rectangular cut in the case floor.


Thats a good idea, what rad do you plan on using?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict;13637366*
> OOOH the 600t white edition is going to be my next case, be nice to see what can be done with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sub'd


Thanks for following bud!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Copenhagen69;13639178*
> Of course! Dont act like I am the only one


again....


----------



## Copenhagen69

LOL! See what happens when we do not get pics to hold us over


----------



## Lutro0

Well, should have some more for you soon then, I plan on starting on all of the case wires.


----------



## Copenhagen69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;13654052*
> Well, should have some more for you soon then, I plan on starting on all of the case wires.


very nice


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;13653521*
> Thats a good idea, what rad do you plan on using?


Using the HW Labs GT Stealth 240. It's the shortest length (277mm) 240 rad out there that I've found.


----------



## papple

Subbed. This is going to be epic.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Copenhagen69;13654108*
> very nice











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;13655510*
> Using the HW Labs GT Stealth 240. It's the shortest length (277mm) 240 rad out there that I've found.


Nice I was wondering what you would end up using.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papple;13667765*
> Subbed. This is going to be epic.


Thanks man!

As far as what's going on, I'm waiting for some heatshrink and sleeving to come and once that's in the madness will commence!


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;13682545*
> As far as what's going on, I'm waiting for some heatshrink and sleeving to come and once that's in the madness will commence!












That is all.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;13682599*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is all.


I have snipers on the lookout for the mail man.....

Ugh... lol everything is ready to go, just need supplies.


----------



## Alecthar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;13712913*
> *I have snipers on the lookout for the mail man.....*
> 
> Ugh... lol everything is ready to go, just need supplies.


If I've told you once, I've told you a thousand times: if you keep killing them they will eventually stop delivering to your house.

If I recall correctly, you did Katharos in Furryletters, right? You going with that again? You probably mentioned it somewhere in here, didn't you.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alecthar;13712974*
> If I've told you once, I've told you a thousand times: if you keep killing them they will eventually stop delivering to your house.
> 
> If I recall correctly, you did Katharos in Furryletters, right? You going with that again? You probably mentioned it somewhere in here, didn't you.


Soo thats why they dont like coming around.









I did use clean cut purchased from hairyalphabets for the Katharos Mod.

For this one, I made extensions with Jasons (AusPC) super small sleeving, with no heatshrink in black and white. I will take photos of them later on. I do plan on making a new set of extensions or perhaps just sleeving the whole powersupply in mdpc at a later time. I have not decided, it depends on how much time I decide to take on this one, as the Kallos Mod is consuming alot of thinking and I really want to get back on that one.

Honestly Im at the point right now, to say heck with it and make it a full fledge mod, as I have a temp work computer running right now....


----------



## Lutro0




----------



## HobieCat

Lookin good Lutro0!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;13763308*
> Lookin good Lutro0!


Thanks bud! It was about time I got to work on it.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Since you have the white shrink did you consider putting 2 or 3 inches of white shrink there instead so the black wouldn't bleed through. Since most of the sleeve would have been hidden in the back, only the last couple of inches right at the mobo end would have been visible enough to notice.

Just a thought. Either way it looks nice.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I read the articles! I mean captions









Seriously though... this is sweet.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13763571*
> Since you have the white shrink did you consider putting 2 or 3 inches of white shrink there instead so the black wouldn't bleed through. Since most of the sleeve would have been hidden in the back, only the last couple of inches right at the mobo end would have been visible enough to notice.
> 
> Just a thought. Either way it looks nice.


Yea, I thought about that but I like to keep things uniform. With that being said, the bulge in the wire is killing me, and I will probably redo the wire but this time remove that tubing. But that is awesome advice thanks PS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;13764190*
> I read the articles! I mean captions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though... this is sweet.


LOL, I was waiting for someone to notice that. XD


----------



## UrbanSmooth

And this is just the backup build!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth;13766553*
> And this is just the backup build!


It's his work system, not backup system.


----------



## adamxatomic

I just got this case about a week ago and I love it!
I'm really excited to see it when someone takes their time to mod it.
Good luck! And definitely subbed.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13766602*
> It's his work system, not backup system.


You would be correct! Although at this point I have the tech bench working as my work computer, so the rush isnt as dire. But that means I can take my time and not have to cut any corners.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamxatomic;13767623*
> I just got this case about a week ago and I love it!
> I'm really excited to see it when someone takes their time to mod it.
> Good luck! And definitely subbed.


This case is VERY moddable, granted the body is pretty much staple, the way it comes apart allows for many many ideas.


----------



## Copenhagen69

good stuff .. keep it coming


----------



## Lutro0




----------



## Lord Xeb

:/ You removed the EMI shielding from the USB cables D:

Anyways looking good man.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Wow, man, some of these shots are not for children.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb;13830427*
> :/ You removed the EMI shielding from the USB cables D:
> 
> Anyways looking good man.


Thanks Xeb! And yea its never given me an issue before. D:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth;13830431*
> Wow, man, some of these shots are not for children.


 you sure your looking at the same photos I posted?


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;13830399*
> So I removed the white sleeve and cut a line down the tube with a knife and this is what happened&#8230;. Usb cord guts!


Uh, yeah.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth;13830473*
> Uh, yeah.


Ohhh.... =(

I must have have forgot to leave this at the top of the post...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, and here I just bought sleeved extensions! You the man!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;13830399*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since I was on a roll I did the other one as well.
> 
> Next up! More of the same&#8230;. Top Panel Sleeving!


Just when I thought I was done with sleeving my Sniper I see that. Now I gotta find some Black SATA Shrink to.


----------



## Lutro0




----------



## UrbanSmooth

Cool.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13837835*
> Just when I thought I was done with sleeving my Sniper I see that. Now I gotta find some Black SATA Shrink to.


It really cleans them up, but takes a little chunk of time. Also IMO totally worth it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth;13841226*
> Cool.


Thanks bud!


----------



## slowdown

nice sleeve work, im subbd now


----------



## dmanstasiu

need a towel...


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slowdown;13843967*
> nice sleeve work, im subbd now


Awesome! Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu;13845219*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need a towel...


-hands towel-


----------



## X-Nine

Well buddy, gotta hand it to ya, you do quite a nice job of sleeving, as usual. Did you get that block idea from Oliver for the heat shrink? Or was it you who made it first?

Anyway, it's looking good.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine;13880393*
> Well buddy, gotta hand it to ya, you do quite a nice job of sleeving, as usual. Did you get that block idea from Oliver for the heat shrink? Or was it you who made it first?
> 
> Anyway, it's looking good.


Thanks man! And no, I cant take credit for the heat shrink jig, I saw a pic of olivers a long time ago in the cable and sleeving thread, and had to make my own. Right now its adjusted for techflex 3:1 heatshrink (needs to be a little longer than mdpc shrink) or its perfect for bigger cable lengths.


----------



## Copenhagen69

looking good ... need more updates though, I am getting lonely haha


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Copenhagen69;13899408*
> looking good ... need more updates though, I am getting lonely haha


I plan on doing some work on the mod tonight. So you shouldnt be lonely..


----------



## Copenhagen69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;13900621*
> I plan on doing some work on the mod tonight. So you shouldnt be lonely..


haha, thats what I like to hear


----------



## Lutro0




----------



## SgtHop

Wow, dude. Maximum attention to detail.

I approve.


----------



## Copenhagen69

awesome work!!

so much sleeving! I need to finish mine now for my TJ11 build ...Even though I don't want to yet haha


----------



## Alecthar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtHop;13903034*
> Wow, dude. Maximum attention to detail.
> 
> I approve.


There's something about the way Lutro0 narrates his build logs that makes everything he does seem almost easy, you sit there thinking "why don't I just do that?"

With other logs you look at things and it looks like someone was sacrificed at an altar to bring the thing to life. The effort is so apparent, and the modder's background in metalworking/custom paint/carpentry is so impressive, it makes you feel fine for rolling a stock (or near stock) case.

Then Lutro0 makes these unreasonably detail-oriented mods and it drives you to the brink, because all you can think is "He's got the same resources I do, but nothing I put together looks _that good._"

The unfairness is maddening.

Oh, and nice sleeving or whatever. Jerk.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtHop;13903034*
> Wow, dude. Maximum attention to detail.
> 
> I approve.


Thanks man! =P
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Copenhagen69;13906877*
> awesome work!!
> 
> so much sleeving! I need to finish mine now for my TJ11 build ...Even though I don't want to yet haha


Hey, its not fair for you to demand work out of me when you have your own to be done!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alecthar;13909896*
> There's something about the way Lutro0 narrates his build logs that makes everything he does seem almost easy, you sit there thinking "why don't I just do that?"
> 
> With other logs you look at things and it looks like someone was sacrificed at an altar to bring the thing to life. The effort is so apparent, and the modder's background in metalworking/custom paint/carpentry is so impressive, it makes you feel fine for rolling a stock (or near stock) case.
> 
> Then Lutro0 makes these unreasonably detail-oriented mods and it drives you to the brink, because all you can think is "He's got the same resources I do, but nothing I put together looks _that good._"
> 
> The unfairness is maddening.
> 
> Oh, and nice sleeving or whatever. Jerk.


LOL, thanks... I think.

I wish I had much more metal work / cad skills and access to much more equipment, as my ideas are endless, but I don't.








But that shouldn't stop anyone from making a clean system with what they have. If you take your time and don't settle for less anyone can make something nice.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sometimes I think people worry too much about living up to what someone else is capable of instead of living up to what they are capable of. If you don't have the tools, the equipment, the money, resources, or whatever do the best you can with what you have.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13910831*
> Sometimes I think people worry too much about living up to what someone else is capable of instead of living up to what they are capable of. If you don't have the tools, the equipment, the money, resources, or whatever do the best you can with what you have.


+1 on that buddy. Don't try to compare your custom work to someone else's custom work. Whatever you make will have your own "flavor".


----------



## PapaSmurf

Right. Look at others work to get ideas and to learn how they did it, then do what you can.


----------



## X-Nine

I taught Lutro everything he knows....


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine;13912597*
> I taught Lutro everything he knows....


lol. I dont even know how to reply to that....


----------



## Lutro0




----------



## Lovidore

That's some pretty solid work you've done there, specially with the HD audio cable.

How long did it take you to sleeve the HD audio cable only?


----------



## SgtHop

I need to do this with my audio thing. Don't think I've ever seen a board with AC'97.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtHop;13914854*
> I need to do this with my audio thing. Don't think I've ever seen a board with AC'97.


For the most part that was phased out about 4 years ago or so, except on some of the lower end boards. Most case manufacturer's still provide it to accommodate people with those older boards or with sound cards that only support AC97.


----------



## SgtHop

Well, isn't that obnoxious.

Time to move on. I'll cut it sometime in the future.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3_deeb;13914632*
> That's some pretty solid work you've done there, specially with the HD audio cable.
> 
> How long did it take you to sleeve the HD audio cable only?


Thanks man! I think maybe 10 min or so. I was watching steam in between, so I was a little distracted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtHop;13914854*
> I need to do this with my audio thing. Don't think I've ever seen a board with AC'97.


Yea it just looks ugly.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13915165*
> For the most part that was phased out about 4 years ago or so, except on some of the lower end boards. Most case manufacturer's still provide it to accommodate people with those older boards or with sound cards that only support AC97.


Always informative PS. +1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtHop;13915186*
> Well, isn't that obnoxious.
> 
> Time to move on. I'll cut it sometime in the future.


Kill it with SCISSORS..


----------



## Alecthar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;13918075*
> Kill it with SCISSORS..


First it's mailmen, then it's deprecated audio cabling. _Stop the violence, Lutro0._

In all seriousness, though, this is looking really good (as expected). Honestly, I might be cool if you just gave up modding the cases and just started a thread titled "Lutro0 Sleeves Things."

Or maybe "Will it Sleeve?" in which Lutro0 takes random items and finds what parts of them he can sleeve.


----------



## Winrahr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alecthar;13920354*
> First it's mailmen, then it's deprecated audio cabling. _Stop the violence, Lutro0._
> 
> In all seriousness, though, this is looking really good (as expected). Honestly, I might be cool if you just gave up modding the cases and just started a thread titled "Lutro0 Sleeves Things."
> 
> *Or maybe "Will it Sleeve?" in which Lutro0 takes random items and finds what parts of them he can sleeve*.


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alecthar;13920354*
> First it's mailmen, then it's deprecated audio cabling. _Stop the violence, Lutro0._
> 
> In all seriousness, though, this is looking really good (as expected). Honestly, I might be cool if you just gave up modding the cases and just started a thread titled "Lutro0 Sleeves Things."
> 
> Or maybe "Will it Sleeve?" in which Lutro0 takes random items and finds what parts of them he can sleeve.


I like the last idea. That could be enjoyable.

Also, it will.


----------



## shnur

Haha. Indeed. Will it sleeve would be pretty epic!

Love the thread, makes me want to come back to my sleeving of my main rig and finish it


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alecthar;13920354*
> First it's mailmen, then it's deprecated audio cabling. _Stop the violence, Lutro0._
> 
> In all seriousness, though, this is looking really good (as expected). Honestly, I might be cool if you just gave up modding the cases and just started a thread titled "Lutro0 Sleeves Things."
> 
> Or maybe "Will it Sleeve?" in which Lutro0 takes random items and finds what parts of them he can sleeve.


LOL, you know ive been wanting to say "don't breath that" somewhere in my log but haven't had the opportunity to yet. And as far as sleeving everything I can... I sleeved a pen once? I think it's still in my work office somewhere. >.<
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;13921420*
> Haha. Indeed. Will it sleeve would be pretty epic!
> 
> Love the thread, makes me want to come back to my sleeving of my main rig and finish it


Thanks man! If you do.... _and you should_, give me a link for pics!


----------



## Lutro0




----------



## shnur

I love your updates! Very elegant and focused on detail


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;14000329*
> I love your updates! Very elegant and focused on detail


Thanks Shnur! I try to add a personal touch while getting to the point as much as I can.


----------



## septentriones

Wow! Your work is continually amazing. I'm actually looking at using the same case for a build I'm doing for a friend of mine. I'm also going to order sheathing and try my hand at it for the first time. (I'm going to try to use the sheathing guide you put together.) Once we finish up our hardware choices I hope to do a build thread. Thanks again for the inspiration.







(of course sub'd and +rep)


----------



## tsxboy

Very nice, Subbed...

I have the same case. Was it hard to take all the Plastic panels off?

If so any techniques on taking them off... Thanks man. Such and Inspiration!


----------



## Wiremaster

Subbed.


----------



## exousia

Lovely little project. Great attention to detail and superior photography. I like what you're doin here and I enjoy watching the process.

Cheers


----------



## Copenhagen69

that is looking cool, cant wait till we get the finished prodects


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *septentriones;14002062*
> Wow! Your work is continually amazing. I'm actually looking at using the same case for a build I'm doing for a friend of mine. I'm also going to order sheathing and try my hand at it for the first time. (I'm going to try to use the sheathing guide you put together.) Once we finish up our hardware choices I hope to do a build thread. Thanks again for the inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (of course sub'd and +rep)


Nice, make sure to send pics when you have it done, and feel free to pm me if you have any question.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsxboy;14003855*
> Very nice, Subbed...
> 
> I have the same case. Was it hard to take all the Plastic panels off?
> 
> If so any techniques on taking them off... Thanks man. Such and Inspiration!


Naw, the panels come off really easy. There is tabs holding all of them in, you simply push them in and start pulling. The case was made almost with a modular feel.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiremaster;14004052*
> Subbed.


Thanks bud!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exousia;14004928*
> Lovely little project. Great attention to detail and superior photography. I like what you're doin here and I enjoy watching the process.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the kind words!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Copenhagen69;14006954*
> that is looking cool, cant wait till we get the finished prodects


Yea, the fun stuff will happen when we get to the watercooling, but this is all important =D


----------



## Tippy

This is...awesome! All these pics have seriously tempted me to add some matte-black sleeving to my fan/mobo connectors, except that I have to face the nightmare that is the Storm Sniper fan controller (there's so many goddamn little wires coming out of that thing I can't even tell which is which).
You make it look so damn easy to rip apart everything down to the raw electronics and re-sleeve it back to perfection...but I don't think I'm ready for that :S


----------



## Lutro0




----------



## shnur

Whoa that hallway to the painting room looks a little bit sketchy lol
That fan looks amazing though; end result is pretty neat, I'm surprised that it turned out so well, interesting how just painting something makes a huge difference...


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

subbed, this is gonna look really good.


----------



## AngeloG.

Aspra kokkina kitrina mple..haha, nice one once again! I don't know if you are aware of it, aspros is someone or something of male genre that is white, whereas aspro is the actual color. Keep it up man;-) I an always looking forward for your builds.


----------



## Copenhagen69

paint job is looking great!! Wish my fans were as easy to take apart as that ...


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;14011639*
> Whoa that hallway to the painting room looks a little bit sketchy lol
> That fan looks amazing though; end result is pretty neat, I'm surprised that it turned out so well, interesting how just painting something makes a huge difference...


Ha! Yea its in a huge building, and it just happens to be a place that was stacked with some stuff a year or so ago, when it was cleared out I found the hidden bathroom. Figured it was the perfect place for a paint room. A fresh coat of paint can make many things look nice, its the applying the paint well thats kinda hard. Ive messed many things up trying to spray paint lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SOCOM_HERO;14011693*
> subbed, this is gonna look really good.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngeloG.;14011705*
> Aspra kokkina kitrina mple..haha, nice one once again! I don't know if you are aware of it, aspros is someone or something of male genre that is white, whereas aspro is the actual color. Keep it up man;-) I an always looking forward for your builds.


White, red, yellow blue, isnt that a greek song or something? Yea I tend to mess up the greek slightly sometimes haha! But the notion is about the same.
Thanks for following!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Copenhagen69;14011835*
> paint job is looking great!! Wish my fans were as easy to take apart as that ...


Thanks man, and yea ive seen my fair share of ones that are perma-closed. Those are super hard to mod.


----------



## HobieCat

Everything is looking good, as always. Nice work Lutro0


----------



## Citra

Must sub quickly! 1% of battery left!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AngeloG.

Quote:


> White, red, yellow blue, isnt that a greek song or something? Yea I tend to mess up the greek slightly sometimes haha! But the notion is about the same.
> Thanks for following!


Yeap, it is a country song, pretty awful haha. No worries man, it is difficult to know the genders, given the fact that English words barely change throughout uses (eg. White wall, white cat, white color, I am white) etc. Glad to be following


----------



## Copenhagen69

yep, I just dont see why manufacturers have to make it so dang tough to take apart their fans haha


----------



## PapaSmurf

Most of the fans I've dealt with aren't that difficult to take apart. I can normally take one apart, lube it up, and put it back together in less time that it takes to take it out of the case and put it back in.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;14018706*
> Everything is looking good, as always. Nice work Lutro0


Thanks Hobie =D
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;14018749*
> Must sub quickly! 1% of battery left!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


CITRA!! Good to see the support of mah folding homies.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngeloG.;14018986*
> Yeap, it is a country song, pretty awful haha. No worries man, it is difficult to know the genders, given the fact that English words barely change throughout uses (eg. White wall, white cat, white color, I am white) etc. Glad to be following


Next time I will have to consult you before naming it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Copenhagen69;14021544*
> yep, I just dont see why manufacturers have to make it so dang tough to take apart their fans haha


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;14026963*
> Most of the fans I've dealt with aren't that difficult to take apart. I can normally take one apart, lube it up, and put it back together in less time that it takes to take it out of the case and put it back in.


I find its (mostly) the cheap fans that are the hardest to take apart. Ive never had a problem with the higher end.


----------



## Copenhagen69

hmmm if that is the case I will have to look into better fans lol


----------



## PapaSmurf

The hardest ones I've run across are the Gentle Typhoons as they have a metal snap ring instead of the nylon one that a lot of them use. Snap rings are actually easier to remove if you have the proper size Snap Ring Tool, which very few people do. Trying to remove them with a couple of straight or safety pins, needle, or other sharp pointy device makes it more difficult than working with the nylon snap rings.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Nice work so far! No seriously, you think of every little detail and it all works together to make the build so much nicer! I won't be leaving here anytime soon! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Why am I ALWAYS late to parties....







At least I haven't completely missed it!! (Haha, I turn up to parties and end up having to leave after 10mins because no-one hears me knocking on the door.)


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Copenhagen69*


hmmm if that is the case I will have to look into better fans lol


Most of the time you can tell by looking at them to see if they are going to be easy to take apart or not. (most of the time)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


The hardest ones I've run across are the Gentle Typhoons as they have a metal snap ring instead of the nylon one that a lot of them use. Snap rings are actually easier to remove if you have the proper size Snap Ring Tool, which very few people do. Trying to remove them with a couple of straight or safety pins, needle, or other sharp pointy device makes it more difficult than working with the nylon snap rings.


Ive always wanted a couple of those lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*


Nice work so far! No seriously, you think of every little detail and it all works together to make the build so much nicer! I won't be leaving here anytime soon! Can't wait to see more!


Thanks for the kind words!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Why am I ALWAYS late to parties....







At least I haven't completely missed it!! (Haha, I turn up to parties and end up having to leave after 10mins because no-one hears me knocking on the door.)


Your not late at all, Im really just getting close to the good stuff.


----------



## fshizl

hey yo, pics!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fshizl;14050067*
> hey yo, pics!


Ya ya ya lol









The dvd drive is back from the powdercoater, but I will be busy for a little bit. Ill try to sneak them on soon.


----------



## fventura03

Love the progress!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fventura03;14089339*
> Love the progress!


LOL, or the lack of it now.... >.<

Ugh, ive been busy going through the workbook for SSI Open Water Scuba Certification. I take the class this weekend and do my test dives and then im all done with it!

So should be some more work on it way!


----------



## Lutro0




----------



## shnur

That's so pretty... at first I was surprised seeing a whole update just for a DVD drive... now I'm just amazed how much detail went into it.

Have you tried making a small cut on the top? To have a pretty white line?


----------



## Citra

Awesome!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;14313465*
> That's so pretty... at first I was surprised seeing a whole update just for a DVD drive... now I'm just amazed how much detail went into it.
> 
> Have you tried making a small cut on the top? To have a pretty white line?


I have, I tossed around a few idea, and come to the conclusion that less is more with this mod, I dont want the front of the case to be busy looking. But that is a great idea!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;14313473*
> Awesome!


Thanks bud!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

So cool! Now I wish I had a dvd drive to mod


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey;14316671*
> So cool! Now I wish I had a dvd drive to mod


=D thanks for kind words Krissy!


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Very cool mod on that drive, I have the same one. If you wanted to you could have used a piece of plexi for the front cover to see the lights, but that would look kinda weird with a black/white mod. Still, its awesome.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lovin this thread! And I thought my 600T system was sweet...


----------



## tensionz

Love that case...plus modded = wanna rape that case.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;14313356*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qF8QFj0wC0
> I figured that was the best way to show the progress and the effect so far. But we are not done.


In the video you said you wished you could see the flashing that happens inside the drive. You consider some sort of window mod on it?


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SOCOM_HERO;14335038*
> Very cool mod on that drive, I have the same one. If you wanted to you could have used a piece of plexi for the front cover to see the lights, but that would look kinda weird with a black/white mod. Still, its awesome.


I thought about that, and it would work with some darker/clear/tinted acryl. But I decided not having the light flashing in the front would be the best.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;14335113*
> Lovin this thread! And I thought my 600T system was sweet...


Thanks bud!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tensionz;14335123*
> Love that case...plus modded = wanna rape that case.


Thanks...I think.... -hides computer-








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;14335686*
> In the video you said you wished you could see the flashing that happens inside the drive. You consider some sort of window mod on it?


I have, and as said above although I like the notion of seeing it, the case design in itself is very "busy" I wouldnt want to add a blinking light ontop of that. But you are correct there is a ton of different ways to go about that.


----------



## FlaglerBeast

New around here, and this is my first sub. =]

Can't wait to see where you take this case. It is gorgeous from the factory and your mod follows through with the simple elegance that seems to be missing from most of today's mods.


----------



## shineon2011

Awesome build man, I haven't started my 600t build yet but love the dvd mod!


----------



## HAFenvy

Very nice, I love cases with the fine attention to detail and sticking to a theme. I've been considering a new case and love the 600T design and the White Edition gives me way too many ideas.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlaglerBeast;14346410*
> New around here, and this is my first sub. =]
> 
> Can't wait to see where you take this case. It is gorgeous from the factory and your mod follows through with the simple elegance that seems to be missing from most of today's mods.


Thanks for the awesome compliments! Right now I'm just getting started on all of the basics, although this case comes mostly done out of the box. But I do have a few surprises in store for this one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shining;14347010*
> Awesome build man, I haven't started my 600t build yet but love the dvd mod!


Appreciate it. Its an easy mod anyone can do, with some time and Patience. If you have a question on it or if you want to attempt it yourself please pm me.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAFenvy;14348742*
> Very nice, I love cases with the fine attention to detail and sticking to a theme. I've been considering a new case and love the 600T design and the White Edition gives me way too many ideas.


ahah! Yea, like stated earlier it come pretty nice right out of the box. Just needs some cleaning up to make it really shine with a few twists.


----------



## Lutro0




----------



## shnur

Do you think you have such perfection because of the pre-cut heatshrinks? Or because you're just soo much better than me ?


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;14360681*
> Do you think you have such perfection because of the pre-cut heatshrinks? Or because you're just soo much better than me ?


The precut heathshrink helps out a bunch, but there is a few other things I do that help me them all in line. And im not better than anyone, I just take my time. =D


----------



## fshizl

woo hoo I officially put my part in this build... if you need any other colors mike let me know.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fshizl;14410418*
> woo hoo I officially put my part in this build... if you need any other colors mike let me know.


You sure did! I have the psu taken apart just need to upload the pics. =)


----------



## Lutro0




----------



## shnur

Maybe white with the grill black? That would be pretty sweet








I think I'll end up opening my power supply too and removing that pesky 4pin CPU... so useless.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;14369577*
> The precut heathshrink helps out a bunch, but there is a few other things I do that help me them all in line. And im not better than anyone, *I just take my time.* =D


You can say that again (this thread was started in May)!! I don't know how you have the patience for all of this but the results are stunning!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;14413195*
> Maybe white with the grill black? That would be pretty sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll end up opening my power supply too and removing that pesky 4pin CPU... so useless.


I like that idea.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;14413239*
> You can say that again (this thread was started in May)!! I don't know how you have the patience for all of this but the results are stunning!


lol! Yea... I am on call for work basically all the time and work full time so finding time to mod is hard. I get a few hours on the weekends and some hours on Tuesdays. Thanks for the kind words bud!

And speaking of Tuesdays, I started in on the massive project that would be the power supply sleeving. Since it will be a massive update and I would like to keep it all in one, I will just post a teaser. =D


----------



## Skiivari

Hey, looking good and one question:
I have to remove the plugs on my PSU too, and it's an absolute pain to try to de-solder the AC plug. Seriously, even though I think I have all the three contacts molten, It doesn't want to come off







Do I really need to get one of those solder suckers, or buy wick?


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skiivari;14447169*
> Hey, looking good and one question:
> I have to remove the plugs on my PSU too, and it's an absolute pain to try to de-solder the AC plug. Seriously, even though I think I have all the three contacts molten, It doesn't want to come off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I really need to get one of those solder suckers, or buy wick?


Yea, even with a wick or a solder sucker its still a little but of a pain. But I would say _almost_ impossible to do a clean job without one. But really a wick or a solder remover are only like a couple bucks at radioshack.

Also keep in mind they sometimes bend the wires on the bottom before they solder them, so the wire is hooked on the prong as well.


----------



## Skiivari

Thanks for the info, I guess I'll just go buy a sucker.
Looking forward to the sleeving update!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skiivari;14447454*
> Thanks for the info, I guess I'll just go buy a sucker.
> Looking forward to the sleeving update!


You may or may not have an easier time with a wick, I was kinda wishing I had one when I did mine.


----------



## shnur

Do you do your cables one by one? Or just take everything out; sleeve, put everything back?


----------



## Lutro0

Depends on the cable, the 24 pin is the only one I like to leave in and do one at a time (mostly because im paranoid), all of the others are easy enough to remember where they go/have to go.


----------



## shnur

I think it also gives better results. Last time I pulled everything out & it was pretty bad... everything got tangled up together


----------



## Sc4r3d

Great job so far!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


I think it also gives better results. Last time I pulled everything out & it was pretty bad... everything got tangled up together










Ah, yea I tend to untangle/unbundle them all as I go, so that they flow a little better.

With this one I switched all the wires over as I was resoldering in the white wires - over to a full 24pin.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sc4r3d*


Great job so far!


Thanks!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Looking mighty fine Lutro0!


----------



## fventura03

looking very very cute!


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fventura03*


looking very very cute!


wat


----------



## Lutro0




----------



## Lutro0

And another quick teaser. Ran out of time to post the log and I will be away for the weekend. I plan on fixing these up, there is a couple that I want to reshrink and one skinny wire that I want to resolder.




























=D


----------



## shnur

I have no words except that it is a great job!


----------



## HobieCat

It's beautiful Lutro0


----------



## shineon2011

Very nice, How small is your heatshrink?


----------



## fshizl

great job man! I am glad I convinced you in using white wires


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


I have no words except that it is a great job!










Thanks buddy!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


It's beautiful Lutro0


















Thanks Hobster.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shineon2011*


Very nice, How small is your heatshrink?


Thanks, the heatshrink I used is MDPC Pre-Cut HS : HERE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fshizl*


great job man! I am glad I convinced you in using white wires










Yea, Im glad you did as well. The end result so far looks so much better. Now I have to redo those other ones lol.


----------



## csm725

Nice job Lut!


----------



## Nova.

Very nice. Your builds always look amazing.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Nice job Lut!










Thanks buddy.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nova.*


Very nice. Your builds always look amazing.


















Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Crazy work on the optical drive and sleeving!







Absolutely stunning! Waiting to see more mods.


----------



## Lutro0




----------



## csm725

Beautiful work. SEXY!
From where did you buy the Yates?


----------



## fshizl

WOO HOO! PSU all done!

See my contributions went with good help









also, the molex plug ;D


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14555990*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful work. SEXY!
> From where did you buy the Yates?


They were purchased with a megahelam from another member. But Im thinking about using ultra kaze 3000 on the top... I will end up relubing them but I know they dont like to be used laying flat, but we will see.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fshizl;14556001*
> WOO HOO! PSU all done!
> 
> See my contributions went with good help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, the molex plug ;D


LOL yup!


----------



## csm725

I wonder what brand they are. Yates are nice and quiet but if you don't mind the noise then go ahead


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14556089*
> I wonder what brand they are. Yates are nice and quiet but if you don't mind the noise then go ahead


It seems in the time that I posted this a fshizl found 2 more yates. So it seems I will just do a push pull config with the yates. And I have no idea on the brand.


----------



## csm725

P/P Yates is always good. The brand does make a difference. If you bought from a smart seller they would be Petra/Danger Den.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14556378*
> P/P Yates is always good. The brand does make a difference. If you bought from a smart seller they would be Petra/Danger Den.


Wonder if there is any way to tell?


----------



## csm725

Hmmm....
http://www.dangerden.com/store/yate-loon-120mm-high-speed-fan-d12sh-12.html
http://www.petrastechshop.com/12yalod1cafa2.html
http://www.xoxide.com/yate-loon-highspeed-120.html
Don't see any difference.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;14555975*

















I'm speachless!!


----------



## shnur

Your build log is bad influence on me, I think I'll need to redo every single sleeve I've done...









Amazing work on everything there; nice to see that you didn't have budge around with the hole.
Looking forward the next update.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14556577*
> Hmmm....
> http://www.dangerden.com/store/yate-loon-120mm-high-speed-fan-d12sh-12.html
> http://www.petrastechshop.com/12yalod1cafa2.html
> http://www.xoxide.com/yate-loon-highspeed-120.html
> Don't see any difference.


No, I didnt either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;14557585*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm speachless!!


Thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;14557982*
> Your build log is bad influence on me, I think I'll need to redo every single sleeve I've done...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing work on everything there; nice to see that you didn't have budge around with the hole.
> Looking forward the next update.


If it makes you feel any better there is a few wires I still intend on redoing. As well as I forgot the fake wire.


----------



## nckid4u

Looking good... ...nice clean work. I like it a lot!


----------



## fshizl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*
















I'm speachless!!


Eh, beginners luck









Nice job again, although i see these pics all upclose and what not.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nckid4u;14560105*
> Looking good... ...nice clean work. I like it a lot!


Thanks bud!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fshizl;14560242*
> Eh, beginners luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job again, although i see these pics all upclose and what not.


LOL
















And that you do.







But AMD Guru gets to see most of it happen in real time, haha!


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

again, fab job man. gonna come together nicely in the end for sure.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SOCOM_HERO*


again, fab job man. gonna come together nicely in the end for sure.


And also as always I appreciate the kind words, thanks for following bud!


----------



## Lutro0




----------



## Citra




----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Citra*












LOL nice.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

omg... beautiful


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


omg... beautiful


Thanks buddy!


----------



## shnur

I actually like the smaller fan in the PSU, it gives an interesting look. I'm not sure how or why, it's just pretty


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


I actually like the smaller fan in the PSU, it gives an interesting look. I'm not sure how or why, it's just pretty










Yea I like how it makes the black fan caseing stand out more. =)


----------



## spiderm0nkey

You did an absolutely fantastic job of the sleeving buddy! Looks soooo good. Loving what you have done with this all so far!


----------



## fshizl

Nice worn man. Loving the power supply. And the pictures


----------



## Tom Thumb

WOW!!!!!!!! If I only had the time. Nice job!!!!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


You did an absolutely fantastic job of the sleeving buddy! Looks soooo good. Loving what you have done with this all so far!


Thanks! Im looking forward to the finish on your build as well.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *fshizl*


Nice worn man. Loving the power supply. And the pictures










Thanks bud, still trying to get the camera down. But im getting there.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*


WOW!!!!!!!! If I only had the time. Nice job!!!!


Thanks man!


----------



## moksh4u2

great stuff bro








keeping a close watch on this one


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moksh4u2;14696027*
> great stuff bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keeping a close watch on this one


Thanks for the kind words, I have an update in the works. Also wife will be going out of town for 5 weeks to finish an intern rotation, so the updates should start rolling in much faster once that happens.


----------



## zkyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;14696377*
> Thanks for the kind words, I have an update in the works. Also wife will be going out of town for 5 weeks to finish an intern rotation, so the updates should start rolling in much faster once that happens.


is she c- blocking you *trollface.jpeg* (nah excuse my humour im only 18)
Can't wait to see your updates buddy, loving your build.
Definately showing my 600t build log what perfection means. (http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/1093514-worklog-600t-se-2500k-pictures-anonymou.html) If your curios how an 18 year old spends their money. Also would love some advice from you, your a true master


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zkyz;14707198*
> is she c- blocking you *trollface.jpeg* (nah excuse my humour im only 18)
> Can't wait to see your updates buddy, loving your build.
> Definately showing my 600t build log what perfection means. (http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/1093514-worklog-600t-se-2500k-pictures-anonymou.html) If your curios how an 18 year old spends their money. Also would love some advice from you, your a true master


Not really, just choose to spend most of my free time with her. Its what happens when you get a wife thats fun to hang out with!

Right now I have the mobo panel at the lazercutters, getting a peice of acrylic measured out and fitted for... well thats a surprise. =)

I have some sleeving yet to do and a ton of fans and such to sleeve and fit So still a ton of work to do.

And nice build looking forward to see it done.


----------



## HobieCat

That is all


----------



## t-ramp

Wow, awesome work.


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;14556555*
> Wonder if there is any way to tell?


They are Danger Den HS Yates bud.









I don't mess with the rest. Nice build, great work!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*











That is all










LOL, Goober!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *t-ramp*


Wow, awesome work.










Thanks T-Ramp, Glad to have you lookin through my log.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Segovax*


They are Danger Den HS Yates bud.









I don't mess with the rest. Nice build, great work!


Ahah! I was working on getting to ask you. I figured thats what they were anyhow. Appreciate the kind words.


----------



## csm725

Danger Dens... nice.


----------



## zkyz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lutro0*


Not really, just choose to spend most of my free time with her. Its what happens when you get a wife thats fun to hang out with!

Right now I have the mobo panel at the lazercutters, getting a peice of acrylic measured out and fitted for... well thats a surprise. =)

I have some sleeving yet to do and a ton of fans and such to sleeve and fit So still a ton of work to do.

And nice build looking forward to see it done.


I program for a laser cutting company that spands all over Australia, i could have easily gotten parts prepared for you, if you were local >.< (At some very low prices, love to help when i can.)


----------



## irononix

That power supply








Nice work!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14710953*
> Danger Dens... nice.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zkyz;14713401*
> I program for a laser cutting company that spands all over Australia, i could have easily gotten parts prepared for you, if you were local >.< (At some very low prices, love to help when i can.)


Hmmm, Maybe you could still help.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irononix;14713497*
> That power supply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work!


Thanks!


----------



## Lutro0

=O Double Poast!!!!

I have updated the parts list for this build as well as updated the concept description, as this project has now became more than just a quick build.


----------



## csm725

A poast without toast is not a good poast.








Are the fonts Nymphont by any chance?


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14722304*
> A poast without toast is not a good poast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the fonts Nymphont by any chance?


Nope, starts with an S... Dont remember what the rest is lol

And the poast toast looks good.... the butter on it has to go. But maybe some peanut butter on it mmmmMmmmm.


----------



## Sgrrsh26

Very cool man
Cant wait to see more:thumb:


----------



## xlilmissmjx

Beautiful work LutroO







I'm sub'd now!


----------



## ZachOlauson

Wow! This is truly awesome.


----------



## Rogue Process

Very nice build!

I must admit, I'll soon be working on my own 600T Storm Trooper. I plan on painting my fans too, but your sleeving...man, that is impressive.

Keep it up!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgrrsh26;14736877*
> Very cool man
> Cant wait to see more:thumb:


Thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlilmissmjx;14743202*
> Beautiful work LutroO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sub'd now!










Thanks for subbing, Ill have more updates rolling in fast here soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZachOlauson;14745116*
> Wow! This is truly awesome.


Thanks for such kind words!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue Process;14745687*
> Very nice build!
> 
> I must admit, I'll soon be working on my own 600T Storm Trooper. I plan on painting my fans too, but your sleeving...man, that is impressive.
> 
> Keep it up!


Thanks bud! I did paint that fan however I will probably not be using it as I have obtained some nzxt fans and will probably be using those. >.< But that is how a mod goes, everything is subject to change.


----------



## Alecthar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;13475446*
> I will also be starting a new thread for a work/build log for a water-cooled white 600t, this was not by choice but more out of necessity, as my work computer was bought and I need to get the replacement built to so I can keep working lol. It will just be a simple build log, so nothing majorly intense.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;13617492*
> I hope to make this a quick one, as the work in minimal to get back to the Kallos.


Yeah, that all worked out according to plan.

Seriously, though, things are looking really great. I'm super excited to see this with everything finished and assembled.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alecthar;14747515*
> Yeah, that all worked out according to plan.
> 
> Seriously, though, things are looking really great. I'm super excited to see this with everything finished and assembled.


Dude! Glad to see you again!

yea... I know I know. I need to edit that and make it truthfull.

I did add this to the concept part of the op.
_-edit- And.... in typical fashion as I have gotten deeper into this project it has become more that what is was intended. I now plan on making a custom front plate as well as modding the GPUs and some special internal goodies._

But right now I have some of the hardware running on a tech bench and it works fine for my work, so I decided if I am going to do this I will do it right, granted the ideas have bloomed a tad, but thats what makes it fun!


----------



## PB4UGO

how did i miss this? looks awesome sofar!


----------



## Alecthar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;14747530*
> Dude! Glad to see you again!
> 
> yea... I know I know. I need to edit that and make it truthfull.
> 
> I did add this to the concept part of the op.
> _-edit- And.... in typical fashion as I have gotten deeper into this project it has become more that what is was intended. I now plan on making a custom front plate as well as modding the GPUs and some special internal goodies._
> 
> But right now I have some of the hardware running on a tech bench and it works fine for my work, so I decided if I am going to do this I will do it right, granted the ideas have bloomed a tad, but thats what makes it fun!


Well, I certainly wasn't trying to call your truthfulness into question, just making with the jokes. And when you're doing the work, who cares about mission creep, it's just more to enjoy!

I'm starting to wish you were working with a different case, though. I'm looking at mine and getting the urge to sleeve things. It's a scary feeling. Is this how it is all the time for you?


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO;14747541*
> how did i miss this? looks awesome sofar!


Thanks man!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alecthar;14747583*
> Well, I was mostly joking. And when you're doing the work, who cares about mission creep, it's just more to enjoy!
> 
> I'm starting to wish you were working with a different case, though. I'm starting to get the urge to sleeve things. It's a scary feeling. Is this how it is all the time for you?


LOL Why do you wish I had a diff case?

Yea, during and after the Katharos Mod I learned allot of this really fast; but I've always enjoyed drawing and painting and most creative things like web graphics and such.

There is something about case modding that I can't explain. I enjoy smooth angles and tight color schemes, and nice heatshrink, and well the simple small details are what always catch my eyes. So the urge to create those and transform something from boring to a work of art is sometimes comes out of nowhere because an idea hits me. It makes it hard at times to fit the time into my schedule as I am a full time minister, but I find the time here and there. Allot of it is relaxing and I have a buddy that skypes with me most of the time while I mod so it's a fun time of just kicking back laughing.


----------



## Rogue Process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;14747218*
> Thanks bud! I did paint that fan however I will probably not be using it as I have obtained some nzxt fans and will probably be using those. >.< But that is how a mod goes, everything is subject to change.


In my research, I've read that the NZXT 200mm's are actually 192mm and don't fit any case except their own. Just FYI.

I was looking at those also, until I found that out. What's wrong with your painted fans? The Corsairs are actually good, same as the Xigmateks.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue Process;14749352*
> In my research, I've read that the NZXT 200mm's are actually 192mm and don't fit any case except their own. Just FYI.
> 
> I was looking at those also, until I found that out. What's wrong with your painted fans? The Corsairs are actually good, same as the Xigmateks.


Really? Hmm. I'm on vaca right now, but I already have the nzxt fans at home including a 200mm fan sitting at home. When I get home I will let you know if it fits.

The painted fans work fine, but the more I worked on them the more I did not want so many different blade configs, like all fans have a diff fin shape so they would look a little off, well I didn't have enough fans of anytype on me and If I was going to go get some I might as well just get black and white in the first place. So that's how the nzxt fans came about. That and ive always been partial to alot of the nzxt products.


----------



## Rogue Process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;14749687*
> Really? Hmm. I'm on vaca right now, but I already have the nzxt fans at home including a 200mm fan sitting at home. When I get home I will let you know if it fits.
> 
> The painted fans work fine, but the more I worked on them the more I did not want so many different blade configs, like all fans have a diff fin shape so they would look a little off, well I didn't have enough fans of anytype on me and If I was going to go get some I might as well just get black and white in the first place. So that's how the nzxt fans came about. That and ive always been partial to alot of the nzxt products.


Right on, let me know!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue Process;14753851*
> Right on, let me know!


Not a problem!


----------



## Alecthar

I'm not sure if the plan is to hook up all the fans to the built-in controller, but if so be careful with the 200mm NZXT fans especially. IIRC those are the fans someone in the 600T Club was using and pretty much knocked their fan controller out.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alecthar;14768023*
> I'm not sure if the plan is to hook up all the fans to the built-in controller, but if so be careful with the 200mm NZXT fans especially. IIRC those are the fans someone in the 600T Club was using and pretty much knocked their fan controller out.


Thanks for the heads up. I wasnt planning on it, I was only going to use the controller for the rad fans, so it should work out.


----------



## Lutro0

Well so you guys dont think im doing nothing... LOL

I tryed my hand at a cad program to save some money on the lazer for the front plate. I will be posting them as I mess around with them untill I can settle on an idea. I will have a 200mm fan right behind the front bottom and the dvd drive will be slot loading. (not the one I made)










So any ideas let me know. =) And these will def look poor at first untill I can get the hang of this.


----------



## zkyz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lutro0*


Well so you guys dont think im doing nothing... LOL

I tryed my hand at a cad program to save some money on the lazer for the front plate. I will be posting them as I mess around with them untill I can settle on an idea. I will have a 200mm fan right behind the front bottom and the dvd drive will be slot loading. (not the one I made)










So any ideas let me know. =) And these will def look poor at first untill I can get the hang of this.


This looks pretty good for a first attempt man. Love the work.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zkyz*


This looks pretty good for a first attempt man. Love the work.


Hey thanks for the kind words. I really want to keep a minimal front and I would like to do the top part of the case as well, But I have to see how do-able that would be but then the air flow design would have to be the same in the front and top. But we will see.


----------



## Lutro0

And one more for the night...


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I like it! you need to make one that also says BAWSE and then have it on a chain around your neck with led lights.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;14796977*
> I like it! you need to make one that also says BAWSE and then have it on a chain around your neck with led lights.


LOL,







Thats not a bad idea...


----------



## csm725

Also make LED strips in the shape of trollface.


----------



## ZachOlauson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;14794071*
> And one more for the night...


I really like this one! Then for the top you could have a similar design with the bars most of the way across the top, that could turn out pretty amazing.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZachOlauson;14800529*
> I really like this one! Then for the top you could have a similar design with the bars most of the way across the top, that could turn out pretty amazing.


Thanks bud, Im still working on them but I do like this one. I do want to do the top with the same design to keep it all looking the same but the acryl skills needed to do the top might be a little over my head, but that doesnt mean I wont give it a try. =)


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Nice build so far! and the sleeving......







Can't wait to see more.


----------



## zkyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;14814130*
> Thanks bud, Im still working on them but I do like this one. I do want to do the top with the same design to keep it all looking the same but the acryl skills needed to do the top might be a little over my head, but that doesnt mean I wont give it a try. =)


So did you end up using draftsite or just corel draw? I was wondering if you developed your draft (feel free to pm me if you dont want everyone to know) and i'll tell you what can and cant be done with the lasers








The beams at my company are about 0.2mm wide. I noticed the border of your box is quite thick. Hence you'd have to make it a box in itself for the laser to be able to cut it.


----------



## apostolis159

Subbed dude!
Awesome build!!


----------



## supra_rz

why all your builds got a Greek word name ?


----------



## shnur

You're back from vacation! Sweet!!! Nice to see some progress


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireAroundTheBrim;14814854*
> Nice build so far! and the sleeving......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see more.


Thanks bud! More work incoming soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zkyz;14816249*
> So did you end up using draftsite or just corel draw? I was wondering if you developed your draft (feel free to pm me if you don't want everyone to know) and i'll tell you what can and cant be done with the lasers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beams at my company are about 0.2mm wide. I noticed the border of your box is quite thick. Hence you'd have to make it a box in itself for the laser to be able to cut it.


Sadly I ended up using CorelDraw, but that's what my laser dude here uses, and CorelDraw works easy, all I have to do is make the lines I need in blue and the laser cuts them, make them in red and the laser engraves them. Its so easy. The pics are formatted just for ideas. And yea man I will end up picking your brain here soon. I have not finished a final version as ive been gone all week, but Im going to be hitting it hard here soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apostolis159;14816857*
> Subbed dude!
> Awesome build!!


Thank! Appreciate you following.







Means allot when you let me know your following.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supra_rz;14817375*
> why all your builds got a Greek word name ?


I make my build with Greek names because I love how one work can mean so many things, its just a beautiful language. Besides that I study it allot in the bible, so the language has a deep meaning to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;14819320*
> You're back from vacation! Sweet!!! Nice to see some progress


Yup! Back now lots more incoming here soon.


----------



## Furball Zen

Yea, i use CorelDraw too, but i can pretty much use any color for cutting which means i can cut the 'inside' first, then cut the whole piece in the same job.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furball Zen;14826097*
> Yea, i use CorelDraw too, but i can pretty much use any color for cutting which means i can cut the 'inside' first, then cut the whole piece in the same job.


Oh nice, thats just the setup the laser guy gave me. Ill have to ask you how to do some stuff lol Im still really learning the program.


----------



## Furball Zen

Took me a few hours, but i got it pretty much licked now. Thing that i hated about SketchUp or some other program i tried was the lack of ability to specify measurements, which is not a problem with CorelDraw.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furball Zen;14826382*
> Took me a few hours, but i got it pretty much licked now. Thing that i hated about SketchUp or some other program i tried was the lack of ability to specify measurements, which is not a problem with CorelDraw.


Curves are tricky right now... lol


----------



## Furball Zen

Making curves, or creating them from a line? Hint, dont draw a curve. Start with an image you can trace, use the Bezier tool, right click and convert to Curve, then use the Shape tool to move it into place. Heres a good video describing it [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_JXPKyxpjU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Lutro0

Oo, nice, thanks for the link man! A big issue right now is just inspiration, I would like a good design but I need the air flow from that front 200mm fan as well. So its just a matter of picking something out.


----------



## Furball Zen

Without knowing the dimensions, heres a 200mm 'grill' design. The cutouts are 10mm wide, so airflow should NOT be a problem lol.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furball Zen;14830444*
> Without knowing the dimensions, heres a 200mm 'grill' design. The cutouts are 10mm wide, so airflow should NOT be a problem lol.


Hmmm, I like that.


----------



## shnur

So do I!


----------



## Furball Zen

Then check out this rough (dimension wise) draft. It would be 3 pieces with white behind the black stripe and the bottom of the 'p' in black behind the bottom white piece.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furball Zen;14833725*
> Then check out this rough (dimension wise) draft. It would be 3 pieces with white behind the black stripe and the bottom of the 'p' in black behind the bottom white piece.


 I dun see it.


----------



## Furball Zen

??


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furball Zen;14833772*
> ??


It shows as a broken pic link (red x)


----------



## Furball Zen

Odd, first time thats happened, i could see it and your reply fine. I attached it to the other post.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furball Zen;14833901*
> Odd, first time thats happened, i could see it and your reply fine. I attached it to the other post.


ooOO, I see it now, I'm actually working on it right now, and getting the fine measurements.


----------



## bob808

Nice work LutroO







+rep
I have personally never done any sleeving, but watching your thread along with some others I have seen here, make me want to give it a try. Very inspirational.

One question for you though. Why did you replace the fan in the power supply instead of just painting the 135mm fan blade white? Was the 135mm fan faulty?


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808;14834135*
> Nice work LutroO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep
> I have personally never done any sleeving, but watching your thread along with some others I have seen here, make me want to give it a try. Very inspirational.
> 
> One question for you though. Why did you replace the fan in the power supply instead of just painting the 135mm fan blade white? Was the 135mm fan faulty?


Good question, I wanted to paint it, But I personally didn't like using a painted fan is such a place that it would be hard to get at if it chipped or what not. So after much thinking I figured out that I could change out the fan easily. I like the uniqueness of it as it makes the fan pop a tad. But in the end it was simply for durability.


----------



## Lutro0

I think I need to concentrate more on the design than the air flow. Its not a huge deal if its just a tad bit restricted. But I would like the front to line up in a way with the fan. the fan blades are white so when they spin it should leave a nice white blur behind the circle. But I dont know what I think about it yet.


----------



## longroadtrip

^^I really like this one Lutro0! Would look great with the right led lighting!


----------



## Lutro0

And some more.


----------



## bob808

Those look nice but I dont think they would word very well, as the whole center section is only held om by the little part on the "O" . It would be super floppy.

The circular one is by far the sturdiest cutout design and probably pretty functional as well.

I think for the other designs, you would have to have some connecting bits for rigidity like in the examples below.









or








or









Out of those, I think I like #1 and #4 the best









Aspros... Kinda sounds like a good name for a gay male brothel! hahaha just kiddin


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;14835056*
> ^^I really like this one Lutro0! Would look great with the right led lighting!


Thanks buddy!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808;14838816*
> Those look nice but I dont think they would word very well, as the whole center section is only held om by the little part on the "O" . It would be super floppy.
> 
> The circular one is by far the sturdiest cutout design and probably pretty functional as well.
> 
> I think for the other designs, you would have to have some connecting bits for rigidity like in the example below.
> 
> -img snip-


You are fully correct. Most of these are conceptual and I like the circle one as well, it just looks off to me a tad...


----------



## Lutro0

Decided to try something different. Going to do some live modding for those that would like to watch.

Link: http://j-tv.me/pib7Is

EDIT- Channel will stay up but video of tonight is deleted as it doesn't make much sense if you were not in steam chat or following.


----------



## Scrappy

I hear a Guru as well on this stream


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;14847266*
> Decided to try something different. Going to do some live modding for those that would like to watch.
> 
> Link: http://j-tv.me/pib7Is


Professional at work.


----------



## Furball Zen

Is there a group or Steam room?


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furball Zen;14847582*
> Is there a group or Steam room?


Yeah we're talking about it on the [email protected] Lounge and AMD SLI is reading it out to Lutro.


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;14847266*
> Decided to try something different. Going to do some live modding for those that would like to watch.
> 
> Link: http://j-tv.me/pib7Is


Nice! Only bad thing is that it plays like 10 seconds then I get a minute of ads







ahahha


----------



## Furball Zen

Link or bring me in? Talontsi90, thx









No ads here, but i use Ad Block Pro on Firefox


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

oh wait, I figured it out. clicked link played for 10 seconds then an ad. Then I realized i have an account and logged in and then another ad played when I refreshed...


----------



## Furball Zen

LOL, sorry.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob808;14838816*
> Those look nice but I dont think they would word very well, as the whole center section is only held om by the little part on the "O" . It would be super floppy.
> 
> The circular one is by far the sturdiest cutout design and probably pretty functional as well.
> 
> I think for the other designs, you would have to have some connecting bits for rigidity like in the examples below.
> 
> Out of those, I think I like #1 and #4 the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aspros... Kinda sounds like a good name for a gay male brothel! hahaha just kiddin


Nice! Thanks for taking the time to mock those up for me!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;14847405*
> I hear a Guru as well on this stream


LOL, yea Guru hangs with me about 99% of the time when I mod.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;14847559*
> Professional at work.










Thanks buddy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireAroundTheBrim;14847722*
> Nice! Only bad thing is that it plays like 10 seconds then I get a minute of ads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahahha


Yea the ads kinda suck, but it was free and a kinda spur of the moment thing.
I intend to keep doing the live modding as long as people still want to watch, seems it was pretty popular tonight.









On a side note I should have an update of the work up to this point coming sometime tommarro.


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;14848633*
> Yea the ads kinda suck, but it was free and a kinda spur of the moment thing.
> I intend to keep doing the live modding as long as people still want to watch, seems it was pretty popular tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note I should have an update of the work up to this point coming sometime tommarro.


Ads or no ads it was a great idea and really interesting to watch. You seem to be a pro with a dremel ahahh
Can't wait to see the pictures especially watching you take them, you had an intense pose and look going on.


----------



## Furball Zen

For reference heres that c channel store, about the same price as MNPCtech, but shipping is much cheaper.

http://www.bestbyte.net/merchant/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=BB&Product_Code=CACM01CSM&Category_Code=CACM


----------



## X-Nine

Go with the circular design for the panel. It looks sick!


----------



## Lutro0

And modding is live again!

Link - http://j-tv.me/r6dGEl


----------



## shnur

Weeeeeee! But my work shift is over


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;14859150*
> Weeeeeee! But my work shift is over


No prob Ill post pics of the work later!


----------



## nyates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;14859000*
> And modding is live again!
> 
> Link - http://j-tv.me/r6dGEl


Seriously glad you have this up.

Nyates55 btw...


----------



## shnur

Sweet I'm back


----------



## Lutro0

And done for the night, I plan on getting the photos up for the work here in the morning. And as usual tonights video has been deleted because it doesnt make sense unless you were watching it live. =D


----------



## csm725

Nice job Lut, I was at school or sleeping while you were doing the live stream, but still the mod is looking good.


----------



## Furball Zen

I was perfecting a template for something so i didnt join....

Ill mail your package tomorrow, forgot it when i left for work this morning.


----------



## Lutro0




----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;14864070*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: bananas
> 
> 
> 
> Well as promised here is the update that was done during the live streaming of me&#8230; well modding and goofing around. I appreciate everyone who joined in. I will continue to have the live streams if everyone continues to show up, as it just plain fun. =D
> 
> [!IMG]http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/391/dsc06369fd.jpg[/IMG]
> So as stated, I will be putting a backlight ontop of the entire mobo tray, and making some out of the box cable management holes. (think individual holes for each wire) But so I don't ruin the surprise too much lets continue.
> 
> [!IMG]http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/2474/dsc06373g.jpg[/IMG]
> Time to drill some rivets out.
> 
> [!IMG]http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/11/dsc06375gs.jpg[/IMG]
> While I was taking the rivets out I had to also take one of the feet off, Which was simple enough, you have to take the two pads off to get to the screw on the bottom.
> 
> [!IMG]http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/7938/dsc06378k.jpg[/IMG]
> But then it comes right off.
> 
> [!IMG]http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/7255/dsc06379b.jpg[/IMG]
> I didn't realize just how many rivets I was going to have to remove&#8230;..
> 
> [!IMG]http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/2786/dsc06380m.jpg[/IMG]
> And this was just the first set&#8230;. D:
> 
> [!IMG]http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/4397/dsc06384o.jpg[/IMG]
> But I got the tray out. So at this time the tray has been measured and is sitting at the laser cutters, I hope to have the final piece or the prototype at least sometimes this week. I have a feeling that this will take a little bit to perfect, but the results of it will make this system shine. I am pretty excited about how this will turn out as it will either make or break the idea I had for this system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I got some new stuff in for this mod. These fans are super nice, I was leery about getting a "enthusiast" fan from NZXT, but I have always loved their cases and have never had an issue with them before. I have played around with these fans and I have nothing bad to say at all, they all push a large amount of air in fact for the size they push more than any fan of their size than at least I have ever owned. Overall I got them because of their looks and was more than surprised at the performance.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: banana
> 
> 
> 
> [!IMG]http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/6900/dsc06461w.jpg[/IMG]
> I ended up getting a 200mm one to replace the one I painted, because I want everything to match as best as possible.
> 
> [!IMG]http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/3702/dsc06463q.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [!IMG]http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/2496/dsc06465s.jpg[/IMG]
> As I said before they are the enthusiast series from NZXT, so they come with a goofy switch on them that lets it run at 3 diff speeds, I plan on removeing those switches and using the internal corsair controller for at least the push/pull on the rad.
> 
> [!IMG]http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/2411/dsc06475b.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [!IMG]http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/3061/dsc06476a.jpg[/IMG]
> A very pretty 200mm fan. But.. there was a trick to this that I found out later.
> 
> [!IMG]http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/8569/dsc06478qu.jpg[/IMG]
> Some cutters I have been wanting for a long time. I wanted a straight edge cutter for when I cut my sleeving, and was sick of using the diagonal one I had.
> 
> [!IMG]http://img849.imageshack.us/img849/7452/dsc06483k.jpg[/IMG]
> Some replacement rivets, I tested a few and they seem to not chip, but I will find out when I actually put them to use.
> 
> [!IMG]http://img594.imageshack.us/img594/1886/dsc06489u.jpg[/IMG]
> And a new rivet tool for the new rivets.
> 
> [!IMG]http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/5592/dsc06497vg.jpg[/IMG]
> And since I had the front fan I needed to get some work done on it to get that fan in. I don't like the grill that they have here on the case, as I want the blades to show a little through the custom front bezel I will making.
> 
> [!IMG]http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/8436/dsc06501u.jpg[/IMG]
> I do like that corsair used these rubber grommets in the holes, as they found themselves to be useful later on.
> 
> [!IMG]http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/7893/dsc06507p.jpg[/IMG]
> Old fan removed.
> 
> [!IMG]http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/7951/dsc06511rk.jpg[/IMG]
> New fan ready to be put in.
> 
> [!IMG]http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/2134/dsc06515xn.jpg[/IMG]
> Here is the first cut with the dremel.
> 
> [!IMG]http://img845.imageshack.us/img845/6526/dsc06521.jpg[/IMG]
> After some more sanding.
> 
> [!IMG]http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/482/dsc06524g.jpg[/IMG]
> And this is where it sits right now Some more will need to be done, But I need to get a new sanding drum for the dremel.
> 
> [!IMG]http://img845.imageshack.us/img845/2108/dsc06527s.jpg[/IMG]
> So that lip will be covered with uchannel once it arrives and after I clean it up a little more, but as I said earlier the 200mm fan had some surprises for me, its not really a 200mm fan, well not a standard one anyhow. The mounting holes did not line up to the exact same size as the corsair one. But they were in the same place, just not wide enough, so if you remember the grommets from earlier, the plan is to make the holes open and put the grommets in and tighten it up.
> 
> [!IMG]http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/3182/dsc06530r.jpg[/IMG]
> Works perfectly! Once the channel is in it will look very clean.
> 
> [!IMG]http://img846.imageshack.us/img846/8899/dsc06532.jpg[/IMG]
> It is sad that I had to rig it up like that but I think it works perfectly. It will be just be a pain to get the uchannel setup, but not impossible.
> 
> Speaking of the front panel, here are the designs Ive been working on, or at least the ideas I have been kicking around. I still have alot of work on these to pick a final one, but here they are.
> 
> [!IMG]http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/2383/cadaspros.jpg[/IMG] [!IMG]http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/412/asprosnew.jpg[/IMG] [!IMG]http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/2813/squaresu.jpg[/IMG] [!IMG]http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/3585/singlesquares.jpg[/IMG]
> [!IMG]http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/9582/unledlame.jpg[/IMG] [!IMG]http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/1798/unledppf.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> And that's all I have right now. Next up on my plate is making a custom drive box for the slot loading dvd drive, and waiting for some of the parts to come in to start putting this case back together.


Looking real good!
Where do you buy the fans at?(If you don't mind me asking) just newegg or some ultra secret society of fans club?


----------



## [March]

Nice!


----------



## zoidbergslo

Oh really nice work


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireAroundTheBrim;14864365*
> Looking real good!
> Where do you buy the fans at?(If you don't mind me asking) just newegg or some ultra secret society of fans club?


I got them from NZXT, but you can get them from a bunch of diff places.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[March];14864380*
> Nice!


Thanks March!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoidbergslo;14864480*
> Oh really nice work


Appreciate the kind words.


----------



## csm725

Lookin good lut.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14865042*
> Lookin good lut.


Thanks buddy!


----------



## Lutro0

Worken on a few more.


----------



## Furball Zen

Thats sweet, but i would complete the circle but with really thin lines that would represent the 'top' of the arc, or outside boundary.


----------



## longroadtrip

@ Lutro0...don't forget that the bulk of the intake airflow is through that front 200mm. I'm excited to see what you do with it!


----------



## Lutro0

Last ones for the night. They would both need fine tuning but the concept is there.


----------



## longroadtrip

wow...I really like those...I think those last 2 are definitely my favorites!


----------



## csm725

Not much airflow though


----------



## xlilmissmjx

I love the bubbles design! loving the work still Lutro0


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;14574162*


You could probably just sell these power supplies if you could get your cost down. That looks fantastic.

I really like this mod so far man, keep it up. B+W cases are always classy when done well.


----------



## Citra

Prefer the new one. Nice clean streamlined look.

Although the only thing you see is the Hub.


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

looking great. Can't wait to enjoy the finished product


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip;14874457*
> wow...I really like those...I think those last 2 are definitely my favorites!


Yea I like that versions as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14874597*
> Not much airflow though


Ill post the cutout versions.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlilmissmjx;14874908*
> I love the bubbles design! loving the work still Lutro0


Yea I like the bubbles as well, Maybe Ill go back and rework it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself [Knyte Custom];14879928*
> You could probably just sell these power supplies if you could get your cost down. That looks fantastic.
> 
> I really like this mod so far man, keep it up. B+W cases are always classy when done well.


The cost would always be high, as the materials I use are key for that look. It can be done with others but it would take a little more time. I would love to do them for people and I do from time to time, but they take allot of my time and my time is precious to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;14880783*
> Prefer the new one. Nice clean streamlined look.
> 
> Although the only thing you see is the Hub.


LOL, yea I didn't think that one all the way through, check out the next ones.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SOCOM_HERO;14885465*
> looking great. Can't wait to enjoy the finished product


Thanks for following bud, I cant wait to see it done either.


----------



## Lutro0

So here are the latest, plus some of the ones I am considering.


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

The blue boarder on the last one seems to have an erase mark on it, around a fourth of the way up from the bottom, intentional? Also I am really digging the all the ones in the left column. keep it up!


----------



## Lutro0

Ok, I might have just had a brain storm.










This looks simple but let me explain the plan.

I was originally going to redo the top grill as well, but I dont think I want to do that anymore, so I would like to have some mesh on the front, well the most simple design is always the best.

The plan is to make a border of clear acrylic on the inside of the panel cut and light it up; then put the mesh behind that, so the hole would be lit up on the edges of the inside. This way I have good air flow, a sweet design and a good mod to do it as well.

Whatcha think?


----------



## SoMBrA

5 *!
Great work and progress, I'm sorry but can't help you decide with the front design, i love all of them!

Your work is really inspiring. I'm planing a "Black and White" themed mod, and I'm getting a lot of ideas from your amazing work 

Thanks for sharing!
Maybe i will throw some other colour in the mix, depending on the mobo ;-)

Just one more thing, I was thinking go full white Case (outside and inside) and make some contrast with Mobo, radis, pump, etc... but i think maybe it will be too much white, just after seeing your interior complete black! Any experience you could share with me? I was thinking painting some of the interior in black, like the mobo tray, PCI covers etc...

Thanks


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoMBrA;14888139*
> 5 *!
> Great work and progress, I'm sorry but can't help you decide with the front design, i love all of them!
> 
> Your work is really inspiring. I'm planing a "Black and White" themed mod, and I'm getting a lot of ideas from your amazing work
> 
> Thanks for sharing!
> Maybe i will throw some other colour in the mix, depending on the mobo ;-)
> 
> Just one more thing, I was thinking go full white Case (outside and inside) and make some contrast with Mobo, radis, pump, etc... but i think maybe it will be too much white, just after seeing your interior complete black! Any experience you could share with me? I was thinking painting some of the interior in black, like the mobo tray, PCI covers etc...
> 
> Thanks


I can give it a look, which mobo and which case are you thinking?


----------



## SoMBrA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;14889081*
> I can give it a look, which mobo and which case are you thinking?


Pmed!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SoMBrA*


Pmed!










And answered!


----------



## Lutro0

Live stream is up again, going to sleeve some fans.

Link - Live Stream


----------



## nyates

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lutro0*


Live stream is up again, going to sleeve some fans.

Link - Live Stream


Dang. Got called into work. Mind saving the replay on this one?


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lutro0*


Live stream is up again, going to sleeve some fans.

Link - Live Stream


Love the fan 9 volt battery


----------



## Lutro0

And thats all for today, Will upload the results here in a bit.


----------



## Lutro0




----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Looking Good!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireAroundTheBrim;14894478*
> Looking Good!


Thanks Buddy!


----------



## shnur

So much win! =D

I love your small but extremely awesome updates!


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;14894763*
> So much win! =D
> 
> I love your small but extremely awesome updates!


+1
I don't think I have been this excited and amazed by a fan update ahaah


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;14894763*
> So much win! =D
> 
> I love your small but extremely awesome updates!


LOL, Well I try to keep you guys as up to date as possible, the last time I didnt update people started camping infront of my house!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireAroundTheBrim;14894779*
> +1
> I don't think I have been this excited and amazed by a fan update ahaah


LOL, im glad you liked it.


----------



## csm725

thumbzzZ


----------



## Lutro0

Some fan stickers Im kicking around, I will probably use the one with the half box on it.



















The stickers will be printed at a local engravers shop and they will be done in a non-glossy paper.

Also here is the design I am kicking around for the ram stickers.










I would like to thank OCN User Jammo for his templates. You can get your own HERE


----------



## SoMBrA

Hello









I'm not sure about the half-square thing, doesn't look so good on a round sticker imho, i preffer the 1st design







, much cleaner looks









And would choose something totally different for the ram









Keep us posted


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14895240*
> thumbzzZ


Thanks buddy!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoMBrA;14908950*
> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about the half-square thing, doesn't look so good on a round sticker imho, i preffer the 1st design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , much cleaner looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And would choose something totally different for the ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep us posted


Well the half square was the original concept for the front, and the front has a square on it, so to keep with the theme Ive decided to incorporate that square into the rest of the mod somehow. Although the squareless ones does look clean, I printed one out to test it and there is just something about the square one that flows with the frame of the fan. I will take pics once the tester stickers come from the printer.

And bro, if you need someone to make you an avatar let me know.


----------



## Lutro0

Also Working on some random sleeving, please feel free to watch.

edit: and done, thanks to everyone that joined.


----------



## longroadtrip

Really like the live modding! I've got to move a pc down into my mad scientist's lab so I can watch you while I work.....


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;14916250*
> Also Working on some random sleeving, please feel free to watch.
> 
> edit: and done, thanks to everyone that joined.


gaaa I missed another!


----------



## BlazinJoker

This is amazing Lutro0. I'm thinking about building a pc with this case and having red+black inside theme. I'm only 15 and just built my current pc not 6 months ago and I already want to build another! I can't wait to see the finished build.
btw your attention to detail is ridiculous keep it up!!!


----------



## Lutro0

Can you guess what im working on.


----------



## csm725

Yes since you've told me.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Yes since you've told me.










LOL shush you.... its not done yet, but its getting close.


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lutro0*


LOL shush you.... its not done yet, but its getting close.


Awesome, I can't wait to see it.

POAST NUMBER 5000
WHEEE















TOASTPOAST








OMNOMNOM


----------



## Lutro0

Thanks buddy.

After some needed tweaking and some more planned out thought. I think this will be the final design. I kind of wish I could measure this thing better and I would love to get it super right on to the edges of the panel, but the panel itself isn't fully straight so I'm hoping that it gets as close as possible in any case.









(the pic isnt right on its just there for a concept shot)

At this moment I want to get a piece of clear and sandblast it and try to light it up, but realistically I think that the panel is too big for that and it would not be a nice soft white glow (this is after a ton of testing and wondering), it would end up being a dull spottiness. So more than likely it will end up being a nice solid piece of white acrylic which will blend into the project with the other plans I have for it.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I am so excited for this Lutroo!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey;14948323*
> I am so excited for this Lutroo!


You and me both Spider.









You know that feeling when your working on something and you start to see your design begin to take shape and you know with everything inside of you that "this will be epic". Thats probabaly one of the best feelings ever.

I spent about 3 or so hours with the laser dude this morning fixing little corners and rounding edges and fine tuning the backplate. Im hopeing by monday or so I will have a finished product to show everyone.

-gets on soapbox-

I also wanted to say that I appreciate all of you that follow my thread and videos, your encouragment and fellowship and helping ideas is what makes this an enjoyable activity. Keep on being awesome!

-steps down-


----------



## solsamurai




----------



## Lutro0

Can anyone guess what this is as well....


----------



## zkyz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lutro0*


Can anyone guess what this is as well....











Something regarding the cpu block?


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lutro0*


Can anyone guess what this is as well....











Does it involve lasers and Acrylic and a hint of water cooling?


----------



## Furball Zen

Looks good, i know what it is, and yes its for WCing


----------



## ScytheNoire

Amazing work. Can't wait to see this finished.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zkyz;14952522*
> Something regarding the cpu block?


Nope








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireAroundTheBrim;14952704*
> Does it involve lasers and Acrylic and a hint of water cooling?


OOoo Getting closer!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furball Zen;14953178*
> Looks good, i know what it is, and yes its for WCing


Although you do know _what_ its for, its not going to be watercooling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScytheNoire;14954021*
> Amazing work. Can't wait to see this finished.


Thanks Buddy!

The last diagram I posted was for my EVGA GTS 450s.
The plan is to make custom backplates for the cards, and to see if I can laser in some lettering on the top portion of the card as well as light up that lettering.

But as it stands right now, im heading out of town for the weekend, but should have an update coming soon.


----------



## Lutro0

Double Poast!

I couldnt wait any longer to show you guys this. I had 10 spare minutes today so I emailed the design template to the laser dude, and this is what I got back.

Please excuse the poor pics as I had to run to work right after.


























I am going to remove the stickers and cut out the words aspros where the sticker is on the first post and then light it up with some leds and a peice of acryl. Dont know if the plastic is laserable yet though.


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;14958873*
> Double Poast!
> 
> I couldnt wait any longer to show you guys this. I had 10 spare minutes today so I emailed the design template to the laser dude, and this is what I got back.
> 
> Please excuse the poor pics as I had to run to work right after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to remove the stickers and cut out the words aspros where the sticker is on the first post and then light it up with some leds and a peice of acryl. Dont know if the plastic is laserable yet though.


That looks awesome! I love the new idea's you keep coming up with for your case. It's definitely inspiring.


----------



## Lampen

This is seriously looking awesome! Well done thus far!


----------



## csm725




----------



## Citra

Aspros gts 450=win. :yesssir:

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nyates

Very nice. Love the back plate. Well, love back plates in general, but yours happens to be the best i've seen.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Ohhhhhh man... I need to find me a laser cutter buddy!! That looks incredible!!


----------



## Furball Zen

Shipping to NZ keeps me from becoming your laser buddy lol.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Yeah I can imagine! I'm not going to get anything large done so am hoping that maybe I can find someone in Australia who can do it and send it to my dad, to forward on to me. I think all I really want done is a cover for my video card and a replacement cover for the external HDD dock on my 690 II Advanced. As well as something that I won't mention for now haha


----------



## zkyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey;14961999*
> Yeah I can imagine! I'm not going to get anything large done so am hoping that maybe I can find someone in Australia who can do it and send it to my dad, to forward on to me. I think all I really want done is a cover for my video card and a replacement cover for the external HDD dock on my 690 II Advanced. As well as something that I won't mention for now haha


http://www.bylaser.com.au/

The company i work at, we cut in brisbane/ melbourne/ newcastle.


----------



## SoMBrA

Very nice progress my friend


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zkyz;14964792*
> http://www.bylaser.com.au/
> 
> The company i work at, we cut in brisbane/ melbourne/ newcastle.


Awesome!! My dad is about to move to Melbourne in few weeks time. Thanks so much!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farmer Boe;14959008*
> That looks awesome! I love the new idea's you keep coming up with for your case. It's definitely inspiring.


Thanks bud! I have some more plans for the plate but I need to find some more tools LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lampen;14959069*
> This is seriously looking awesome! Well done thus far!


=) I see you peeled yourself away from the eve game, glad it was to come to my post. lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14959071*











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;14959153*
> Aspros gts 450=win. :yesssir:
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks Citra!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyates;14959196*
> Very nice. Love the back plate. Well, love back plates in general, but yours happens to be the best i've seen.


=O I do have some more plans with it. Just need to find the right hardware and some tools.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey;14960468*
> Ohhhhhh man... I need to find me a laser cutter buddy!! That looks incredible!!


Most engraving shops will be able to help you out and pretty cheap if you do all the designing. But the setting up and measuring and what not is most of the work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoMBrA;14966193*
> Very nice progress my friend


Thanks Sombra!


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;14967345*
> =) I see you peeled yourself away from the eve game, glad it was to come to my post. lol


Ah the joys of a three monitor system. EVE on one, OCN on the others.









I do follow all your builds though. I'm seriously tempted to build a HTPC/dedicated folder around the same case and such just because it looks so damn sexy. It's very hard for me to not to press confirm on my newegg cart!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lampen;14967365*
> Ah the joys of a three monitor system. EVE on one, OCN on the others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do follow all your builds though. I'm seriously tempted to build a HTPC/dedicated folder around the same case and such just because it looks so damn sexy. It's very hard for me to not to press confirm on my newegg cart!


Yea when I first saw the case, my first thought was... I must mod that case.... -drool-


----------



## zkyz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Awesome!! My dad is about to move to Melbourne in few weeks time. Thanks so much!



Your very welcome. I wish your dad could have been in Brisbane though. Bevasue then I would program it personally. But the melbourne/newcastle guy is also fantastic and has 6 years experience in the field, your product will be perfect if Jerome does it.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zkyz*


Your very welcome. I wish your dad could have been in Brisbane though. Bevasue then I would program it personally. But the melbourne/newcastle guy is also fantastic and has 6 years experience in the field, your product will be perfect if Jerome does it.


That's really good to hear







I'm thinking I'll take a quick look around where I live first just to see what's around but if I can't find anything decent I will absolutely go through you guys. I keep thinking of more and more things I'd love to do


----------



## SoMBrA

Lutro0, I'd like to ask you something.
What type of thermal pads you use? I'm ordering some parts and I'm not sure about the size and thickness I need..

I was going to order some phobya but i see they come in different thickness so I'm not sure.
Thanks!


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

That 450 plate looks like it needs a cleaning


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoMBrA;14976487*
> Lutro0, I'd like to ask you something.
> What type of thermal pads you use? I'm ordering some parts and I'm not sure about the size and thickness I need..
> 
> I was going to order some phobya but i see they come in different thickness so I'm not sure.
> Thanks!


I actually order mine from ebay. LINK
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireAroundTheBrim;14983620*
> That 450 plate looks like it needs a cleaning


LOL, yea I was pretty excited to get some photos of it up I just shot it right away. I wouldnt of had time otherwise because I had to leave for the weekend.

But moreso than cleaning, I am going to countersink the holes and use flat mounted screws and im going to try to route the edge to give it a beveled look.


----------



## Lutro0

Well as this is my thread I shall double post!

But a really quick update. I was at the shop yesterday and made a quick draft of the mobo panel, and sadly I needed to tweak it a tad, So I should have the final versions today. Also I have the two final versions of the GPU Backplates, once things settle down from my artisan thread (please check my sig for details) which will more than likely be this weekend, I will finish up and countersink the graphics cards and get them installed onto at least one card, and continue the design ideas on the card. Also It will be time to decide to put the case together or have it re-powdercoated.

Thanks again for following!


----------



## Furball Zen

You ever get the c-channel? Nazi post office made me put another stamp on it after returning it.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furball Zen;15016671*
> You ever get the c-channel? Nazi post office made me put another stamp on it after returning it.


LOL, I did man! Thanks again for that. I plan on putting it on there when I get to riveting the pieces back on.









I need to pull another live modding event again.


----------



## nyates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;15016812*
> I need to pull another live modding event again.


I hear that. Hope I'm not working this time.


----------



## eizen

Well this was like watching a couple of seasons of a favorite show and now I have to wait until they air each week. ^_^

I just updated my rig to a 600T SE and can't wait to see the results of this project. You are a very talented Artisian.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eizen;15028037*
> Well this was like watching a couple of seasons of a favorite show and now I have to wait until they air each week. ^_^
> 
> I just updated my rig to a 600T SE and can't wait to see the results of this project. You are a very talented Artisian.


I'm glad you guys enjoyed that so much. I will for sure be setting it up for this weekend; I am trying to juggle this mod and the Video Sleeving Guides for my Sleeving Tool. So it's kind of a balance act right now.

But rest assured we will get some modding done.


----------



## Lutro0




----------



## solsamurai

Man I want to build PC's like this!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solsamurai*









Man I want to build PC's like this!


I bet you could.









All you need to do is jump in buddy. If you ever need some help all you need to do is ask.


----------



## fshizl

Oh my! lol

Looks real good man!

I finally got some money to spend on the build. So its gonna start getting serious again.

But I start school on Monday.


----------



## csm725

Nice update!


----------



## fventura03

WOW, thats nice, where'd you get the stickers done if you don't mind me asking...?


----------



## HobieCat

Beautiful work as always Lutro0, I cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fshizl;15046325*
> Oh my! lol
> 
> Looks real good man!
> 
> I finally got some money to spend on the build. So its going to start getting serious again.
> 
> But I start school on Monday.


Wooo money spending!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;15046737*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice update!


Thanks bud!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fventura03;15047850*
> WOW, that's nice, where'd you get the stickers done if you don't mind me asking...?


Well, I designed them in illustrator; then went to the local engravers to have them printed. Most engraving shops do stickers I would assume.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;15049237*
> Beautiful work as always Lutro0, I cant wait to see the finished product!


Thanks Hobie! we are getting there... slowly but surely.


----------



## shnur

Amazingly pretty! =D

I'm following closely


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Nice update !


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


Amazingly pretty! =D

I'm following closely










=P I know you are thanks man!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FireAroundTheBrim*


Nice update !


Thanks bud!

And a little teaser for whats to come.


----------



## csm725

Can't wait! Can't remember if you've discussed your plans so I'll remain silent but this is gonna be epic.


----------



## Gedzoo

Will this acrylic sheet be glowing with white leds?


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;15055697*
> Can't wait! Can't remember if you've discussed your plans so I'll remain silent but this is gonna be epic.


OOo, we have I beleive, but I dont know if we discussed the updated ones.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gedzoo;15058413*
> Will this acrylic sheet be glowing with white leds?


Maybe.... maybe not....


----------



## mbudden

Is this what you did when I disappeared last night?


----------



## Gedzoo

Im wondering how you will handle I/O panel placement. Is there enought space still or you will be customizing it?


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Is this what you did when I disappeared last night?


I think this was before you left lol.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gedzoo*


Im wondering how you will handle I/O panel placement. Is there enought space still or you will be customizing it?


The cutout doesnt mess with the i/o panel as its cut just a bit away from it.


----------



## Indulgence

loving the white! Good job!

Oh btw, you might want to edit your title with the CORSAIR thing.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indulgence;15066966*
> loving the white! Good job!
> 
> Oh btw, you might want to edit your title with the CORSAIR thing.


LOL, well its been like that scince the start and would be very typical of most of my typing. Thanks for pointing it out bud.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lutro0*












I can't wait to see more of this!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*


I can't wait to see more of this!










There will be plenty more to come, im waiting on some diff rivets to come, but I might end up just using some screws. The ones I had before are a tad long. Im trying to fit in the sleeving videos in between this mod as well, lol. So its kinda like a flip flop schedule.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lutro0*


There will be plenty more to come, im waiting on some diff rivets to come, but I might end up just using some screws. The ones I had before are a tad long. Im trying to fit in the sleeving videos in between this mod as well, lol. So its kinda like a flip flop schedule.










Speaking of sleeving videos, I'm looking at those right now. Appreciate the work you put into helping people like me learn how to sleeve!







rep+


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*


Speaking of sleeving videos, I'm looking at those right now. Appreciate the work you put into helping people like me learn how to sleeve!







rep+


Thanks man, a lot of it came about from when I remember first looking at mods, thinking to myself " I can never do that " But I caught the bug somewhere and decided I would do the research and make it happen. My goal is to try to put all of that information is one spot for sleeving and share all of the work I have put into it. That way more people can have some confidence for taking the first step and not have to worry about messing it up.

But I intend on having some fun with it as soon as I get used to being infront of a camera. >.<


----------



## nitrousoxide10

That bug you speak of...... the effects of its bite don't go away in my experience!







btw looking forward to more videos!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10;15086795*
> That bug you speak of...... the effects of its bite don't go away in my experience!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw looking forward to more videos!


LOL, thats ok Ive kinda prepared for the long haul, and if these videos work out... Many more will join as well.


----------



## Lutro0

Ok! Live Modding/Video making at this link:

And its now over.. Thanks to everyone that joined me!


----------



## Kieran

Looks really good, looking forward to seeing how it turns out!
I might get into sleeving eventually, think i would start with something simple like the power, reset and led cables in my case. Managed to find sleeving kits like this.
http://specialtech.co.uk/spshop/cust...pid-13326.html

Not sure whether their is anything better available in the UK?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kieran*


Looks really good, looking forward to seeing how it turns out!
I might get into sleeving eventually, think i would start with something simple like the power, reset and led cables in my case. Managed to find sleeving kits like this.
http://specialtech.co.uk/spshop/cust...pid-13326.html

Not sure whether their is anything better available in the UK?


Do give this thread of his a look.
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...tutorials.html

First and second post.


----------



## Citra

http://www.justin.tv/lutro0#/w/1832469888


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kieran;15103305*
> Looks really good, looking forward to seeing how it turns out!
> I might get into sleeving eventually, think i would start with something simple like the power, reset and led cables in my case. Managed to find sleeving kits like this.
> http://specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/ModSmart-Flexsleeve-Sleeving-Kit--UV-Red-pid-13326.html
> 
> Not sure whether their is anything better available in the UK?


Those modsmart kits are nasty. Not really something you want to use. Give here a look. http://www.mdpc-x.com/ If you have any questions please feel free to ask bud.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;15103318*
> Do give this thread of his a look.
> http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-artisans/1122053-lutro0-customs-sleeving-tool-tutorials.html
> 
> First and second post.


+1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;15105971*
> http://www.justin.tv/lutro0#/w/1832469888










most of the time just http://www.justin.tv/ works, but I dont keep the videos up after Im done.


----------



## SoMBrA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lutro0*









most of the time just http://www.justin.tv/ works, but I dont keep the videos up after Im done.


Hey Lutr0, It would be great if you could save those videos and upload them anywhere (even youtube as private videos if you want). It will help a lot of people like me that want to sleep at night.

Another option is that you move to Europe while you finish the mod


----------



## csm725

#2. Israel specifically.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoMBrA;15134520*
> Hey Lutr0, It would be great if you could save those videos and upload them anywhere (even youtube as private videos if you want). It will help a lot of people like me that want to sleep at night.
> 
> Another option is that you move to Europe while you finish the mod


Ive thought about it, but most if not all of them would make no sense unless you were part of it at the time. I try to jump on at odd times to cover everyone, but if there is a guide you would like im all ears.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;15134556*
> #2. Israel specifically.


LOL


----------



## Lutro0

Well I know I have neglected this thread a tad. =(

But I have been busy with the sleeving guides and such, but tommarro is a full night and a good update. I have a ton of little things that all will lead together, so it will seem a tad crazy. So untill then here is the front panel and a guide for the cutout I will be doing on the OEM shroud of the GPU if the plastic is laserable. If it is I will be putting a small peice of sandblasted acryl behind it and lighting up the words.

Same goes for the front panel but the edge of the fan holes will have the same sandblasted acryl jutted out about a quarter or so of an inch and lit up around the whole thing with the orginal mesh behind all of that.


----------



## ikem

imo, dont go crazy with acrylic now....


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ikem*


imo, dont go crazy with acrylic now....


Front panel will be painted black, the acrylic will just be a cheap medium for me to build with as I can get it cut right the first time.


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;15155330*
> Well I know I have neglected this thread a tad. =(
> 
> But I have been busy with the sleeving guides and such, but tommarro is a full night and a good update. I have a ton of little things that all will lead together, so it will seem a tad crazy. So untill then here is the front panel and a guide for the cutout I will be doing on the OEM shroud of the GPU if the plastic is laserable. If it is I will be putting a small peice of sandblasted acryl behind it and lighting up the words.
> 
> Same goes for the front panel but the edge of the fan holes will have the same sandblasted acryl jutted out about a quarter or so of an inch and lit up around the whole thing with the orginal mesh behind all of that.
> 
> [!IMG]http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/9764/frontpanel.png[/IMG]
> 
> [!IMG]http://img847.imageshack.us/img847/8864/gpu.png[/IMG]

























Yay some what of an update! Can't wait for tomorrows, Live modding??


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireAroundTheBrim;15156110*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay some what of an update! Can't wait for tomorrows, Live modding??


If all goes right today I dont see why not. =D


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;15158440*
> If all goes right today I dont see why not. =D


even more reason to post spinning smileys


----------



## Lutro0

-edit- live modding is done for the night.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;15167210*
> Ok guys as promised Im up and running live.
> 
> Link : http://www.justin.tv/lutro0


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;15167210*
> Ok guys as promised Im up and running live.
> 
> Link : http://www.justin.tv/lutro0


Heck yeah! Just found this thread, and I couldn't wait until I could join a live show. Seems like I came in at the good time!









Also, subbed!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur;15167566*
> Heck yeah! Just found this thread, and I couldn't wait until I could join a live show. Seems like I came in at the good time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, subbed!


Yes you did, thanks for joining bud.









And that will conclude the live modding for tonight, I really didnt get what I all wanted to get done tonight so the update will be postponed for now until I can provide a decent one.


----------



## BWG

Are you done yet?







I love these cases. I am all caught up now.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;15176262*
> Are you done yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these cases. I am all caught up now.


I have a feeling of... how do I say it; closing in the near future. In my head I know where I want everything to go and an end product is fully visualized. It will just come down to finding the time and making it happen.


----------



## BWG

1 post = 1 sleeve lol. Waisting time! Kidding of course.


----------



## RadioHack

Lutro,

I just wanted to tell you I have been searching the Internet on an upcoming 600T white build for inspiration and your thread has done just that. The sleeving looks incredible and I love the black and white theme. Your attention to detail has reminded me to be diligent in my build as well. Can't wait to join a live modding session. I followed and hope to get in when you go live. Thanks again, and keep up the good work.


----------



## BlazinJoker

Same here RadioHack! I really want to start sleeving and finish my current build first b4 I think of another build though.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Argh. I always miss your live streams.


----------



## Scrappy

Gotta stay up late, he doesn't usually start till at least 8pm eastern time.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;15176849*
> 1 post = 1 sleeve lol. Waisting time! Kidding of course.


LOL Ikno right.







I normally post throughout the day to answer pm and questions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadioHack;15177263*
> Lutro,
> 
> I just wanted to tell you I have been searching the Internet on an upcoming 600T white build for inspiration and your thread has done just that. The sleeving looks incredible and I love the black and white theme. Your attention to detail has reminded me to be diligent in my build as well. Can't wait to join a live modding session. I followed and hope to get in when you go live. Thanks again, and keep up the good work.


I plan on getting one in tonight sometime, going to pick up where I left off yesterday.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazinJoker;15177565*
> Same here RadioHack! I really want to start sleeving and finish my current build first b4 I think of another build though.


I would like to refer you to my sleeving videos then, and suggest purchasing my sleving tool as its what allows me to get the results you see on my work. If you have any questions on it bud please feel free to ask.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey;15178945*
> Argh. I always miss your live streams.


Krissy, if you ever happen to land in one make sure to at least say hi. But I am sure by the time I start its really late for you. I promise to try to do one earlier in the day on a sat or sun!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;15178963*
> Gotta stay up late, he doesn't usually start till at least 8pm eastern time.


Pretty much, although if it goes right I will try to strike one up earlier today, like 6ish 630.


----------



## Lutro0

Live modding done for the night.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Yuss


----------



## Lutro0

Dont have time again to post the full update, but I can give this teaser.


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

If only you could do magic tricks as good as you can paint.


----------



## solsamurai

I'm curious how an RMA would go on a painted HDD or ODD?


----------



## ScytheNoire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;15183912*
> I'm curious how an RMA would go on a painted HDD or ODD?


Not well.


----------



## BWG

Sorry I could not stay long enough to see you get a buzz off the paint.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireAroundTheBrim;15183715*
> If only you could do magic tricks as good as you can paint.


Well if thats the case I will have to try to learn a few. lol








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;15183912*
> I'm curious how an RMA would go on a painted HDD or ODD?


It wouldnt.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScytheNoire;15186246*
> Not well.


+1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;15186267*
> Sorry I could not stay long enough to see you get a buzz off the paint.


Well considering its waterbased acrylic, we would have some problems if I did.


----------



## mbudden

I'm liking what I'm seeing


----------



## BWG

I swear, everytime I see this beautiful case, I regret not getting one over my Lanboy. When I bought it, they did not come with side windows. I did not want to mod it because I have never tried to do that.

So, did you decide on where you are mounting this HD?


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;15188648*
> I'm liking what I'm seeing


Thanks _Bud_den.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;15188719*
> I swear, everytime I see this beautiful case, I regret not getting one over my Lanboy. When I bought it, they did not come with side windows. I did not want to mod it because I have never tried to do that.
> 
> So, did you decide on where you are mounting this HD?


I have and I already drilled the howls and cut down the screws for it.


----------



## ikem

what did you decide on the seperator?


----------



## Scrappy

It's going just as he planned, mostly to annoy you.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem;15189912*
> what did you decide on the seperator?


I will more than likely do the seperator, with a few twists, but I always intended to do that idea from the get go anyhow lol.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;15189919*
> It's going just as he planned, mostly to annoy you.


Pretty much.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Haha awesome. So are you going to mount it on the back of that cage?


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Haha awesome. So are you going to mount it on the back of that cage?


Yuss.


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

I want live modding! With play by play by AMD. Oh and magic tricks. I can supply epic sax guy.

  
 You Tube


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Epic sax guy is EPIC! 6mins in so far hahaha


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FireAroundTheBrim*


I want live modding! With play by play by AMD. Oh and magic tricks. I can supply epic sax guy.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHy7DGLTt8g


Need to teach someone some joomla first but then I wil be on.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Epic sax guy is EPIC! 6mins in so far hahaha


LOL, I let that play for like 20 min once.


----------



## BlazinJoker

wheres the link to it?


----------



## Lostcase

Nice build.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlazinJoker*


wheres the link to it?


If your talking about epic sax guy, its the youtube video.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lostcase*


Nice build.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Thanks man!


----------



## BlazinJoker

sorry should've been more specific the live modding


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlazinJoker*


sorry should've been more specific the live modding


Ah no problem bud.









I have to teach someone how to use joomla, and then I will be opening up the feed. But have at least an hour or so of teaching first.


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

http://www.siteground.com/tutorials/joomla15/
  
 You Tube  



 
There Joomla problem solved. LIVE MODDING NOW!!


----------



## Jingiko

How did you make those fan stickers? I need some as well as some other things printed. PM me if you can ^^


----------



## Lutro0

-edit- and that concludes tonights modding.


----------



## Scrappy

The chat went on without you


----------



## Aidan

Loving the white HDD


----------



## Lutro0

Live modding over for the night, thanks to everyone who joined.


----------



## fr0st.

I can't believe I forgot about this build! :0

Sneaky brain, forgetting to sub ^^;

That's been reprimanded now, progress! I demand it!


----------



## Lutro0

Well hello again there stranger&#8230; lol
I have been super busy lately so I feel like I have neglected the Aspros Mod some, but rest assured that's not the case. I have been busy with video sleeving guides and other prospects, but I have been in deep design work with my local laser cutter to get the front panel out and the final panels for the mod.

So this update wont be the largest one, but more to let you know I am still working on it as time permits. And on that note lets jump right in.









Here is the front edge left after the grill was removed, its kinda jagged and nasty, but that's ok&#8230;.









Yup still nasty&#8230;









Oh what have we here&#8230; I normally don't endorse the use of U-Channel because I think sometimes it can look tacky, but it does have its uses.









Pieces cut.









And applied.









You will notice I left a little room there at the screw hole, and there is a reason for it.









Here is the NZXT 200mm fan for the front, and its in need of some sleeving.









Much better.









And here is the final product. You will notice the screws that hold it in are held by washers and that's why I left a little room on the U-Channel.









And in typical Lutro0 style, if I cant work on anything I will make work somewhere.
Cutting out a template to make some screw holes for the HD.









Holes made on paper.









And paper put up to mounting plate. Sorry for the blurry pic don't know what happened with that one. >.<









HD test mounted, yes this is in the back of the case, on the top drive bays.









Before sticker removal.









And sadly it seems my camera mem stick corrupted and lost the in-between photos so I don't have the work pics for this. But here is the first coat of paint and the HD taped up.









And here is the semi done state, I need to get a qtip in there and remove the extra spray but other than that it turned out perfect.

And that's all for now, I will have lots more coming as the panels start getting done and the leds wiring gets on its way. Thanks for following.


----------



## Indulgence

oh my.. i really really dig that mod you've done on the front fan!


----------



## Citra

This pretty much sums up how I feel:


----------



## SgtHop

Well, guess you're not RMAing that HDD, lol.


----------



## fshizl

haha I see that your liking that airbrush...


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0st.;15224795*
> I can't believe I forgot about this build! :0
> 
> Sneaky brain, forgetting to sub ^^;
> 
> That's been reprimanded now, progress! I demand it!


And progress you shall have, allbeit a small ammount.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indulgence;15230940*
> oh my.. i really really dig that mod you've done on the front fan!


Thanks bud! It would have been a tad cleaner but the 200mm NZXT front fans are a little under 200mm, dont get me wrong the fan is awesome and will woop up on most 200mm fans in cfm. But it didnt fit perfect.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;15231297*
> This pretty much sums up how I feel:











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtHop;15232382*
> Well, guess you're not RMAing that HDD, lol.


More than likely not....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fshizl;15232500*
> haha I see that your liking that airbrush...


More than you know. Dont know why I didnt get one before.


----------



## csm725

Looking good trolololol


----------



## BWG

Nice update! When will you have more time to work on it next?


----------



## Friburg

I've gone through each and every page in this thread and had to kick start my heart back to the living a couple of times, I'm loving the work your doing here man and white and black is the scheme I'm also going for! I can't wait to see how this turns out!

-Fri


----------



## obsidian86

only one thing to say

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgoXUzIwXk0[/ame]


----------



## spiderm0nkey

obsidian, couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


obsidian, couldn't have said it better myself










Agreed. Keep it Lutro0!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;15230723*


That fan looks absolutely amazing! Better then factory! And the HDD.......


----------



## Lutro0

Live sleeving done, Thanks to everyone who joined.

Also here is a little look into what ive been working on.


----------



## Rogy56

Awesome build!

Could you post some pictures for people who didn't manage to see your live stream?


----------



## SoMBrA

Hey Lutr0, I can see that you are doing great m8









I just wanted to tell you that I'm using your technique to remove the speed controller on my NZXT fans and It's working just great, I will give you the credits for that ;-)

Keep up the good work my friend!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogy56;15272804*
> Awesome build!
> 
> Could you post some pictures for people who didn't manage to see your live stream?


I cam but you didnt miss much, I was workin on the 8 pin pcie cables the whole night. I will take some pics when they are all done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoMBrA;15273660*
> Hey Lutr0, I can see that you are doing great m8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to tell you that I'm using your technique to remove the speed controller on my NZXT fans and It's working just great, I will give you the credits for that ;-)
> 
> Keep up the good work my friend!


Im glad someone could get something out of those, I try my best to be as step by step as posible so that if someone wanted to try what I did they can. But sometimes I get going and forget to take photos lol


----------



## obsidian86

sorry i suck at paint but how bout something like that

something similar to a frequency wave

i might copy it


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obsidian86;15277560*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry i suck at paint but how bout something like that
> 
> something similar to a frequency wave
> 
> i might copy it


Well the part that you edited was the backplate to the front plate, the backplate will be sandblasted and will have leds wired in it, thats what the notches are for all the way around, I connected some of the led paths to keep the wireing clean and flush, I need to connect the other side as well.


----------



## obsidian86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;15278362*
> Well the part that you edited was the backplate to the front plate, the backplate will be sandblasted and will have leds wired in it, thats what the notches are for all the way around, I connected some of the led paths to keep the wireing clean and flush, I need to connect the other side as well.


now this is getting interesting

i was gonna get a full tower TT chaser but this has perked my interest in the white 600t i'll be keeping tabs on your progress


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *obsidian86*


now this is getting interesting

i was gonna get a full tower TT chaser but this has perked my interest in the white 600t i'll be keeping tabs on your progress


Awesome! If all works out I should have some panels finished soon, but you never know if some tweaking needs to be done here and there.


----------



## shnur

Lutro0... you made me spend 500$ on a white case. I don't know if I love or hate you. But this whiteness/pureness has gotten into me.


----------



## ontic

Nice job on the front fan, that thing looks amazing!! What type of fan are you using? FN 200RB or FS 200RB?


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


Lutro0... you made me spend 500$ on a white case. I don't know if I love or hate you. But this whiteness/pureness has gotten into me.


Love me! You will have fun trying to get everything perfect!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ontic*


Nice job on the front fan, that thing looks amazing!! What type of fan are you using? FN 200RB or FS 200RB?


I am using the FN 200RB as it has more air flow than the other one. And thanks for the kind words!


----------



## mbudden

Y U NO WORK? *cracks whip*
get back to work slave!


----------



## Lutro0

Im workin, had the laser dude cut some more panels to test, and Im finishing the front. Should have a nice update coming soon.


----------



## Lutro0

Well its that time again.

Watch some modding live @ http://www.justin.tv/lutro0


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lutro0*


Well its that time again.

Watch some modding live @ http://www.justin.tv/lutro0


i watched...but then you took a phone call during the feed...i have a thing with eve's dropping so i tuned out. can't wait for the next round of photos!

one thing i must say though after watching live for the first time... you take such great care. very calculating, and precise. I appreciate your level of patience. I can't wait to see this thing when it's done.

i appreciate your willingness to share the experience live. I'll be watching!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PB4UGO*


i watched...but then you took a phone call during the feed...i have a thing with eve's dropping so i tuned out. can't wait for the next round of photos!

one thing i must say though after watching live for the first time... you take such great care. very calculating, and precise. I appreciate your level of patience. I can't wait to see this thing when it's done.

i appreciate your willingness to share the experience live. I'll be watching!


Hey thanks bud, and you could stayed watching lol I have to fit the time in where I can otherwise I would never get anything done. What you see and hear is kinda what you get type of thing. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lutro0*


Hey thanks bud, and you could stayed watching lol I have to fit the time in where I can otherwise I would never get anything done. What you see and hear is kinda what you get type of thing. Thanks for the kind words.


hey man, it's all good...i'm gonna be watching from here on in. i'm just a sucker for a white mod


----------



## Lutro0




----------



## PB4UGO

are you going to be using a slot load dvd drive? if so, which one?


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PB4UGO*


are you going to be using a slot load dvd drive? if so, which one?


I am going to use a cheap one I found on geeks, I believe it is a Hitachi and I Looked for it, but it seems to no longer be for sale.


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lutro0*


I am going to use a cheap one I found on geeks, I believe it is a Hitachi and I Looked for it, but it seems to no longer be for sale.


i'm still holding out for an affordable(sub $200) Blu Ray slot load, but i'll settle for external if it means more stealth...keep telling myself "next build next build"....but i can't stop messing with THIS one.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO;15495716*
> i'm still holding out for an affordable(sub $200) Blu Ray slot load, but i'll settle for external if it means more stealth...keep telling myself "next build next build"....but i can't stop messing with THIS one.


I do enjoy external myself. I have a bad habit of prefering smaller cases to mod. I dont like the huge ones with tons of extra space because it seems like such a waste of room. But if a drive can be incorporated nicely then by all means it needs to be put in it.


----------



## solsamurai

Everything looks awesome! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lutro0*


I do enjoy external myself. I have a bad habit of prefering smaller cases to mod. I dont like the huge ones with tons of extra space because it seems like such a waste of room. But if a drive can be incorporated nicely then by all means it needs to be put in it.


B-b-b-b-but airflow!


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


B-b-b-b-but airflow!










Cut out the extra and put fans closer to the parts... simple


----------



## Jingiko

awesome update lutro0!
arn't slot load drives pricey? I mean I have one of those IBM slim external ones but its released by a button not slot, and that was $200. the write speeds are slow like 8x but it only requires 1USB no power cable or Y cable needed.


----------



## Furball Zen

Heres an inexpensive one

http://www.ebay.com/itm/180486051136...84.m1438.l2649


----------



## WiSK

I think that PSU is fantastic


----------



## obsidian86

we need updates


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obsidian86*
> 
> we need updates


Agreed!


----------



## BlazinJoker

I know it's been awhile, even though I'm sure lutro0 has a perfectly good excuse.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jingiko*
> 
> awesome update lutro0!
> arn't slot load drives pricey? I mean I have one of those IBM slim external ones but its released by a button not slot, and that was $200. the write speeds are slow like 8x but it only requires 1USB no power cable or Y cable needed.


Ahhh, the one I got was a notebook slot loading dvd drive, I got it from GEEKS and it was about 15 bucks. It seems they went out of stock quickly. I will give it a look for ya.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furball Zen*
> 
> Heres an inexpensive one
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180486051136?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Ah, yea those would work with some mods.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I think that PSU is fantastic


Hey thanks buddy! I like the way it turned out, I look forward to getting the rest of the cords done as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obsidian86*
> 
> we need updates


Yes, yes you all do. Been kinda busy with everything as of late, but I will get some updated going here soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur*
> 
> Agreed!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazinJoker*
> 
> I know it's been awhile, even though I'm sure lutro0 has a perfectly good excuse.


And that I do, I have been fighting some major back pain as of late. I went to a specialist and was told I broke the spinal bones that hold my last two vertebra into place and since then have wore out the padding between my last two and the last vert has slide way out of place, which in turn has produced more and more pain for me the last 4 months. Recently it has gotten to the point where I can't hardly move without pain, so I have a epidural of meds coming up this week, but if that doesn't fix it then I will have to have surgery and the last two verts will be fused together. So allot have been going on, and besides that my Sleeved Extensions have been selling really well so that takes a good chunk of my time. So right now the stop on this mod is some cash for the plastic panels to be cut as the medical bills are climbing rather fast lol, but once I have those done its just a matter of assembling everything and finishing it off. So bear with me as I get all of this sorted out. =D

In the mean time if you guys would like to check out my sleeveing threads and artisan pages I will be updating on those rather regularly, I have also undertook making an FAQ for sleeving which is in the FAQ section. Thanks for everyone that's following, and thanks for taking the time to read this!


----------



## shnur

I believe that you will be all ok within the following months









Life throws challenges at use from time to time, it is just a matter of time when one will show up. You're passionate about what you do and passionate about living in a good and healthy way.

We will be all waiting for an update whenever you have one ready for us. It is hard to achieve perfection under stress and with tight time constrictions.

Take care buddy


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur*
> 
> I believe that you will be all ok within the following months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life throws challenges at use from time to time, it is just a matter of time when one will show up. You're passionate about what you do and passionate about living in a good and healthy way.
> We will be all waiting for an update whenever you have one ready for us. It is hard to achieve perfection under stress and with tight time constrictions.
> Take care buddy


I appreciate that buddy, everything should work out just fine. Just a matter of time. =)


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur*
> 
> I believe that you will be all ok within the following months


Of course he will! I mean, he's freaking Lutro!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur*
> 
> Of course he will! I mean, he's freaking Lutro!


LOL, I wish that was the case haha! But yea It should all work out. I will keep you all up to date. =)


----------



## PB4UGO

Lutro, you seem like a good solid dude, and i wish you the best. Sounds like your priorities are in line. Take care of yourself


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO*
> 
> Lutro, you seem like a good solid dude, and i wish you the best. Sounds like your priorities are in line. Take care of yourself


Thanks man I really appreciate that.


----------



## Furball Zen

I can hear you on the back stuff with a herniation of S5L1 that pinches my sciatic nerve now and then.


----------



## Lutro0

Ok guys I decided to take some time and get some modding done!

And done for the night.

I got step one done for one of the video cards, realized my exacto knife was dull so I had to order a new one, next time I work on it I will have a finished GPU Aspros Style.


----------



## Lutro0

And.... I couldn't resist. Its been this long without an update so I took the time to post the pics I have on this so far. Enjoy!










And here is victim number.. er I mean Video Card number 1.










And the custom backplate that I made.


And another shot showing the design.


And taking it apart.


GUTS! I mean.. Nekkid Card.


And here is going to be the focus of my work right now.


Ahhh the sticker came off perfectly this time, I tried this ones before and like a dummy didnt heat it up, lets just say it was a mess. Its amazing what a little well placed heat can do. But on that note this is the softest plastic I have ever worked with, as it scratches even with paper towels.


Second sticker taken off showing off some of that vanilla love.


A little bit of non corrosive goo gone. Kind of smells like citrus death.


Ooooo after cleaning its all shiny.


And a combo shot.


ohh and the long process of taping it off for painting.


And done, at this point I realized my exacto knife was dull and I couldn't trim the edges like I want to, I taped the rest and called er quits for today.

I hope to get the painting done this weekend and have at least one vid card done. So until then!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Hey Lutro0 sorry to hear about the recent events in your life. All the best man!

......nice progress on the GTS450!


----------



## shnur

Beautiful progress on the card! I'm really loving it


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*
> 
> Hey Lutro0 sorry to hear about the recent events in your life. All the best man!
> ......nice progress on the GTS450!


Thanks buddy, I always appreciate the kind words.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur*
> 
> Beautiful progress on the card! I'm really loving it


Thanks buddy, I hope to sqeeze more time into this as I need it done before I move.


----------



## fshizl

you gonna be airbrushing this?

I did my friends on his gts 550, and it came out nice, painted it pearl white...


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fshizl*
> 
> you gonna be airbrushing this?
> I did my friends on his gts 550, and it came out nice, painted it pearl white...


I will be airbrushing but I want to have it 2 tones. Black and White. Hopefully I can get the clean effect I want.


----------



## Lutro0

I will be doing some live sleeving and modding live @ http://www.justin.tv/lutro0 Come hang out and join me on Skype.


----------



## Furball Zen

Love the new Avvy


----------



## GoodInk

I'm watching someone sleeve live! Wait am I really that board


----------



## Lutro0




----------



## PB4UGO

fantastic job on that GPU!...i should make a pcb cover like you did, it's always bugged me not having one, but since mine sits pcb side down, i don't really see it. well done, dude


----------



## HAFenvy

Your attention to all the little details is almost... scary


----------



## suitaroh

Lutro, that thing which says artisan under your name? You truly deserve that as a title. And as an ocn status (for free)


----------



## GoodInk

Sleeving the GPU fan wires, you are nuts







Watching you do this makes me want to up my game. Once I figure out what hardware I'm going to go with I just might have to get on of your little tools. I hope your back starts to feel better, lingering pain really sucks.


----------



## Doc1355

Absolutely AMAZING job man!!!
I wanted to post when the project is over but i really couldn't stop myself from saying something about this one...
















Keep it up m8


----------



## mbudden

I don't see no specks on the pictures


----------



## Citra

Looks great!









Reminds me of a quadro. xD


----------



## csm725

Wow Lutro. Just wow.
MIND = BLOWN


----------



## SgtHop

I believe the term is oooh.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO*
> 
> fantastic job on that GPU!...i should make a pcb cover like you did, it's always bugged me not having one, but since mine sits pcb side down, i don't really see it. well done, dude


Thanks man, it still needs a few tweaks, like the I/O panel will be powder coated white and some spacers put on the back panel, but I will wait till I have to do the other one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAFenvy*
> 
> Your attention to all the little details is almost... scary


Thanks for the compliment bud.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suitaroh*
> 
> Lutro, that thing which says artisan under your name? You truly deserve that as a title. And as an ocn status (for free)


Probably the nicest thing anyone has said to me in a while. Thanks buddy!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> Sleeving the GPU fan wires, you are nuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching you do this makes me want to up my game. Once I figure out what hardware I'm going to go with I just might have to get on of your little tools. I hope your back starts to feel better, lingering pain really sucks.


Yea I am really praying that it works itself out this week, I am sick of not working. So I will try to push though, we will see. And just let me know about the tool.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Absolutely AMAZING job man!!!
> I wanted to post when the project is over but i really couldn't stop myself from saying something about this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it up m8


Aha, yea I still have allot of work to go before this project is done, but I appreciate the kind words buddy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> I don't see no specks on the pictures


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of a quadro. xD


Thanks pal!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Wow Lutro. Just wow.
> MIND = BLOWN


Appreciate the kind words ceeeessssemmm!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtHop*
> 
> I believe the term is oooh.


ha, thanks for stopping into my log SGT!


----------



## Lutro0

Also, some live sleeving @ http://www.justin.tv/lutro0 Come Join!

I had to stop a little early but I will be on later on tonight!


----------



## solsamurai

Wow the GPU looks amazing! Awesome work and feel better!


----------



## Jingiko

awesome awesome GPU! wow it does remind me of a quadro, but I always loved the colors of the quadros









Keep it up!


----------



## Willie828

Subbed +rep


----------



## Indulgence

my god, that is one sweet gpu right there! moar please!!









btw, you're not gonna water cool your system?


----------



## Lutro0

Thanks for such kind words guys! I will respond to all the comments later on tonight.

Right now I am doing some live sleeving, for those that want join, here is the addy. http://www.justin.tv/lutro0


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Wow the GPU looks amazing! Awesome work and feel better!


Thanks man! We will see tomorrow, I plan on trying to move about.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jingiko*
> 
> awesome awesome GPU! wow it does remind me of a quadro, but I always loved the colors of the quadros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it up!


Thanks Jing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willie828*
> 
> Subbed +rep


Awesome, thanks buddy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indulgence*
> 
> my god, that is one sweet gpu right there! moar please!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, you're not gonna water cool your system?


Yup I sure am, however not the gpus, the reason being is you really dont need to watercool a gts 450 and I like the shrouds.


----------



## tehRealChaZZZy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> And that I do, I have been fighting some major back pain as of late. I went to a specialist and was told I broke the spinal bones that hold my last two vertebra into place and since then have wore out the padding between my last two and the last vert has slide way out of place, which in turn has produced more and more pain for me the last 4 months. Recently it has gotten to the point where I can't hardly move without pain, so I have a epidural of meds coming up this week, but if that doesn't fix it then I will have to have surgery and the last two verts will be fused together. So allot have been going on, and besides that my Sleeved Extensions have been selling really well so that takes a good chunk of my time. So right now the stop on this mod is some cash for the plastic panels to be cut as the medical bills are climbing rather fast lol, but once I have those done its just a matter of assembling everything and finishing it off. So bear with me as I get all of this sorted out. =D


Sorry to read about your health problems. You give so much to the community here.
You'll be in my prayers and it is my hope that the Lord will bless you and your family through this holiday season...


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehRealChaZZZy*
> 
> Sorry to read about your health problems. You give so much to the community here.
> You'll be in my prayers and it is my hope that the Lord will bless you and your family through this holiday season...


I appreciate the prayers buddy. God bless ya.


----------



## Indulgence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Yup I sure am, however not the gpus, the reason being is you really dont need to watercool a gts 450 and I like the shrouds.


alright then, sounds reasonable, but then, it would be so much nicer to see everything watercooled (not literally everything tho








)

good luck bro, will keep an eye up to the very end.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*


Wow!!! I thought you had reached perfection a few mods ago already, and you just keep making making this gpu look better! I'll say it again, amazing work Lutro0!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indulgence*
> 
> alright then, sounds reasonable, but then, it would be so much nicer to see everything watercooled (not literally everything tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> good luck bro, will keep an eye up to the very end.


Yea, the system will be watercooled itself, I have a cpu cooler and mobo block, But I am trying to find the biggest tube res that I can fit into it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*
> 
> Wow!!! I thought you had reached perfection a few mods ago already, and you just keep making making this gpu look better! I'll say it again, amazing work Lutro0!


Then you will be pleased to know that I still have to powder coat the bracket and remove the film from the back of the plastic and put spacers on it. I'm also toying with the idea of remaking the back panels in white annnnnd a few other tiny details.


----------



## tino1317

Not to be over dramatic but this is the sleekest build I have ever seen on ocn. The GPU work is amazing. Great stuff.


----------



## Lutro0

Doing a little live modding/sleeving Join @ http://www.justin.tv/lutro0

Thanks for those that joined!


----------



## Free_Master

new project, good !!!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tino1317*
> 
> Not to be over dramatic but this is the sleekest build I have ever seen on ocn. The GPU work is amazing. Great stuff.


Thanks buddy, I don't know if I would go that far, But I do my best to make the cleanest and appealing mods. Thanks for such nice words.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Free_Master*
> 
> new project, good !!!


Thanks!


----------



## rockcoeur

God dammit Lutro! Can't you start sleeving before I go to bed?









All jokes aside, really nice job on that card! Still wondering why you sleeved the fan connector though... I guess it's the little things that make something special, heh?


----------



## ruairi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur*
> 
> God dammit Lutro! Can't you start sleeving before I go to bed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All jokes aside, really nice job on that card! Still wondering why you sleeved the fan connector though... I guess it's the little things that make something special, heh?


Because knowing that fan connector is the only unsleeved thing in the build when your a perfectionist is pretty soul destroying. Not to mention why not


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruairi*
> 
> Because knowing that fan connector is the only unsleeved thing in the build when your a perfectionist is pretty soul destroying. Not to mention why not


When you think about it that way, that's a pretty good reason!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur*
> 
> God dammit Lutro! Can't you start sleeving before I go to bed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All jokes aside, really nice job on that card! Still wondering why you sleeved the fan connector though... I guess it's the little things that make something special, heh?


Well I am going to start right now actually. LOL

And the card is not done yet, but with sleeving being kinda my thing why not? haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruairi*
> 
> Because knowing that fan connector is the only unsleeved thing in the build when your a perfectionist is pretty soul destroying. Not to mention why not


Pretty much!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur*
> 
> When you think about it that way, that's a pretty good reason!












And going to be doing some live sleeving right now join me @ http://www.justin.tv/lutro0


----------



## PB4UGO

why not go all-white with the GPU?


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO*
> 
> why not go all-white with the GPU?


The contrast looks nice.

However, I feel you should have painted the top of the heatsink black so it blended in better with the fan. Or alternatively, paint the fan white so it doesn't blend in with the black.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO*
> 
> why not go all-white with the GPU?


Because I like the contrast and the whole white has been done, I wanted to challenge myself and get a clean paint on the gpu.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtHop*
> 
> The contrast looks nice.
> However, I feel you should have painted the top of the heatsink black so it blended in better with the fan. Or alternatively, paint the fan white so it doesn't blend in with the black.


The top of the heatsink is painted white, when I do the other one and do the finishing touches on it I will paint it some more to get it to pop.

And I worked on the extension that will go inside the case and routed through the acryl backplate.


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Because I like the contrast and the whole white has been done, I wanted to challenge myself and get a clean paint on the gpu.
> The top of the heatsink is painted white, when I do the other one and do the finishing touches on it I will paint it some more to get it to pop.
> And I worked on the extension that will go inside the case and routed through the acryl backplate.


Looks good! But why does it have heatshrink on it?


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> Looks good! But why does it have heatshrink on it?


Ah, this mod was started before I started using the non-heatshrink method. For the record though, I enjoy both methods - just one takes way longer.


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*










....lookin forward to those "small" details you mentioned.


----------



## ddietz

Wait, what non-heashrink method?!?!?!

Looks awesome!


----------



## obsidian86

i love the intricate detail you put into everything you do


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....lookin forward to those "small" details you mentioned.


=D me too! I need to just pull my other gts 450 out, but it kills me to do so as I really like folding on them.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ddietz*
> 
> Wait, what non-heashrink method?!?!?!
> Looks awesome!


Please look at the link in my sig for for the fully custom extensions, and that should explain it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obsidian86*
> 
> i love the intricate detail you put into everything you do


I appreciate that man, I try to push my self constantly in whatever I do. I see all of these mods on MDPC and some work from the greats, and it makes me strive to push myself more and think more and more out of the box.


----------



## SushiDragon

Wow, I just started reading this thread thirty minutes ago, and I'm already done. I really like the way you sleeve cables. I haven't sleeved before since I'm a bit worried I might screw up something. Do you have a tutorial?









(Is sleeving any hard?)

Anyway, I also have a SE white 600T and I seriously want to mod mine now.









Great work on your system.

Edit: Saw your signature which had links for tutorials.


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Ah, this mod was started before I started using the non-heatshrink method. For the record though, I enjoy both methods - just one takes way longer.


Ahh...I guess you're just going to have to do another mod without heatshrink next.


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> And going to be doing some live sleeving right now join me @ http://www.justin.tv/lutro0


15 minutes after I went to bed! -_-'


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SushiDragon*
> 
> Wow, I just started reading this thread thirty minutes ago, and I'm already done. I really like the way you sleeve cables. I haven't sleeved before since I'm a bit worried I might screw up something. Do you have a tutorial?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Is sleeving any hard?)
> Anyway, I also have a SE white 600T and I seriously want to mod mine now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great work on your system.
> Edit: Saw your signature which had links for tutorials.


If you have any questions on any of it let me know bud! Its not that hard to do, but its a bit tough to get a super clean look.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> Ahh...I guess you're just going to have to do another mod without heatshrink next.


I already have one in the works, just need to get this one done with. =)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur*
> 
> 15 minutes after I went to bed! -_-'


LOL, well they happen frequently so you will make another one.


----------



## Lutro0

I will be doing some live sleeving right now, if you want to join me please do @ http://www.justin.tv/lutro0

Thanks to everyone who joined.


----------



## fshizl

Everything is looking real good, how is your airbrush working out for you man? I havent used mine since I finished painting the radiator and pump. I want to get something else to paint...

Also were have you been? lol I am guessing busy with work...


----------



## ddietz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Please look at the link in my sig for for the fully custom extensions, and that should explain it.


I don't think it "explained" it, but seeing the extensions, I thin kI know how you did it. Clever! It's OK though, your secret is safe with me.

I want to thank you for your sleeving tutorials. I've just started doing my first sleeving and thanks to your generosity, its started off well. Certainly not as easy as you make it look but with a little practice its manageable. I don't know if I can rep you as a vendor, but there is some coming your way in either case.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fshizl*
> 
> Everything is looking real good, how is your airbrush working out for you man? I havent used mine since I finished painting the radiator and pump. I want to get something else to paint...
> Also were have you been? lol I am guessing busy with work...


It works out well, hard as heck to paint white though. lol But yea, busy with work and what not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ddietz*
> 
> I don't think it "explained" it, but seeing the extensions, I thin kI know how you did it. Clever! It's OK though, your secret is safe with me.
> I want to thank you for your sleeving tutorials. I've just started doing my first sleeving and thanks to your generosity, its started off well. Certainly not as easy as you make it look but with a little practice its manageable. I don't know if I can rep you as a vendor, but there is some coming your way in either case.


Yup you sure can rep me, and thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Lutro0

Here is some pictures of an extension I just finished for the Aspros Mod.


----------



## fshizl

man your pictures are rediculous now lol


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fshizl*
> 
> man your pictures are rediculous now lol


I sure try, no mater what I can get the super sharpness of a dslr sometimes, it kills me.


----------



## rockcoeur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*


IT'S DA SLEEVING RAINBOW!


----------



## Lutro0

I will be doing some live sleeving right now, if you want to join and hang out chat and what not please do @ http://www.justin.tv/lutro0

Had a great time! Thanks to everyone who joined!


----------



## Lutro0

Running a new streaming service, come hang out and watch/hang out! http://www.livestream.com/lutro0

Thanks to everyone who joined.


----------



## Lutro0

Watch some live sleeving, hang out and mostly keep me company lol - Join @ http://www.livestream.com/lutro0

Thanks to all that joined!


----------



## Lutro0

Hmmm.


----------



## axipher

That's some nice coolant right there


----------



## Lutro0

Yea, pretty excited get it. I ordered the rest of the water cooling last night so all is on its way.


----------



## shnur

I thought it was milk.









Watercooling awesomness!!


----------



## Celcius

Looking good, nice man


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.


If that is that Dragon (I think that's what it's called) stuff can you do a temp comparison with distilled water? They are making pretty big claims about better cooling on their web site.


----------



## Jamaican Modder

Hey, if you were to do cables like those as extension pieces i would buy from you


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Modder*
> 
> Hey, if you were to do cables like those as extension pieces i would buy from you



Lutro0 Customs - Fully Custom Extensions For Sale!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> If that is that Dragon (I think that's what it's called) stuff can you do a temp comparison with distilled water? They are making pretty big claims about better cooling on their web site.


It is Mahems Coolant. I believe they collaborated with Ice Dragon to produce their pastel line. I might choose to do a review but i don't know if I will have the time to do it. I will post my temps however.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Modder*
> 
> Hey, if you were to do cables like those as extension pieces i would buy from you


Haha, please look in my sig for the fully custom extensions link.


----------



## Lutro0

Watch some live sleeving, hang out and mostly keep me company lol - Join @ http://www.livestream.com/lutro0

Thanks to all that joined.


----------



## Lord Xeb

OMG I think my....yeah you know the deal.


----------



## blupupher

Amazing build so far.

I only have one issue:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> ...


Looks great except the fan grill is chrome. I know it will be facing down and will not be seen but I know it would be me just knowing I had some chrome there.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blupupher*
> 
> Amazing build so far.
> I only have one issue:
> Looks great except the fan grill is chrome. I know it will be facing down and will not be seen but I know it would be me just knowing I had some chrome there.


Ahh, I thought long and hard about powdercoating that bad boy, But in the end I decided to give OCZ some glory. The badge is crimped and glued on and would have had a hayday in the powdercoaters oven. And I use alot of OCZ powersupplies, they have kinda a bad name but I love the modxtreme line, so I decided to show it off a bit.

There is always a reason why I do what I do, I just dont explain it all of the time. But all you need to do is ask.


----------



## blupupher

Yea, I figured there was a reason, but it would still bug me.
Like I said, seems to be the only thing so far (that you can control) that does not follow the black/white theme.

They make black grills already painted/powder coated (have seen some black chrome ones also).


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blupupher*
> 
> Yea, I figured there was a reason, but it would still bug me.
> Like I said, seems to be the only thing so far (that you can control) that does not follow the black/white theme.
> They make black grills already painted/powder coated (have seen some black chrome ones also).


Ahh, there will be other Chrome/Metal objects in the case so I reasoned it away with the background color being silver anyhow haha. Thanks for looking over the build bud.


----------



## blupupher

Gotcha.









Like I said, looks good and I am jealous.

And here is the fixed links for post # 2 since the new forum does not use the same link to single post as vb

Step 1 - Fan Sleeving.
Step 2 - IO Panel Sleeveing and Tear Down.
Step 3 - More IO Panel Sleeveing.
Step 4 - Yet More IO Panel Sleeveing.
Step 5 - Usb Cable Sleeving.
Step 6 - HD Audio Sleeving.
Step 7 - Fan Paint Prep & DVD Prep
Step 8 - Fan Painted
Step 9 - DVD Drive Complete
Step 10 - VGA Cable Sleeved
Step 11 - PSU taken apart.
Step 12 - PSU Sleeving & Case Grill Cutting.
Step 13 - PSU done! & PCI slots Painted.
Step 14 - New Stuff & Mobo & Front Grill Removed
Step 15 - Fans Sleeved
Step 16 - GPU Backplate & Stickers
Step 17 - Front Fan Placed & HD Painted.
Step 18 - Setting up the test panels.
Step 19 - One of the GPUs fully modded and ready to go.

Code:



Code:


Step 1 - [URL="http://www.overclock.net/t/1024237/project-aspros-white-corsair-600t-white-build-1-gpu-done-11-20/0_100#post_13617576"]Fan Sleeving.[/URL]
Step 2 - [URL="http://www.overclock.net/t/1024237/project-aspros-white-corsair-600t-white-build-1-gpu-done-11-20/0_100#post_13763159"]IO Panel Sleeveing and Tear Down.[/URL]
Step 3 - [URL="http://www.overclock.net/t/1024237/project-aspros-white-corsair-600t-white-build-1-gpu-done-11-20/0_100#post_13830399"]More IO Panel Sleeveing.[/URL]
Step 4 - [URL="http://www.overclock.net/t/1024237/project-aspros-white-corsair-600t-white-build-1-gpu-done-11-20/0_100#post_13841105"]Yet More IO Panel Sleeveing.[/URL]
Step 5 - [URL="http://www.overclock.net/t/1024237/project-aspros-white-corsair-600t-white-build-1-gpu-done-11-20/0_100#post_13902692"]Usb Cable Sleeving.[/URL]
Step 6 - [URL="http://www.overclock.net/t/1024237/project-aspros-white-corsair-600t-white-build-1-gpu-done-11-20/0_100#post_13914310"]HD Audio Sleeving.[/URL]
Step 7 - [URL="http://www.overclock.net/t/1024237/project-aspros-white-corsair-600t-white-build-1-gpu-done-11-20/100_100#post_13997775"]Fan Paint Prep & DVD Prep[/URL]
Step 8 - [URL="http://www.overclock.net/t/1024237/project-aspros-white-corsair-600t-white-build-1-gpu-done-11-20/100_100#post_14007893"]Fan Painted[/URL]
Step 9 - [URL="http://www.overclock.net/t/1024237/project-aspros-white-corsair-600t-white-build-1-gpu-done-11-20/100_100#post_14313356"]DVD Drive Complete[/URL]
Step 10 - [URL="http://www.overclock.net/t/1024237/project-aspros-white-corsair-600t-white-build-1-gpu-done-11-20/100_100#post_14359531"]VGA Cable Sleeved[/URL]
Step 11 - [URL="http://www.overclock.net/t/1024237/project-aspros-white-corsair-600t-white-build-1-gpu-done-11-20/100_100#post_14412478"]PSU taken apart.[/URL]
Step 12 - [URL="http://www.overclock.net/t/1024237/project-aspros-white-corsair-600t-white-build-1-gpu-done-11-20/100_100#post_14555975"]PSU Sleeving & Case Grill Cutting.[/URL]
Step 13 - [URL="http://www.overclock.net/t/1024237/project-aspros-white-corsair-600t-white-build-1-gpu-done-11-20/100_100#post_14574162"]PSU done! & PCI slots Painted.[/URL]
Step 14 - [URL="http://www.overclock.net/t/1024237/project-aspros-white-corsair-600t-white-build-1-gpu-done-11-20/200_100#post_14864070"]New Stuff & Mobo & Front Grill Removed[/URL]
Step 15 - [URL="http://www.overclock.net/t/1024237/project-aspros-white-corsair-600t-white-build-1-gpu-done-11-20/300_100#post_14894192"]Fans Sleeved[/URL]
Step 16 - [URL="http://www.overclock.net/t/1024237/project-aspros-white-corsair-600t-white-build-1-gpu-done-11-20/300_100#post_15045868"]GPU Backplate & Stickers[/URL]
Step 17 - [URL="http://www.overclock.net/t/1024237/project-aspros-white-corsair-600t-white-build-1-gpu-done-11-20/400_100#post_15230723"]Front Fan Placed & HD Painted.[/URL]
Step 18 - [URL="http://www.overclock.net/t/1024237/project-aspros-white-corsair-600t-white-build-1-gpu-done-11-20/400_100#post_15495521"]Setting up the test panels.[/URL]
Step 19 - [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1024237/project-aspros-white-corsair-600t-white-build-test-panels-10-29/520_20#post_15727519]One of the GPUs fully modded and ready to go.[/URL]


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blupupher*
> 
> Gotcha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, looks good and I am jealous.
> And here is the fixed links for post # 2 since the new forum does not use the same link to single post as vb
> -snip-


Why thank you sir! +rep.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

i'll be watching from now on, be good <_< >_>

work is all super clean so far


----------



## zwcropper

Wow +rep


----------



## BWG

Hurry up and finish so I can buy it.


----------



## Lutro0

Thanks everyone, as most of you know I am in a great deal of pain (to say the least) due to some major back problems. I have a surgery planned for next month to get it all fixed. That being said I have been investing into the new watercooling for the aspros mod and have been in contact with mahems dye which some white pastel is on its way. I have revised some of the panels and have added a ssd. So I have a ton of parts sitting here, and all that's left at this moment is to finish up the panels which is difficult when its hard to go to the engravers to get it done. I can promise one thing though. If this mod ends up the way I am envisioning right now it will be nothing short of awesome. I am really excited about the changes in the panels and the routing of the water cooling, cyberdruid dropped me a ton of bending hints and I purchased a bending strip for the bends I intend on doing, tons of finishing screws from my friend Nils at MDPC..... ok I will shut up now.

More to come, I promise to not disappoint.


----------



## Farmer Boe

Get well soon man and I look forward to see what you have in store!


----------



## BWG

Do you have a date scheduled for the surgery already? ETA on recovery if all goes perfectly?


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Do you have a date scheduled for the surgery already? ETA on recovery if all goes perfectly?


Sometime in January. IIRC


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Sometime in January. IIRC


They actually got it moved into the end of Feb.









So as I am not really happy with that, in the second opinion appointment I had they said it could take as long as 6 weeks to be up and moving around sooOOoo, that gets me motivated to get a move on for the mod.

So as most of you know I do custom sleeved extensions and the response I have gotten for them is amazing! But it has taken a ton of my time away from the mod. So after the Christmas sale I have going on right now I will be taking a hiatus from making them and busting out on the mod because I would like to have it almost if not all the way done before the surgery so I can do fine tuning or just have it done.

I feel as though I have ignored you guys and I intend to bring you some awesome step by step modding lutro0 style in the very near future.









A big thanks to those that are following this!


----------



## csm725




----------



## BWG

It's ALIVE!


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> It's ALIVE!


----------



## 161029

DAT GTS450...now I want to paint my next gfx card and get a custom backplate.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Want to borrow my monkey? You might have a bug up there.

Luto0, is this the rig the fittings are going into? Where are the 470's? I was saying it's alive because I helped get him some stuff to finish this, I think?


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Luto0, is this the rig the fittings are going into? Where are the 470's? I was saying it's alive because I helped get him some stuff to finish this, I think?


They sure are, this is where that block is going as well. I need to update the parts list. I only got one 470, but there will be a sound card on its way as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> DAT GTS450...now I want to paint my next gfx card and get a custom backplate.


Its fun to make one, but takes a long time.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Wanna let you know because of your build I decided to abandon my Lian Li, hands-down amazing.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Wanna let you know because of your build I decided to abandon my Lian Li, hands-down amazing.


Wait, I didnt want you to give up a mod lol

Did you decide to go with this case instead?


----------



## rockcoeur

Awwww dammit! Expected an update!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockcoeur*
> 
> Awwww dammit! Expected an update!


Ah, sorry bud. Dont mean to dissapoint.

My wife has even felt sorry for me lately, I have only a few orders left and then I will be devoting my full attention to this mod granted I can get the back pain under control. I have lots of surprises for you guys that will make the wait well well worth it.









I appreciate you guys waiting very much.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Wait, I didnt want you to give up a mod lol
> Did you decide to go with this case instead?


Nah, wasn't moddin my Lian Li, I've just been looking for age's for a new case and after seeing where your's is going, sold me on the case. Just got the case last night. Very, very nice, much more rugged than the aluminum the Lian is made from.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Dang, I wish I could do these kind of mods to my box...


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Nah, wasn't moddin my Lian Li, I've just been looking for age's for a new case and after seeing where your's is going, sold me on the case. Just got the case last night. Very, very nice, much more rugged than the aluminum the Lian is made from.


Oh nice man, glad I could give some inspiration.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Dang, I wish I could do these kind of mods to my box...


Well, I try to list my mods as much step by step as I can so hopefully you can recreate some of them.








If you have any questions please feel free to ask me man.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Oh nice man, glad I could give some inspiration.
> Well, I try to list my mods as much step by step as I can so hopefully you can recreate some of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any questions please feel free to ask me man.


It's not a matter of you not explaining yourself properly, its a matter of me not having your talent... :/


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> It's not a matter of you not explaining yourself properly, its a matter of me not having your talent... :/


Bah, no way. When I first jumped into this modding thing, I thought the same thing. I was always looking at all of the MDPC's and thinking to myself - I could never do any of that.... ever. Now I am friends with some of the people who made those same systems, and found a great friend in the main man who set it all up. All because I chose to try.

I chose to jump head first and make it happen, I don't have many of the fancy machines others do - infact the only thing fancy I have at the moment is access to a laser engraver that we use totally not what it was made for lol. Heck I don't even have a saw or any other big power tool. *But its not the tool or machine that makes the modder - its the vision and willingness to see it through.
*
Where there is a will there is a way, if you really want to get into it, get a plan ready and I will do my best to help you through it. I can promise once you get into it, you will love it.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> It's not a matter of you not explaining yourself properly, its a matter of me not having your talent... :/


This. Even visuals are hard to follow without the right skills. Lend me your power.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> This. Even visuals are hard to follow without the right skills. Lend me your power.


Haha, well I try to do my best to do that with sleeving and what not. If anyone ever has a question I will answer it to the best of my ability.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Haha, well I try to do my best to do that with sleeving and what not. If anyone ever has a question I will answer it to the best of my ability.


May the force be with you. That's how you should end every conversation that asks for your help.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> May the force be with you. That's how you should end every conversation that asks for your help.


Thanks bud!


----------



## rawfuls

Holey Moley !

Definitely subb'd, dont have the patience to do this sort of sleeving!

Mad props!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rawfuls*
> 
> Holey Moley !
> Definitely subb'd, dont have the patience to do this sort of sleeving!
> Mad props!


Hey thanks man! I have posted video guides on how to do all of it, so if you get a chance check the link in my sig!


----------



## toan0910

I see you have replaced the NZXT fan, so the corsair fan controller 600t works fine with the NZXT fan instead?


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toan0910*
> 
> I see you have replaced the NZXT fan, so the corsair fan controller 600t works fine with the NZXT fan instead?


I still have the nzxt fans? But yes they will be hooked up through the Corsair fan controller.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> I still have the nzxt fans? But yes they will be hooked up through the Corsair fan controller.


make sure you are careful there, the corsair controller is meant for thier LED fans which are not a standard plug. instead of having 12v, ground, sense, it is 12v fan, ground, 12v LED.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*
> 
> make sure you are careful there, the corsair controller is meant for thier LED fans which are not a standard plug. instead of having 12v, ground, sense, it is 12v fan, ground, 12v LED.


Of course!







All the wiring is going to be custom.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## HobieCat

Patiently waiting for an update


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Patiently waiting for an update


Thanks buddy. I have about 5 sleeving orders and have a few last parts to order, but then I will be hitting it hard.


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Sub, +rep


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Thanks buddy. I have about 5 sleeving orders and have a few last parts to order, but then I will be hitting it hard.


I can't wait


----------



## obsidian86

Im watching you


----------



## HypnotiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Thanks buddy. I have about 5 sleeving orders and have a few last parts to order, but then I will be hitting it hard.


I cannot wait to see more, incredible work.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristianUshuaia*
> 
> Sub, +rep


Thanks man!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> I can't wait


Ha! You and me both buddy!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obsidian86*
> 
> Im watching you


Kinda creepy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HypnotiK*
> 
> I cannot wait to see more, incredible work.


Thanks man!


----------



## MetallicAcid

+REP to Lutro0

Can't wait for more!

MOARRRR!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> +REP to Lutro0
> Can't wait for more!
> MOARRRR!


Hahah, as excited as you guys are, I am even more so. I have all of my hardware now and I am widdleing down my orders then I will update the parts list and get to taking photos of everything.
I have many surprises for this build that I know you guys will love. I also plan to do most of it on my livecast channel so you can watch while I mod it if you would like.









I appreciate so much everyone having patience during this time.


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## HypnotiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Hahah, as excited as you guys are, I am even more so. I have all of my hardware now and I am widdleing down my orders then I will update the parts list and get to taking photos of everything.
> I have many surprises for this build that I know you guys will love. I also plan to do most of it on my livecast channel so you can watch while I mod it if you would like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate so much everyone having patience during this time.


That's a great idea, love watching the sleeving but watching you build a rig would be great and different! By the way, if you don't mind me asking, what do you think of corsair's new sleeved psu wire sets quality wise and how practical they would be (let me know if you'd rather have me ask this in the sleeving threads).

Take care!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HypnotiK*
> 
> That's a great idea, love watching the sleeving but watching you build a rig would be great and different! By the way, if you don't mind me asking, what do you think of corsair's new sleeved psu wire sets quality wise and how practical they would be (let me know if you'd rather have me ask this in the sleeving threads).
> Take care!


I was actually told about the from a friend of mine at Alienware. I think they look like the ones from NZXT, but thats just from the pics. I am planning on starting to do reviews of premade extensions so people can get a really review from an expert that is unbiased, because even though I sell them myself my first and foremost importance and loyalty is to the modder.


----------



## Furball Zen

My take on a couple that i got from Micro Center (ModSmart and a couple other brands)...they all suck. The 'sleeving' is barely thread wrapped around the wire. The thing that gives it the effect that they are sleeved is the same color wire so from afar they look 'acceptable'.


----------



## ZombieAttack27

Mod looks great... you are an inspiration to those of us just getting started with modding (I'm modding my second case right now, but I'm not sure it even deserves to be put online).

You mind if I ask what the deal with the names is? Are they greek?


----------



## djtymon

I find the Bitfenix Alchemy Sleeved extensions to be the best...good quality fabric braid and no visible heatshrink.

Been eagerly following this mod as I have a white 600T myself, looking forward to see how it all comes together & definately drawing some inspiration for myself









Awesome work


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> I find the Bitfenix Alchemy Sleeved extensions to be the best...good quality fabric braid and no visible heatshrink.


You need to see Lutro0's extensions and I think you will change your mind


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I find the Bitfenix Alchemy Sleeved extensions to be the best...good quality fabric braid and no visible heatshrink.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to see Lutro0's extensions and I think you will change your mind
Click to expand...

That mdpc and hand made quality...


----------



## HypnotiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I find the Bitfenix Alchemy Sleeved extensions to be the best...good quality fabric braid and no visible heatshrink.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to see Lutro0's extensions and I think you will change your mind
Click to expand...

I'm guessing he was referring to "the best" of the "mass produced" ones by big established companies. Nobody in their right set of mind would compare Lutro's extensions to some simple retail extensions, it would be like comparing a bicycle to a motorcycle







.


----------



## djtymon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HypnotiK*
> 
> I'm guessing he was referring to "the best" of the "mass produced" ones by big established companies. Nobody in their right set of mind would compare Lutro's extensions to some simple retail extensions, it would be like comparing a bicycle to a motorcycle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


indeed I was, as far as readily available retail extensions go, they beat NZXT, Phobya etc... and yes Lutro0's extensions are very nice indeed, that custom look and attention to detail cannot be mass produced


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djtymon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HypnotiK*
> 
> I'm guessing he was referring to "the best" of the "mass produced" ones by big established companies. Nobody in their right set of mind would compare Lutro's extensions to some simple retail extensions, it would be like comparing a bicycle to a motorcycle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> indeed I was, as far as readily available retail extensions go, they beat NZXT, Phobya etc... and yes Lutro0's extensions are very nice indeed, that custom look and attention to detail cannot be mass produced
Click to expand...

Fewww... I was scared for a minute! I'm impatiently oops i mean patiently waiting for a set of extensions myself.


----------



## CiBi

The funny thing about your buildlogs is that they make me wanna continue on my own build but at the same time i cant stop reading the thread.

I just read all 648 posts and I must say amazing work, your attention to detail is an inspiration to us all!

SUBBED


----------



## legoman786

Posting just to subscribe!


----------



## dark_fighter

subbed! great work and many, many inspiring ideas...

But I have a question, is it by coincidence that all projects that you have presented are titled with Greek words?
I mean Aspros: White
Katharos: Pure/Clean
Kallos: Beautiful
all those words are Greek, and as a Greek couldn't help but notice it...


----------



## Lutro0

Hey everyone, as I have listed in my cable sleeving thread, I have been super ill as of late and have been battling back pain.

If everything goes well I should be back up soon.

Thanks for all the kind words on the mod log here!

Also the reason for the greek words, is two fold.

I really like the language as one word can mean a very specific thing, and have many describing words. Like kallos doesn't mean just beautiful it means also certain attributes of being beautiful and how and why they mean that. And the second part is I study it every day in my bible, I am soon to be a Young Adult Pastor and right now I minister to young adults that are addicted to drugs or have life controlling problems.


----------



## dark_fighter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Hey everyone, as I have listed in my cable sleeving thread, I have been super ill as of late and have been battling back pain.
> If everything goes well I should be back up soon.
> Thanks for all the kind words on the mod log here!
> Also the reason for the greek words, is two fold.
> I really like the language as one word can mean a very specific thing, and have many describing words. Like kallos doesn't mean just beautiful it means also certain attributes of being beautiful and how and why they mean that. And the second part is I study it every day in my bible, I am soon to be a Young Adult Pastor and right now I minister to young adults that are addicted to drugs or have life controlling problems.


good for you!!
Also I suggest you to read Homer (if you haven't already







)


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dark_fighter*
> 
> good for you!!
> Also I suggest you to read Homer (if you haven't already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I have not, but I might need to.


----------



## djriful

I have the same plan in mind and same 600T white... now after reading this whole thread... you made mine looks plain stock even if I do some mods on it compare to yours. =D


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I have the same plan in mind and same 600T white... now after reading this whole thread... you made mine looks plain stock even if I do some mods on it compare to yours. =D


Ahah, Well my plan was to already have it close to done by now, but my health has been in bad shape with pain from my back and what not. So I will most likely work on this after my surgery. But that means I will take my time and it will be done right. Whats killing me is I have not listed even half of my plans so far as the mod has taken full shape in my mind (with lots of time to sit and think.) I have everything I need to execute it, just need some time.

If there is anything you were wondering to mod, just ask and if I can help I will.


----------



## ogre840

Subbed, beautiful work. Saw this case when doing my newest build and fell in love at first sight, amazing to work with, just doesn't fit on my desk well (next plan, build desk!)

Hope all goes well with your back, maybe they can set you up with a work bench so you can cord while you rest


----------



## djriful

I'm wondering if you still have your stock 200mm corsair front case fan that you painted white.


----------



## BIackout

OMG i wanna see this thing finished! Hope you are recovering nicely


----------



## Lutro0

Thanks everyone for the kind words, I have a few more sleeving jobs I need to take care of and then I will turn my focus back to finishing my mod. Which has been neglected for far too long. But it has given me time to gather up some nice parts to put the final touches on it. Thanks to everyone for waitng and understanding. Keep on the lookout for teaser photos from now until I start the actual work on the mod again.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Thanks everyone for the kind words, I have a few more sleeving jobs I need to take care of and then I will turn my focus back to finishing my mod. Which has been neglected for far too long. But it has given me time to gather up some nice parts to put the final touches on it. Thanks to everyone for waitng and understanding. Keep on the lookout for teaser photos from now until I start the actual work on the mod again.


Can't wait to see some work, you should let me hear your beautiful voice over Skype while you're modding sometime soon


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Can't wait to see some work, you should let me hear your beautiful voice over Skype while you're modding sometime soon


lol, I plan to start up the pod casts again as well. I need to be able to move around first before I can do that.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Can't wait to see some work, you should let me hear your beautiful voice over Skype while you're modding sometime soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I plan to start up the pod casts again as well. I need to be able to move around first before I can do that.
Click to expand...

You do podcasts, I would definitely sub to those since I can't always make the late nights.

Also, quick side-question, on one of the 6+2 PCIe extensions you made me, one of the connectors on the +2 came out of the male side. Luckily I don't need the +2 for now, but I surely will down the road. What's the best way to get it back in, just heat it up with a lighter and stick it back in?


----------



## MetallicAcid

HE LIVES!!!


----------



## ZombieAttack27

When are you getting the surgery (sorry if it's already been answered here)


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieAttack27*
> 
> When are you getting the surgery (sorry if it's already been answered here)


He already had it and is recovering.


----------



## winterwarrior

+1 for you









Awsome stuff so far man, hope you feel better soon


----------



## BIackout

GIVE US AN UPDATE!!!!!
















+1 for amazing work so far


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIackout*
> 
> GIVE US AN UPDATE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 for amazing work so far


Yeah, 'cause you're way more important than his recovery...








[/sarcasm]
Still, can't wait 'till you get to it lutro0


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Yeah, 'cause you're way more important than his recovery...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sarcasm]
> Still, can't wait 'till you get to it lutro0


Haha, trust me I am itching to finish this, however the deadline is in 2 and a half months, so you will see this log start to pick up here soon.


----------



## Darr3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Haha, trust me I am itching to finish this, however the deadline is in 2 and a half months, so you will see this log start to pick up here soon.


Yay!







I will be eagerly waiting!


----------



## Tomha

Words...cannot describe, the beauty of your work. You sir deserve an applause! Well done, keep on trucking! And I look forward to seeing more. Subbed


----------



## royalflush5

Wow, that beautiful... I love your work








Good luck on the recovery btw!


----------



## Aleckazee

Awesome build bro







loving the gpu

Any tips on how to remove the pins on a corsair psu (24-pin and 8-pin)? I can't get them out no matter what I try (I had the tool until I snapped it







). and is 1/8in sleeving too small for the individual cables?

Thanks!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> Awesome build bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving the gpu
> Any tips on how to remove the pins on a corsair psu (24-pin and 8-pin)? I can't get them out no matter what I try (I had the tool until I snapped it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). and is 1/8in sleeving too small for the individual cables?
> Thanks!


If you check out my mdpc sleeving guide there is a part in there where I explain how to remove the hard pins. Also make sure you get an original molex pin remover.
1/8 sleeving is good only if it can expand. If you are talking about kobra hd sleeving, it does not expand much and is an extreme pain to use. I tend to not encourage people to use it because of that.


----------



## Big Shabazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomha*
> 
> Words...cannot describe, the beauty of your work. You sir deserve an applause! Well done, keep on trucking! And I look forward to seeing more. Subbed


<- - - -

There ya go


----------



## Editor22

Just ploughed my way through the entire log, bravo lutro0! This is looking incredible, glad your almost at the end of the road to recovery, subbed for more when your fit and ready


----------



## Lutro0

Thanks everyone for the awesome kind words. I appreciate it so much when you guys take the time to read my log and take the time to type a msg.

You will notice that the whole beginning of the mod log is now posted in the very beginning. Sadly this was not what I wanted, but my image host decided it was going to turn into a payed host and all of my hours of work will now have to be redone with new links. This means all of my logs, guides, and everything will need to be re-linked. Which is very frustrating. But is not the end of the world.

The rest of this log will be posted in my normal organized fashion from this point forward.

I look forward to getting back to this log as it will need to be completed before the end of April.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> I look forward to getting back to this log as it will need to be completed before the end of April.


I really look forward to seeing this finished! I've got that awesome GTS450 you modded and signed folding away right now. Very nice work, as always. Hopefully these projects will give you some distraction from recovery


----------



## Lutro0

Thanks man, I have so much to do, and such little time to get it done in, but I know I need to have it done before I move.


----------



## BIackout

Update us with that sweet sweet rig!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIackout*
> 
> Update us with that sweet sweet rig!


Thanks buddy, right now I am in the middle of moving and the sad reality that I most likely will not be able to get to this untill we are fully moved is closing in. Otherwise I will have to rush the whole build and I refuse to do that as this mod has a ton of potential. So sadly as it stands right now their might be some small updated here and there but I will have to pack this up the first week of may and I will be moving, in which it will be 2 months before my new mod workshop will be setup. So there will be a delay sadly. But no fear this mod has all the parts its just a matter of some finalization and putting it all back together.


----------



## BIackout

Well, I for one cannot wait! I'm still planning how to go about modding my 600t se.


----------



## zedd




----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIackout*
> 
> Well, I for one cannot wait! I'm still planning how to go about modding my 600t se.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zedd*


Yea its a bummer, but for those that know me well. I like to take my time with things, and I wont accept nothing less then perfect on this mod. I set out to do a simple mod, but it ended up being so much more then that. I got the 600t case when it first came out, and ripped it apart and thought to myself what could be done that no one to this date has done, how can I make this perfectly clean. I want it to be as much as I possibly can in grayscale. I have reached out in all directions to get the perfect parts for this mod, clear waterblocks with Mayhems pastel white fluid, guided sleeving by me and so on.

So to rush it right at the end after all of the concept work has been done would be terrible. I would rather wait a little bit and then finish it off cleanly like I wanted. And then with the new shop I can start on the NZXT mod that is on the horizon wich will be a rebirth of the Kallos Mod.


----------



## TheEnergy

Wow, amazing computer, theme and detail.

The amount of hours put in,I could only imagine.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxAlbertoxX*
> 
> Wow, amazing computer, theme and detail.
> The amount of hours put in,I could only imagine.


Thanks man I really appreciate it. Sadly most of the parts for this mod have not even been introduced yet, so there is a ton of surprises left.


----------



## zedd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Yea its a bummer, but for those that know me well. I like to take my time with things, and I wont accept nothing less then perfect on this mod. I set out to do a simple mod, but it ended up being so much more then that. I got the 600t case when it first came out, and ripped it apart and thought to myself what could be done that no one to this date has done, how can I make this perfectly clean. I want it to be as much as I possibly can in grayscale. I have reached out in all directions to get the perfect parts for this mod, clear waterblocks with Mayhems pastel white fluid, guided sleeving by me and so on.
> So to rush it right at the end after all of the concept work has been done would be terrible. I would rather wait a little bit and then finish it off cleanly like I wanted. And then with the new shop I can start on the NZXT mod that is on the horizon wich will be a rebirth of the Kallos Mod.


Yeah, its understandable and better late then never.


----------



## SalisburySteak

So, I just saw this thread yesterday and wow. All your hard work is really paying off because it looks freakin awesome so far. Keep it up


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Thanks man I really appreciate it. Sadly most of the parts for this mod have not even been introduced yet, *so there is a ton of surprises left.*


I like the sound of that


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> I like the sound of that


You and me both, Ive been staring at it today, thinking of how I am going to get another engraving shop to give me the access I got from my last one. Truly sad but this mod will end in epicness. (at least thats the plan haha)


----------



## solsamurai

What happened with the first place you were using?


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> What happened with the first place you were using?


I am moving and starting my new job as a young adult pastor (which is the reason I am not doing sleeving or this mod at the moment as I am right in the middle of moving), which means I wont be close to the shop and its needed to be close as I am always tweaking the panels to make the perfect. But I know the owner through family for one of them so it should be easy, but we will see. Maybe I will just switch to metal and it will be a different story.


----------



## solsamurai

I see. Good luck on the move!


----------



## experience333

Pictures are not loading for me


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> I see. Good luck on the move!


Thanks buddy!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *experience333*
> 
> Pictures are not loading for me


Sorry about that the host was being wonky.


----------



## Dwood

Your stuff is so beautiful, I hope you give me the chance to do some of your panel work.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwood*
> 
> Your stuff is so beautiful, I hope you give me the chance to do some of your panel work.


If everything works out I see allot of work in your future!









In anycase, its always great to use homegrown talent when the artisans are doing their best to enrich this community.


----------



## adridu59

Awesome build, really.











Spoiler: Build picture.















Why did you remove the shielding on the front cables ? You are not worried of getting worse sound ?


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> Awesome build, really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Build picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you remove the shielding on the front cables ? You are not worried of getting worse sound ?


Naw, the effects should be minimal at best. I will test some more when I get moved into the new mod room in the new house.


----------



## dark_fighter

Lutro0 any news or an ETA for an update? pls give us moar!!!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dark_fighter*
> 
> Lutro0 any news or an ETA for an update? pls give us moar!!!


Hey buddy, same as before =/ I am in mid move the aspros is packed up with the rest of my mod room and such. But they moved our house today, well mid move its still in the air, I am betting it will take alot to lower again. I plan on getting a nice update once I am back up and unpacked into the new mod room.


----------



## Krusher33

Why are we in pursuit of performance? Because we have no patience.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Why are we in pursuit of performance? Because we have no patience.


Me and you both buddy, I had a sad when I packed up the case - I had to put it together to get it in the box to move and I remembered why I chose the case in the first place.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Why are we in pursuit of performance? Because we have no patience.
> 
> 
> 
> Me and you both buddy, I had a sad when I packed up the case - I had to put it together to get it in the box to move and I remembered why I chose the case in the first place.
Click to expand...

If you would have finished it before the move, you could have pictures for us


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> If you would have finished it before the move, you could have pictures for us


You shush! =)



Our house needs to get offa the truck and onto the ground so we can get into it!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> If you would have finished it before the move, you could have pictures for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You shush! =)
> 
> 
> 
> Our house needs to get offa the truck and onto the ground so we can get into it!
Click to expand...

Wow, you States folks are an odd and lazy bunch









In Canada we build our homes from the ground up...


----------



## SilentStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Wow, you States folks are an odd and lazy bunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Canada we build our homes from the ground up...


It's true... we do!


----------



## Blizlake

Don't laugh at me if this is a silly question, but is that really your house..?








I've only seen that done in TV


----------



## Krusher33

How long do you get to have the view before it's overtaken by hundreds of houses?


----------



## SilentStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> How long do you get to have the view before it's overtaken by hundreds of houses?


I was asking myself the same question actually. you seem to be in the middle of nowhere


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Wow, you States folks are an odd and lazy bunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Canada we build our homes from the ground up...


We would have done the same but this one came at a good price and by good price I mean ridiculous blessing from God good price.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Don't laugh at me if this is a silly question, but is that really your house..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've only seen that done in TV


It is!







Without all the decking and what not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> How long do you get to have the view before it's overtaken by hundreds of houses?


Well we are lucky to be on the corner lot of the edge of the development, and from what we understand is that it would take TONS of money to develop the rest so they don't have any plans for 5 years or way more. However we don't plan on staying in this one too long, its more of a stepping stone home - we would like to rent it out after we save enough to build one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentStrike*
> 
> I was asking myself the same question actually. you seem to be in the middle of nowhere


It is on the edge of the development - but that's the beauty of it.


----------



## obsidian86

still watching you


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obsidian86*
> 
> still watching you


Thanks bud, I will get ontop of this the second we get into our home. Getting counter tops and what no put in as well as painting!


----------



## Frontside

Hi LutroO. I've got a question what screws i have been using for the VGA backplates? And can i steal your idea with blinking LEDs inside the DVD drive?


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frontside*
> 
> Hi LutroO. I've got a question what screws i have been using for the VGA backplates? And can i steal your idea with blinking LEDs inside the DVD drive?


M3 is what I used! I got them from McMaster Carr.

And you sure may - that's why I posted it.


----------



## JonathanNgo

A year already since the time I subscribed this thread.

Now I am able to buy that sexy 600T. Maybe... another year to try what you have done with that 600T


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonathanNgo*
> 
> A year already since the time I subscribed this thread.
> Now I am able to buy that sexy 600T. Maybe... another year to try what you have done with that 600T


Haha! Sadly thats what happens when you need major back surgery and move to a new house. However the good news is that I should be in my new house here in 2 weeks tops.

The I will crank out some sleeving videos and unpack the 600t!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JonathanNgo*
> 
> A year already since the time I subscribed this thread.
> Now I am able to buy that sexy 600T. Maybe... another year to try what you have done with that 600T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! Sadly thats what happens when you need major back surgery and move to a new house. However the good news is that I should be in my new house here in 2 weeks tops.
> 
> The I will crank out some sleeving videos and unpack the 600t!
Click to expand...

I can't wait









I must say, the way you made white look sexy was part of the inspiration for my white case mod


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I can't wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, the way you made white look sexy was part of the inspiration for my white case mod


Thanks buddy I appreciate that!


----------



## Lutro0

Poor boxes.... I just dug through the aspros boxes looking for an i/o plate today... They whimpered a little I think.


----------



## Krusher33

You tease! I was excited and thought there'd be an update!


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> You tease! I was excited and thought there'd be an update!


Yeah I know right, We want update!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duwayne

I haven't looked at this thread in 8 months, but it looks like perfect timing! been excited to see this mod finished!


----------



## Loonies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Poor boxes.... I just dug through the aspros boxes looking for an i/o plate today... They whimpered a little I think.


Woohoooo... Lutro0 is back.
Can't wait this project to be back in action


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> You tease! I was excited and thought there'd be an update!


Ooo I just trolled everyone, didnt mean to lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Yeah I know right, We want update!!!!!!!!


Keep your pants on.







Should be soon!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duwayne*
> 
> I haven't looked at this thread in 8 months, but it looks like perfect timing! been excited to see this mod finished!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loonies*
> 
> Woohoooo... Lutro0 is back.
> Can't wait this project to be back in action


Thanks bud!


----------



## axipher

Wait there's no update... I thought it was just my work's internet blocking images


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah, I didn't even look at the previews. I just saw "last post by LutroO" and immediately clicked the thread. Then I was all


----------



## Citra

I'm still here for you lutro.


----------



## BlazinJoker

Ah cmon no updates!!! You got to be kidding me


----------



## Krusher33




----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Haha, woa woa there. I have unpacked the parts and am trying to set it back up for the panels.


----------



## BIackout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Haha, woa woa there. I have unpacked the parts and am trying to set it back up for the panels.


Now we are talking Lutro0


----------



## solsamurai

Lol.


----------



## Lutro0




----------



## BlazinJoker

Argh another update from Lutro0 without build pics!!!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazinJoker*
> 
> Argh another update from Lutro0 without build pics!!!


ok ok, I will be nice...


----------



## BlazinJoker

It's so pretty


----------



## Krusher33

Yessir


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazinJoker*
> 
> It's so pretty


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yessir


Thanks guys, I would like to think my camera work has gotten better scince the new camera. But I will be clearing off more space here soon for the aspros build and throwing the motherboard in and such here very soon.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BlazinJoker*
> 
> It's so pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yessir
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks guys, I would like to think my camera work has gotten better scince the new camera. But I will be clearing off more space here soon for the aspros build and throwing the motherboard in and such here very soon.
Click to expand...


----------



## henrikrox

wow looking at this build is making me ashamed of the 600t white on black build i did some weeks ago.

wow, just wow

so awesome, so pretty, hats off, i havnt bothered pairing the expansion slots, now, maybe i should, what kind of paint to you use for that?


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *henrikrox*
> 
> wow looking at this build is making me ashamed of the 600t white on black build i did some weeks ago.
> wow, just wow
> so awesome, so pretty, hats off, i havnt bothered pairing the expansion slots, now, maybe i should, what kind of paint to you use for that?


Thanks bud, I powdercoated them.



Suppose I should get to work?


----------



## Loonies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> 
> Suppose I should get to work?


Yesssss......

n btw how about your neighbor? You just moved rite?

N yet another sexy pic


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loonies*
> 
> Yesssss......
> n btw how about your neighbor? You just moved rite?
> N yet another sexy pic


haha, what about my neighbor? I did just move! =)


----------



## madbrayniak

my crappy DSL cant keep up with this build!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> my crappy DSL cant keep up with this build!


=X I make the pics as small as I can.


----------



## madbrayniak

Ya, my dsl is the slowest at the moment so ever so slightly faster than dial up. Stepped it down when I lost my job 7 months ago, hopefully I'll have a job in a few more weeks and then I'll be back to the 20mbps range and get back to learning and working on computer mods in my off time.

And hopefully I can use ur sleeping guide for some good basis for work


----------



## Krusher33

Stop it with the teasing already!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Stop it with the teasing already!


What! I am actually going to do a video tommarro on putting my water block on the video card.


----------



## Stukka

love your work. your givin me a lot of inspiration! just need to save up so i can do a new build in my 600t


----------



## 3930K

Subbed. Great work.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> What! I am actually going to do a video tommarro on putting my water block on the video card.


Ooooh... can't wait. Have it today. Just kidding bro.


----------



## She loved E

killer build man and great writeup! Love to see the progress over time & how much detail went into each piece.

i also have a request







.... would love to see a build index added for the various updates somewhere in the first or second post. to highlight the awesome!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stukka*
> 
> love your work. your givin me a lot of inspiration! just need to save up so i can do a new build in my 600t


Thanks bud, I love when someone gets an idea from my builds!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Subbed. Great work.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ooooh... can't wait. Have it today. Just kidding bro.


It will be today, its encoding right now - I will hit up the gym and have it up on youtube tonight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> killer build man and great writeup! Love to see the progress over time & how much detail went into each piece.
> i also have a request
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... would love to see a build index added for the various updates somewhere in the first or second post. to highlight the awesome!


The next updates will have links, my host bombed out on me so I just bought Lutro0customs.com so I will never have that issue again haha


----------



## Krusher33

Awesome news.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stukka*
> 
> love your work. your givin me a lot of inspiration! just need to save up so i can do a new build in my 600t
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bud, I love when someone gets an idea from my builds!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Subbed. Great work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ooooh... can't wait. Have it today. Just kidding bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will be today, its encoding right now - I will hit up the gym and have it up on youtube tonight.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> killer build man and great writeup! Love to see the progress over time & how much detail went into each piece.
> i also have a request
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... would love to see a build index added for the various updates somewhere in the first or second post. to highlight the awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The next updates will have links, my host bombed out on me so I just bought Lutro0customs.com so I will never have that issue again haha
Click to expand...

Awesome.


----------



## Lutro0




----------



## Tongan

Lutro0s Great work man. I know the feeling of wanting to do your build in a relatively short period of time. And most of the time that doesn't happen. Looks great! I might have to steal some ideas from your build to do with my own. Subbed. Great work man +1 rep.

-T


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tongan*
> 
> Lutro0s Great work man. I know the feeling of wanting to do your build in a relatively short period of time. And most of the time that doesn't happen. Looks great! I might have to steal some ideas from your build to do with my own. Subbed. Great work man +1 rep.
> -T


Thanks bud I appreciate the kind words. I really do need to get a move on with this mod, but he ocd part of me keeps slowing me down. (and sleeving =P)

But all is well, My sponsored mod has taken off, never in a million years would have I expected so much kindness and willingness to help out from the parts manufacturer and fellow modders that it truly humbles me and kinda sets the bar pretty high. Then again that is really what ocd should be for. =)


----------



## Tongan

Just keep those encyclopedia video's coming and ill keep watching. Keep up the great work!

-T


----------



## Paradigm84

Truly insane level of detail here, you're sleeving cables I would have never even thought of.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tongan*
> 
> Just keep those encyclopedia video's coming and ill keep watching. Keep up the great work!
> -T


Im working on it lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Truly insane level of detail here, you're sleeving cables I would have never even thought of.


Thanks bud!


----------



## skitzab1

the boiler has been lit














on with the show


----------



## kanaks

Wow, keep feeding our imagination, great project name by the way ;-)


----------



## BIackout

Any updates?


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIackout*
> 
> Any updates?


Yes actually lol. I will be sitting down this weekend and busting out a bunch of the aspros parts and the likes to get a good chunk done.


----------



## Krusher33

I do prefer chunky cookies over chip ones.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BIackout*
> 
> Any updates?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes actually lol. I will be sitting down this weekend and busting out a bunch of the aspros parts and the likes to get a good chunk done.
Click to expand...

Awesome to hear, I can't wait buddy. What time are you planning on working on it, I'm guessing you will be doing a livestream?


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Awesome to hear, I can't wait buddy. What time are you planning on working on it, I'm guessing you will be doing a livestream?


Oh I suppose I could do that. I am thinking I wont start till around 6ish on friday, but will start again around noon on sat. I have a friend helping me and some new tools coming so I can get it done sooner lol


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Awesome to hear, I can't wait buddy. What time are you planning on working on it, I'm guessing you will be doing a livestream?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I suppose I could do that. I am thinking I wont start till around 6ish on friday, but will start again around noon on sat. I have a friend helping me and some new tools coming so I can get it done sooner lol
Click to expand...

Well hopefully everything goes smoothly for you


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Well hopefully everything goes smoothly for you


Oh how I wish that was true right now. I may have called about 30 or more different places to try to find cell-cast or extruded acrylic in both the area I live in and around Sioux Falls, and dude not one has any.
Shipping on the amount I need is around $80. So I may need to road trip down to my old supplier.

So we wont be starting on it today as that is key to starting on the project again. The case cant be riveted together until the last parts are cut and screwed in lol.

SooooOO unless I can find a online retailer that wont kill me on shipping (I am always up for suggestions) I wont be able to start this project until then.


----------



## 3930K

eBay?


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> eBay?


I could do that, havent looked. It needs to be a special plastic as I will be having it lasered. But I will check, thanks!

-edit- it seems that might have been the ticket. I msged one provider to see about a custom order.


----------



## skitzab1

you will get ther wonka was started 9 months ago lol


----------



## dark_fighter

Any news???


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dark_fighter*
> 
> Any news???


I have a local laser lined up and the plastic on its way!


----------



## Citra

Sweet! :THUMB:


----------



## dark_fighter

At last!!!!


----------



## BIackout

How are things coming with this BEAST?


----------



## BIackout




----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIackout*


Tell me about it. I have been super busy as of late, but no fear I will finish it lol


----------



## Dehatitated

Very nice, I wish I had talent like you with cables. I've always liked the understated look of black and white.


----------



## Constantine85

First off, I have to give you props for the talent you have with the entire build. Sleeveing cables, attention to detail selection of case and implementation of ideas. I love the 600T case already and was very close to buying one. Right now I have Coolermaster 690II "project black ice" I share the same passion for the contrast in black and white for computer cases. Also details mean everything! Right now if you see my current mod it is that way. BUT it will not be that way much longer. I am in the gathering phase of a multi-stage mod that will take place this winter. I have some materials now and some will come in the next stage. I have certainly adopted some tips.. warming up the paint prior to spraying and the gun itself . GREAT IDEA! If you have the time, check out my rig.Let me know what ya think! :thumb:Great Job - Looking forward to more photos.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> Very nice, I wish I had talent like you with cables. I've always liked the understated look of black and white.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> First off, I have to give you props for the talent you have with the entire build. Sleeveing cables, attention to detail selection of case and implementation of ideas. I love the 600T case already and was very close to buying one. Right now I have Coolermaster 690II "project black ice" I share the same passion for the contrast in black and white for computer cases. Also details mean everything! Right now if you see my current mod it is that way. BUT it will not be that way much longer. I am in the gathering phase of a multi-stage mod that will take place this winter. I have some materials now and some will come in the next stage. I have certainly adopted some tips.. warming up the paint prior to spraying and the gun itself . GREAT IDEA! If you have the time, check out my rig.Let me know what ya think! :thumb:Great Job - Looking forward to more photos.


Thanks guys, I have been slacking hard on this build as having to resource everything is turning out to be more of a pain then anticipated. However the build will get finished one way or another.


----------



## sprintdmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Woo, wouldnt be right if you were not here cope!
> 
> LOL, I shall try =)
> 
> Sweet! Good to have you Hobie
> 
> It is a very sleek case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I have the bad habit of trash talking myself quite a bit. I just moved into a new Mod Office, so it will take a little bit to get the lighting the way I want it, but it will happen. XD
> 
> Appreciate the confidence lol =D And thanks for watching bud!
> 
> Yea the 450/460s are really nice little cards.


subbed. love the high detail you put in to everything, keep it coming.


----------



## MaverickDZ

all i have to say is amazing, really well done. and now i have plenty ideas for my 600t lol. keep up the good work!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

just read through all 787 posts hoping for a finished build at the end but keep up the good work, subbed









also quick question, if you remove a wire from your power supply by soldering it can you re-solder it later, if so is it easy and how would you go about doing it?

Thanks man, appreciate all the hard work you put into these logs, your stuff has really inspired me to start modding


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprintdmc*
> 
> subbed. love the high detail you put in to everything, keep it coming.


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaverickDZ*
> 
> all i have to say is amazing, really well done. and now i have plenty ideas for my 600t lol. keep up the good work!


Appreciate it bud!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> just read through all 787 posts hoping for a finished build at the end but keep up the good work, subbed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also quick question, if you remove a wire from your power supply by soldering it can you re-solder it later, if so is it easy and how would you go about doing it?
> Thanks man, appreciate all the hard work you put into these logs, your stuff has really inspired me to start modding


It is, just make sure to leave enough for you to reconnect to at a later date.


----------



## modnoob

read it all and subbed
love your work and videos


----------



## jcgamer

I have this case and want to do everything you're doing to it but there's just no way o.o so I'll just sub and watch the master at work ?


----------



## sadeter

Great work on this build.







Hope you find the time to finish some more work on it.


----------



## MCCSolutions

Holy crap I just spent 30 minutes going threw 12 pages with only one pic! Too much chatter think im gonna wait till its done to view the log lol


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> read it all and subbed
> love your work and videos


Thanks!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcgamer*
> 
> I have this case and want to do everything you're doing to it but there's just no way o.o so I'll just sub and watch the master at work ?


No way man get to modding! -whip-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadeter*
> 
> Great work on this build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you find the time to finish some more work on it.


Me and you both. Things are settling so i should be able to soon!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCCSolutions*
> 
> Holy crap I just spent 30 minutes going threw 12 pages with only one pic! Too much chatter think im gonna wait till its done to view the log lol


haah, man all the pics are in the one post for now. My pic host died on me and this was pre-new OCN so thats why its like that. This mod has been sittin on the Mod Bench for far too long.... But it will get some love soon.


----------



## MCCSolutions

^^ Sounds Good! ^^^


----------



## ace ventura069

quick question for the expert here ;-)

this is my first real pc mod and just wanted some advice

i'm making a psu cover an backplates for my 600t
want to know if i should run the cables thru the backplate or under it?


thx


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> quick question for the expert here ;-)
> 
> this is my first real pc mod and just wanted some advice
> 
> i'm making a psu cover an backplates for my 600t
> want to know if i should run the cables thru the backplate or under it?
> 
> 
> thx


by no means would I call myself an expert but in my personal preference I would run then through the backplate, this way you keep the bulk of them hidden and it will look much cleaner.


----------



## ace ventura069

ok thx i will use the original grommet because i have no other ones


----------



## healey33

Amazing build!!! Now all we need is some moar updates!


----------



## catbuster

Ok why all 600T mods are so damn good







or maybe i just like this case so much


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *healey33*
> 
> Amazing build!!! Now all we need is some moar updates!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Ok why all 600T mods are so damn good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe i just like this case so much


After my surgery I plan to get back on these projects, the only reason I could not continue is the pain made it hard to sit in once place for too long.


----------



## healey33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> After my surgery I plan to get back on these projects, the only reason I could not continue is the pain made it hard to sit in once place for too long.


I know we all wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## catbuster

Get well soon and do some more amazing mods


----------



## Lutro0

Tomorrow, my Intern and I are going to spend some time working on the Aspros Mod again! Should be exciting!


----------



## Winrahr

It's been a while


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Wow, epic resurrection.


----------



## Lutro0

Yea tell me about it. we will be continuing tomorrow with pics and livestreaming.


----------



## healey33

Yay! I guess the surgery was successful!


----------



## catbuster

Cant wait


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *healey33*
> 
> Yay! I guess the surgery was successful!


Yes it was it took a long recovery time and another surgery however.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Cant wait


I will get the new pics up asap, they are pure awesomesauce.


----------



## Lutro0

A small update on this mod. I have received my Clear Side Panel from MNPCTech and the loop has been tested. I will post a photo of it tomorrow!









Thanks for those that still follow, its been a long road with this one. But we are nearing the end.


----------



## catbuster

Yep we are still here


----------



## Krullmeister

I'm a little late to the party but consider me subbed!


----------



## Hukkel

Phototime Mike!!!


----------



## Lutro0

*Step 3:* Testing loop & Clear Door Fitting!


Here we are messing around with some mayhems!


More color goodness! The final color will be bright pastel white.


I have to get some different fitting to make this route better.


And this is how it sits right now, some of the cooling parts used are not for the system but just for some testing runs.


And after a short wait my friend Bill Owen from MNPCTech made a custom 600t clear panel for me.

Right now I have to finish the Elektron Mod as it is a commisioned mod and I am late on my deadline, but once its done I will continue work on this. I promise to take a day out of the work week to just work on the Aspros. I havent been updating much on this mod due to my back surgeries and starting up Lutro0 Customs www.lutro0customs.com. But even though we are busy we are now at the point were I can fit stuff like this in.

Thanks for those that have kept watching this thread even though progress has been extremely slow.

For some eye candy - here is a mod we did for a client!


----------



## alpenwasser

Woohoo, pictures!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpenwasser*
> 
> Woohoo, pictures!


AHah, thanks man. I know this build has been slow - but when you have custom mods and sponsored mods coming in all the time I have little time to work on my own projects.


----------



## Tongan

Was that the epic leak of doom from J?


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tongan*
> 
> Was that the epic leak of doom from J?


Yup that last pic sure was. But as with all things J learned allot that day.


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> AHah, thanks man. I know this build has been slow - but when you have custom mods and sponsored mods coming in all the time I have little time to work on my own projects.


Yeah I'm familiar with that, but with college instead of business getting in the way. Although
personally I'm more held up by lack of funds at the moment. Ah well, I'm not going to get
impatient now. After all, what's a few more months after two and a half years of working on
a project?









Great to hear that business is going well though.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpenwasser*
> 
> Yeah I'm familiar with that, but with college instead of business getting in the way. Although
> personally I'm more held up by lack of funds at the moment. Ah well, I'm not going to get
> impatient now. After all, what's a few more months after two and a half years of working on
> a project?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great to hear that business is going well though.


Yea, what really slowed this down was moving - I had all the panels slated to be done in Brookings, well when we moved I had to pack it all away for a while as getting our house up and ready was more important.... then came the LC Store. haha


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Yea, what really slowed this down was moving - I had all the panels slated to be done in Brookings, well when we moved I had to pack it all away for a while as getting our house up and ready was more important.... then came the LC Store. haha


Hehe, such is life. Moving can be such a huge pain in the rear IME. Between 2007 and 2011
I moved three times (which might not be that much for some people, but that also included
my dad and all of his stuff, which is a lot since he's self-employed and runs two businesses),
primarily due to my parents' divorce and me and my dad not finding a suitable place for quite
a while.

In 2010~2011 I lived at my grandma's for a year while my dad moved in with his GF and her
family. Now don't get me wrong, my grandma is a fantastic lady who lives in a nice and cozy
house, and I certainly never lacked for anything while living with her. But since I knew that
I'd be moving again once we'd found a suitable place and there wasn't all that much spare
space in her house with lots of our things being in temporary storage there, I couldn't really
unpack much of my stuff and my life got kinda put in pause for a year.

The fact that my health was rather uncooperative for most of that time certainly wasn't helpful
either; something you, too, are much more familiar with than you'd like to be I suspect.









Although, all things considered, your store did come online just at the right time when I was
finally able to get going again, so there's at least that.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpenwasser*
> 
> Hehe, such is life. Moving can be such a huge pain in the rear IME. Between 2007 and 2011
> I moved three times (which might not be that much for some people, but that also included
> my dad and all of his stuff, which is a lot since he's self-employed and runs two businesses),
> primarily due to my parents' divorce and me and my dad not finding a suitable place for quite
> a while.
> 
> In 2010~2011 I lived at my grandma's for a year while my dad moved in with his GF and her
> family. Now don't get me wrong, my grandma is a fantastic lady who lives in a nice and cozy
> house, and I certainly never lacked for anything while living with her. But since I knew that
> I'd be moving again once we'd found a suitable place and there wasn't all that much spare
> space in her house with lots of our things being in temporary storage there, I couldn't really
> unpack much of my stuff and my life got kinda put in pause for a year.
> 
> The fact that my health was rather uncooperative for most of that time certainly wasn't helpful
> either; something you, too, are much more familiar with than you'd like to be I suspect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, all things considered, your store did come online just at the right time when I was
> finally able to get going again, so there's at least that.


Haha, yea the back surgeries were right in the middle of all of this as well. But all aside - I have the Elektron, Ash Mod, Aspros, Xylo (wood and copper) and yet another in the pipeline that is getting parts so I have a full table of mods ready to go. I have most everything for most of them just need to set aside the time to do them which will be easier now with LC being full time for me. Not to mention a slew of product reviews that will be pouring out from LC here soon! -wink-


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Haha, yea the back surgeries were right in the middle of all of this as well. But all aside - I have the Elektron, Ash Mod, Aspros, Xylo (wood and copper) and yet another in the pipeline that is getting parts so I have a full table of mods ready to go. I have most everything for most of them just need to set aside the time to do them which will be easier now with LC being full time for me. Not to mention a slew of product reviews that will be pouring out from LC here soon! -wink-


Well then, that sounds like quite a list of things to look forward to.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpenwasser*
> 
> Well then, that sounds like quite a list of things to look forward to.


Yea, its bee a fun and blessed ride.


----------



## Tigerboy

sub'd! awesome build! just finished looking through all 83 pages of updates








will definitely use your build for reference on my Thermaltake level 10 gt snow build


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tigerboy*
> 
> sub'd! awesome build! just finished looking through all 83 pages of updates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will definitely use your build for reference on my Thermaltake level 10 gt snow build


Thanks for subbing, I am finishing up a sponsored mod and a customer mod before I can get back to this but it is very close to being done.


----------



## Lutro0

Step 4 - Back on the Aspros Train at full speed! (ordering parts and finishing before this Wed.)

Well a turn of events with the Elektron Mod, such as going full watercooling and having a custom res made and other things have forced me to finish the Aspros Mod before PDX Lan so I can bring it with.

So here is where I stand right now on the building process.


This is where the mod stands right now. Lots of work in a short amount of time needs to be done. Lots of panels and lots of parts have been ordered to finish it up.


This is the PSU from NZXT I am going to use in this mod. This means a total redo of all the cables, OEM sleeving plus extensions for the whole unit. I decided to use this PSU instead as it matches the overall scheme much better and NZXT was kind enough to send it to me.


I have also decided to use these Bitfenix fans due to having to purchase 2 new 200mm fans and a rad for the front.


Bitfenix was kind enough to send me these for Mod the North but they did not come in time, so I had to put them to good use!


Here is why I decided to purchase new fans and a rad for the front. The NZXT 200mm fan is not an actual 200mm, its more like 190mm on the mounting holes so I had to switch to the Bitfenix fans so I could mount the hard to find rad.


Here you can see the ammount of work that needs to be done to the custom motherboard tray. Lots of dremeling and work needs to be finished up for me to be able to use it.

1 x XSPC 140mm Radstand - Universal 140mm Radiator Stand (XSPC-RADSTAND-140) = $13.95
1 x EK-ANTI-Cyclon X-Res (EK-ANTICYCLON-XRES) = $3.49
2 x Bitfenix Alchemy Connect 6 LED Light Strip - 120mm - White (BFA-ACL-12WK6-RP) = $23.98
5 x E22 Fan Stickers - 30mm - White (4 Pack) (E22-STICKER-30-WH) = $12.45
2 x E22 Fan Stickers - 37mm - White (4 Pack) (E22-STICKER-37-WH) = $4.98
4 x E22 Bending Cord For 12/10mm Tubing (E22-BENDING-CORD) = $11.80
10 x E22 Clear Extruded Acrylic Tubing - 12/10mm - 50cm (E22-TUBE-12-10-50) = $45.00
3 x SNAP-CAP Screw Caps - Pack of 10 - Black (8/8-180) = $5.97
3 x SNAP-CAP Screw Caps - Pack of 10 - White (8/8-100) = $5.97
10 x 6-32 x 1 Black Oxide Steel Philips Panhead - Set of 4 (PAN-632-1-BK) = $9.90
10 x 6-32 x 1.25 Black Oxide Steel Button Head Socket Cap - Set of 4 (BUTTON-632-125-BK) = $19.90

STOCK CODEDESCRIPTIONQTYPRICETOTAL
SACRBK2025.125EF0.125 THK BLK#2025 EXT ACRYLIC F/M SHT [Per Piece]
Size: 24" X 24"3$16.09$48.27
SACR.125CEF0.125 THK CLR EXT ACRYLIC F/M SHT [Per Piece]
Size: 24" X 24"2$13.33$26.66
SACRWH7328.125EF0.125 THK WHT#7328 EXT ACRYLIC F/M SHT
Size: 24" X 24"3$14.31$42.93
CLEANERNOVUS123PACK8OZNOVUS COMBO PACK (1,2,3-8 OZ) NOVUS 1, NOVUS 2, NOVUS 3 1$22.67$22.67

Part # Product Description Qty Price Total
ex-tub-1972 Bitspower SLI / Crossfire Multi-Link Adapter Pair - White (BP-DWWP-C47) $12.00 $240.00
ex-blc-1444 EK Supremacy Universal CPU Liquid Cooling Block - Clean Nickel (EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ - Nickel) $76.99 $76.99
ex-tub-168 Bitspower G1/4 Thread Female / Female Pass-Through Fitting / Fillport - Silver (BP-WTP-C04) $9.99 $49.95
ex-tub-666 Bitspower SLI / Crossfire Multi-Link Adapter Pair - Silver Shining (BP-WTP-C47) $9.99 $299.70
ex-rad-186 Phobya Xtreme 200mm Radiator - Version 2 - Full Copper $79.99 $79.99
ex-tub-30 Fitting Thread Sealant Tape $2.00 $2.00
ex-pmp-212 EK DDC X-RES Top 100 - Acetal CSQ -Laing DDC / Swiftech MCP350/355 (EK-DDC X-RES 100 CSQ - Acetal) $49.99 $49.99
ex-tub-1484 Bitspower G1/4 Thread Female / Female Pass-Through Fitting / Fillport - White (BP-DWWP-C04) $11.99 $59.95
thr-211 3M Double Sided Tape 9080HL - White (60mm x 78mm x 1.5mm) $2.99 $2.99
fan-975 BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm Fan - All White (BFF-SPRO-20025WW-RP) $17.99 $35.98
ex-tub-1782 Bitspower Black O-Ring - (10 Pack) (BP-WTP-O10-BK) $2.49 $7.47
ex-tub-1314 Bitspower G1/4 Thread Low Profile Stop Plug w/ O-Ring - White (BP-DWWP-C09) $4.99 $29.94
ex-tub-155 Bitspower G1/4" Chrome Stop Plug w/ O-Ring (BP-WTP-C06) $2.99 $17.94
wnl-109 Mod/Smart Cast GLS Modders Acrylic 16" x 16" DIY - Solid Gloss Black (DIY-16-AC-BK-125) $19.95 $59.85
wnl-108 Mod/Smart Cast GLS Modders Acrylic 16" x 16" DIY - Clear (DIY-16-AC-CLR-125) $19.95 $39.90

Here is the parts I had to order to finish the Aspros. I have a ton of fittings for E22 hard line tubing and a ton of other small items to finish off this mod are all send 1day shipping for me to be able to finish this mod. I have a a good 3 days of no sleep ahead of me to finish this mod.

PLEASE wish me luck and this is quite an undertaking.... even for me!


----------



## adi518

Glad, you're back at it Mike!









What about the LC MSI rig, is it done yet?


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Good luck Mike!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Glad, you're back at it Mike!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the LC MSI rig, is it done yet?


Adi! Shush you! That is the Elektron Mod, I just posted an update. Its the reason I am finishing the Aspros instead. Didn't want to cut any corners on it as Kingston wants to display it at CES. If any OCN members are going I would love to meet up. I will be helping out Nvidia so I will most likely be there with MRS. Lutro0 helping them out. I believe the Aspros mod will be at CES as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrousoxide10*
> 
> Good luck Mike!


Thanks bud, I will need it for sure. I have never undertaken such a large workload in such a short amount of time.


----------



## sadeter

Good luck! Can't wait to see it.

I thought I was rushed trying to get my Dad's arcade cabinet finished by Friday for his birthday party. I would say you should check it out, but I think you'll have to actually sleep sometime.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadeter*
> 
> Good luck! Can't wait to see it.
> 
> I thought I was rushed trying to get my Dad's arcade cabinet finished by Friday for his birthday party. I would say you should check it out, but I think you'll have to actually sleep sometime.


Haha! Tell me about it. Shoot me a link in PM I would love to look at it when I find some down time. =)

And holay smokes. I think I have enough OCN badges... lol Just now noticed them haha.


----------



## sadeter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Haha! Tell me about it. Shoot me a link in PM I would love to look at it when I find some down time. =)
> 
> And holay smokes. I think I have enough OCN badges... lol Just now noticed them haha.


Build log is in my sig. Shouldn't be to hard to find. Mine's not quite as crowded as yours is, lol.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadeter*
> 
> Build log is in my sig. Shouldn't be to hard to find. Mine's not quite as crowded as yours is, lol.


Haha, I will check it out when I have time.

So I want to know what everyone thinks of me changing the front panel? I somehow lost the template so I need to make a new one and I figured why not just make a new one. This time with it covering more and not leaving such a large hole. Any ideas are welcome!


----------



## Lutro0

The Aspros Mod needs to be done before Wed, or done by the end of Wed. This is a huge undertaking and we will most likely be constantly sharing video on how fast I can get this huge mod done.

So please feel free to join, help me not go insane, and hang out and bring your modding or sleeving questions.

Join @ http://www.justin.tv/lutro0


----------



## Lutro0

The Aspros Mod needs to be done before Wed, or done by the end of Wed. This is a huge undertaking and we will most likely be constantly sharing video on how fast I can get this huge mod done.

So please feel free to join, help me not go insane, and hang out and bring your modding or sleeving questions.

Join @ http://www.justin.tv/lutro0


----------



## Lutro0

Today is the last day I have to work on the Aspros....

At this point in time I am still not sure I can get it done... The acrylic that was supposed to be here is late, if it does not come today or early enough I will not be able to finish the project due to a shipping mistake on their side.

We cut out a ton of panels yesterday, but we used a Cell Cast Acrylic which was from a test batch I purchased - lets just say it does not laser well and leaves a ton of scorch marks... So I dont even know if the panels are useable.

My engraver will come in early just for me but its up to FedEx and the Plastics Seller to have sent them in time.

I will be working on it this morning just incase it works out, but I will also be working on the backup case/mod just incase I end up having to use it. The backup case is a MATX Fractal Case that I planned on doing a mod with in the future - but I may be forced to put it together either air cooled or watercooled to have a rig for the lan. I hope it doesnt come to that.

I will be livestreaming my work again today - join and hang out and keep me sane!

Join @ www.justin.tv/lutro0


----------



## alpenwasser

Sounds rather stressful... How'd it go then?


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpenwasser*
> 
> Sounds rather stressful... How'd it go then?


Oh man it was. I ordered 3 1day shipping orders and 2 came in on time but the most important one, my acrylic seller messed up my order and made it impossible for me to finish on time. We tried to make what we had due and hand cut and file some of the peices but as the night came to a close I had to make the decision to build a backup rig to bring to PDX.

Good news though is now I can slow down a bit and take more pictures as per my normal style of worklogs. Also we have all the parts we need to get it finished we just need to drill holes for the customs plates - get the hardware in and bend all the hardline tubing for the Loop.


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Good news though is now I can slow down a bit and take more pictures as per my normal style of worklogs. Also we have all the parts we need to get it finished we just need to drill holes for the customs plates - get the hardware in and bend all the hardline tubing for the Loop.


That's the nice thing about missing deadlines (at least some of the time): Once you're
past it, the pressure's off and you can go about things much more relaxed. Of course,
it depends on the ramifications of a missed deadline, sometimes they may be much more
stressful (and/or damaging) than the stress from trying to keep the deadline.

Anyway, looking forward to the rest of this.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpenwasser*
> 
> That's the nice thing about missing deadlines (at least some of the time): Once you're
> past it, the pressure's off and you can go about things much more relaxed. Of course,
> it depends on the ramifications of a missed deadline, sometimes they may be much more
> stressful (and/or damaging) than the stress from trying to keep the deadline.
> 
> Anyway, looking forward to the rest of this.




Here is the case that Fractal has sent me (a fractal define mini http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/cases/define-series/define-mini) for a future mod and review. Corsair was kind enough to send me this Ram for the Xylo Mod (its just in the system temporarily) NZXT sent the Sentry Fan Controller that looks perfectly at home in this case. I can honestly say that it is one of the nicest blank canvases for a mod in its size I have has the pleasure of working in. Its simple feature rich and was just plain easy to set up in a short amount of time for PDX Lan.

So I was still able to take a great case and computer.


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the case that Fractal has sent me (a fractal define mini http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/cases/define-series/define-mini) for a future mod and review. Corsair was kind enough to send me this Ram for the Xylo Mod (its just in the system temporarily) NZXT sent the Sentry Fan Controller that looks perfectly at home in this case. I can honestly say that it is one of the nicest blank canvases for a mod in its size I have has the pleasure of working in. Its simple feature rich and was just plain easy to set up in a short amount of time for PDX Lan.
> 
> So I was still able to take a great case and computer.


Yup, totally agree on that one. My R4 was such an awesome case to work with,
I really loved taking it to pieces and modding it.









Also: Nice build!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpenwasser*
> 
> Yup, totally agree on that one. My R4 was such an awesome case to work with,
> I really loved taking it to pieces and modding it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also: Nice build!


Yup, my intern J did a great job - I told him what I wanted and he made it happen while I was still trying to get the Aspros Done.


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Yup, my intern J did a great job - I told him what I wanted and he made it happen while I was still trying to get the Aspros Done.


Hm, an intern you say? I need to get me one of those, they sound rather practical.


----------



## Lutro0

Step 5: Test fitting Panels and Dremeling

So I was not able to meet the date I set due to the plastic seller sending me the sheets super late. So now I have a little more time to finish it. However a ton of it is done, and I need to focus on sleeving jobs for this week.

But here is where we are.


Here is the small parts I need to dremel offa the drive cage.


And here you can see why I need to remove them!


Here is my Slot Loading OD, it needs some painting.


Here is the one place I need to dremel on the MB Tray


And here is where I need to dremel it.


Here are the slots that need painting. The gloss ones are going to be redone with a Matte Finish.


Slot Loading OD has been painting and needs a sticker on the top.


Here is some test fitting of the panels and a good idea where I am headed with this.


Testing fitting the 200mm rad and fans.


And a better pic with Drive bay cover.


New front panel turned out great, the letters Aspros will be light up. Behind it will be the white fan blades.


Test fitting of the hard drive.


Here is the 2 peice back panel I will be putting on the mod to clean the back.


And here it is with the HD included.

I still have allot of straightening up to do and planning out the hardline tubing for the watercooling, but we are extremely close to being finished.

Thanks for following! I will have more work up here soon.


----------



## Tigerboy

lookin really good! props


----------



## ssgtnubb

Good Lord that is so sick what you are doing with those psu cables. Me sees a promo in the works.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tigerboy*
> 
> lookin really good! props


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Good Lord that is so sick what you are doing with those psu cables. Me sees a promo in the works.


Thanks for the kind comments guys! Hopefully it keeps turning out the way I want it to!


----------



## randomnerd865

I'm starting a build on my 600t next week! I love what you are doing so far Lutro0. I can't wait to see what you have planned for the loop.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> I'm starting a build on my 600t next week! I love what you are doing so far Lutro0. I can't wait to see what you have planned for the loop.


It will be completely watercooled using all hardline tubing. I will be using E22 and Bitspower white fittings or the upcoming Monsoon Tubing and fittings.


----------



## alpenwasser

*sigh*, now I want to mod my HDDs and SSDs, that white one looks really nice (as does the rest).


----------



## Aidan

Holey mobo tray


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpenwasser*
> 
> *sigh*, now I want to mod my HDDs and SSDs, that white one looks really nice (as does the rest).


Its allot of work and taping, I in fact used a airbrush to do the hardrive as it gave me allot more control over it. It does however give it a great look. I intend on getting a sticker for it and the SSD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aidan*
> 
> Holey mobo tray


Haha, yea they have kinda become a signature of mine. I started the Aspros a very long time ago, and I always try to do something I havent seen before - so when I started the mod I had the MB tray made but moving and everything got in the way and since then I have seen a few mods out there that do the same. The trick is getting all of the holes to line up and getting the spacing of the holes very close.

The motherboard tray on my Elektron Mod is a huge part of the mod, here is a pic:



You can see this one extends across the whole back plate, its been a measuring nightmare... lol


----------



## Recr3ational

Wow. Looking very nice! I love the acrylic motherboard tray, very original.

Also is that a Phobya V2 200mm rad? I'm just waiting for mine to be delivered, are you going to add a drain port any where? Still thinking where to put mine, as my radiator is going to be higher than my GPU blocks, same as yours. Again, great work.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Wow. Looking very nice! I love the acrylic motherboard tray, very original.
> 
> Also is that a Phobya V2 200mm rad? I'm just waiting for mine to be delivered, are you going to add a drain port any where? Still thinking where to put mine, as my radiator is going to be higher than my GPU blocks, same as yours. Again, great work.


I am not entirely certain what or how I want to do it. I will be using it as a fill port, but I normally dont add drain ports


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> I am not entirely certain what or how I want to do it. I will be using it as a fill port, but I normally dont add drain ports


Fair enough. Bummer, I just have to find a hole somewhere! Thanks man


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Fair enough. Bummer, I just have to find a hole somewhere! Thanks man


Depending on the setup of the rad it would be easy to drill one through the floor of the case and have it directly below.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Depending on the setup of the rad it would be easy to drill one through the floor of the case and have it directly below.


Cracking idea! Might have to look into that! Major brains on you!

After a bit of researching, I found out that there's a hole on the other end of the radiator, so your idea is da bomb! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Cracking idea! Might have to look into that! Major brains on you!
> 
> After a bit of researching, I found out that there's a hole on the other end of the radiator, so your idea is da bomb! Thanks a lot!


I am glad I could help!


----------



## Tigerboy

This thing is awesome! Loving your work and attention to detail.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tigerboy*
> 
> This thing is awesome! Loving your work and attention to detail.


Thanks! I hope to get back at this mod once I get done with all the custom jobs I have.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Ok yoo hoo, been a month, we corridaly ask for an update. *Nubby yells to the folks with pitch forks to calm down*


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Ok yoo hoo, been a month, we corridaly ask for an update. *Nubby yells to the folks with pitch forks to calm down*


Haha, yea sadly this happens from time to time, when orders start pouring in it takes up all my time.

We also just got our own laser for the shop, so now I can make my panels the right way.

I already picked up some acrylic for finishing the aspros.


----------



## Recr3ational

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Haha, yea sadly this happens from time to time, when orders start pouring in it takes up all my time.
> 
> We also just got our own laser for the shop, so now I can make my panels the right way.
> 
> I already picked up some acrylic for finishing the aspros.


I've been sneakily waiting for you to finish but work is priority ( wish otherwise ). Hope you get it done soon though


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I've been sneakily waiting for you to finish but work is priority ( wish otherwise ). Hope you get it done soon though


It is really close to being done.

We got our own laser so it will be done ever faster now.

All thats left is some sleeving and hardline tubing to be finished. I will be starting on it the moment I get the Elektron Mod done as it needs to goto CES.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> It is really close to being done.
> 
> We got our own laser so it will be done ever faster now.
> 
> All thats left is some sleeving and hardline tubing to be finished. I will be starting on it the moment I get the Elektron Mod done as it needs to goto CES.


Santa brought your Epilog, lol?!?


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Santa brought your Epilog, lol?!?


He did!









Quick update for everyone,

I have gotten 90% of the Aspros done and it came with me to PDX Lan.

I will be finishing up the worklog and fixing some of the damage that happened in shipping.

It took 4th place at PDX for the Case Mod Comp. The competition was tough.









Hopefully it doesnt get any more damage on its way home.


----------



## gr3nd3l

Congrats on the 4th place


----------



## Tigerboy

congrats! in for more pics


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Hey congrats on 4th place!


----------



## Lutro0

It seems a wild photo of the Aspros has appeared!



All the parts are home and some tubes need to be redone but this is what it looked like turned off at the show lol!


----------



## PeladoByDiesel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> It seems a wild photo of the Aspros has appeared!
> 
> 
> 
> All the parts are home and some tubes need to be redone but this is what it looked like turned off at the show lol!


So beautiful, more photos pleeeease!

You inspired me to make my own motherboard tray, thanks man:


----------



## Recr3ational

Nice work man. Looks awesome. Can you show me the front? I'm wondering what you did you sort out the airflow.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeladoByDiesel*
> 
> So beautiful, more photos pleeeease!
> 
> You inspired me to make my own motherboard tray, thanks man:


Thanks man, the motherboard tray has become my signature. I had the MB Plate Idea on this mod when I first started and it seems to have taken off.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> Nice work man. Looks awesome. Can you show me the front? I'm wondering what you did you sort out the airflow.




Here is the front, it uses a slot loading dvd and the cutout is where the fan is, it works perfectly and looks great.

I still have some final work on this like leds and such but I should be able to do some final photos on it soon.


----------



## Recr3ational

That looks awesome man. I'm in awe. I'm not a major fan of the tray mod but it does look good. Good job!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> That looks awesome man. I'm in awe. I'm not a major fan of the tray mod but it does look good. Good job!


Thanks man I appreciate it!


----------



## Lutro0

Another quick update, The Aspros made it into CPU Magazine for the PDX comp. My friend Ron Lee Christianson took the win, so I suppose if you are going to lose good thing its a good bud!


----------



## nitrousoxide10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*


I love this build! Absolutely no doubt about it. Waiting for more pics and as always, excellent work!


----------



## mbudden




----------



## MCCSolutions

I like the build, I feel like you could have applied your skill and creativity to make a case.... I think your work is downplayed like mine when it comes to that, in MOTM for example most people vote off of looks not the actual MODs unfortunately, otherwise I would have won several time over lol







Just at the point where cases are pointless and cannot provide that build vision you know?!...


----------

